# If you want to upgrade your Suntour fork



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

From Nick at Suntour: "We are happy to provide a customer loyalty upgrade program that allows end users to upgrade to a fork of their choice from SR Suntour. Forks start at the Raidon level with an air cartridge, adjustable rebound and hydraulic lockout. Pricing starts at $150-$175 depending on the wheel size."

More details: http://forums.mtbr.com/9960280-post36.html


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

A contact email, phone #, or website link might help. I am curious about this.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

PM Nick.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This can be a good option, but like any upgrade you need info to compare your choices before you spend your money. Fork demos don't exist.
For upgrading it would be useful to throw out some tuning info, testing links and exploded views. I see an exploded view for the Raidon but their website links for views of the Epicon and Axion are not live.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

.... the word's finally getting out... Nick is going to get swamped by PM's

hehe

-S


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

Had i hadnt changed mine a while back i think i would have been all over this too.I still have my basic suntours that came on my trek


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Anyone heard back yet?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Might be off for the holidays.


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like a cool program, will try to take advantage of it as soon as I'm able.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

We are just getting our computers warmed up again from the holidays and I have already tried to answer PM's and email regarding this. I will get back with anyone who ask a question time permitting : )

One thing I would like to add is that we do have a dedicated demo driver that covered more than 30,000 miles last year and attended every large bicycle event in the country so our higher end forks can be seen out in the wild.

In regards to exploded views every fork we have made dating back to 2006 has an exploded view available on our website.

Nick

Here is a link to the program guidelines.

SR Suntour North America | Consumer Site


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

So if I have the XCM V3 (26")on my airborne skyhawk, what would I upgrade to?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I'm having a hard time figuring out what is what between the models. Looking for an upgrade for a 29er. Is coil better or worse than air? It's also hard to judge on the SR site without prices.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

mi26r said:


> So if I have the XCM V3 (26")on my airborne skyhawk, what would I upgrade to?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


This is where upgrading a fork becomes difficult. Your Skyhawk was spec'd with an appropriate fork for the frame and other components on the bike. If you upgrade the fork at +$150, you will have spent 50% of the original value in a modification that will enable you to travel faster and through terrain that your brakes and wheels were not designed to handle. Then you will want to upgrade those parts and you will have spent as much or more than if you just bought a bike spec'd to your riding level and style.

However, to answer your question, the Raidon would be the next step up.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Subscribed for my fiancé's Felt Six70


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

I think there website is down


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for (re)posting this. Their website works fine for me, and I think this is something I'd definitely like to take advantage of. I wouldn't mind being the guinea pig.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

burbskate said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out what is what between the models. Looking for an upgrade for a 29er. Is coil better or worse than air? It's also hard to judge on the SR site without prices.


Coil vs air doesn't define what fork is better than another. In terms of entry level forks, air forks are suggested because they are more easily adjustable and the damper systems that come with air forks at that price range are usually better than coil forks because the low end coil forks are less expensive overall. As you get into higher priced forks the dampers are what set one fork apart from another more so than if they're air or coil. I have a very nice coil rear shock mated with a very nice air fork on my bike and they have their strong points. Coils have a nice "feel" to them but weigh more. Air is more easily adjustable including on trail or for another rider of a different weight to ride.

I would start with the SR catalog http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/Catalogues/2013/SRS-2K13-LOW.pdf. It has a nice description of all of the dampers used in their forks (pages 20-25) then starting on page 62 you have a breakdown of the specs of each fork. Usually, the model name contains the name of the damper used in the fork so you can know which technology is being used where.

Here's a quick guide to picking a fork:
1. Your frame is designed for a certain amount of suspension travel. If you do not use that amount of travel, you change how the bike handles and in extreme cases you can put the structure of the frame in danger and risk breakage. I would suggest to match the travel of your current fork and not exceed it by more than 20mm. Every frame is different, contact the manufacturer with any questions about compatibility.
2. Buy the same steerer tube as your current fork or one that is compatible with your frame. If you have a straight 1 1/8" steerer, buy a straight 1 1/8" steerer for your new fork. If you have a tapered headtube then buy a tapered fork and so on.
3. Match your wheel size, axle type (QR or thru-axle hub), and your brake type. If you have rim brakes, make sure the fork you're shopping for can take rim brakes. 
4. Finally, pick a price and buy whatever you can get for that price. Fork technology can get pretty hard to understand; if you are buying in a certain price point then you can compare forks more evenly. Only compare forks that contain your needs in wheel size, axle type, and so on to limit your choices as much as possible.

All that's left is to make a decision. It's hard to go wrong so long as you don't mind a little homework. If you can't make a decision, go to your LBS and let them guide you.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

@zebrahum - wow. Thanks for the great explanation! I'll look up that catalog.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have three people with XCT's on their bikes. This would be an awesome upgrade.


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

so is there a website or do we just pm? my 400ht from BD has a suntour SR fork on it and its the only part on it i dont like. it has bottomed out from day one and im 5"11 160lbs. I wouldnt mind a higher end fork from suntour but the one i have, ugh...


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

There seems to be a lot of interest in this program from many of you, so thanks. For anyone that has questions about this please email me as opposed to a PM to make it a little more legitimate.

For anyone looking for a quick review on the base level fork in this program you can check the link below.

Voodoo Hoodoo Review - BikeRadar

Nick
360-737-6450
[email protected]


----------



## motorcitymatt (Dec 26, 2012)

OOOOO! I will have to keep this in mind as I'm looking at new rides.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to have to dig through the product guide and give the Raidon a good looksee. Is there a price list for these forks anywhere?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

We had quite a few forks featured in the most recent buyers guide in Decline with pricing.

Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> We had quite a few forks featured in the most recent buyers guide in Decline with pricing.
> 
> Nick


Screencaps from that article...

I'm interested in the Epicon-x1 LO-RC 29"

What's the deal with that one?


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

wmac said:


> This is where upgrading a fork becomes difficult. Your Skyhawk was spec'd with an appropriate fork for the frame and other components on the bike. If you upgrade the fork at +$150, you will have spent 50% of the original value in a modification that will enable you to travel faster and through terrain that your brakes and wheels were not designed to handle. Then you will want to upgrade those parts and you will have spent as much or more than if you just bought a bike spec'd to your riding level and style.
> 
> However, to answer your question, the Raidon would be the next step up.


I agree with what wmac said and would like to add that your fork is probably good enough for your needs especially if it's a HLO (oil damped) version. If you're sure it's not cutting it anymore or you find it to be too heavy (it's a heavy fork) I would suggest skipping Raidon and going to Epicon directly. That's just my opinion though it's not a rule.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I e-mailed suntour about this, but haven't heard back. Very busy holiday season I guess. 

Are there any offers on rear shocks? I've seen these on ebay.uk and occasionally here in the states, but not much.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

watts888 said:


> I e-mailed suntour about this, but haven't heard back. Very busy holiday season I guess.
> 
> Are there any offers on rear shocks? I've seen these on ebay.uk and occasionally here in the states, but not much.


Might be better to call them... Their info is on the previous page.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Can zoom in on the 1st 2 pics but the pricing and specs are blurry... Dagger!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm guessing this isn't the entire line? I don't see any Raidon with air/lockout/rebound for ~$200??


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Can zoom in on the 1st 2 pics but the pricing and specs are blurry... Dagger!


Really? I can read them fine... odd


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Can zoom in on the 1st 2 pics but the pricing and specs are blurry... Dagger!


I just use Ctrl + (more than once) to make the page bigger and Ctrl 0 to return to normal display.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've heard back. You can get a 29" Epicon LO R Qlc White for $250.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this offer still live?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Is this offer still live?


I asked in a email and they told me there isn't a deadline for the program.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

There doing this program to get more publicity on there better stuff. But be warned if you have older components like me they many not be able to get you anything at all.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Currently I have this fork "SR Suntour XCM-HLO w/Hydraulic LO, 80mm" and I'm interested on getting their Epicon model for 26" bikes. Any ideas how much I will pay and do I also need to give them my old fork?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Nick
> 360-737-6450
> [email protected]


you should call or email Nick.


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Currently I have this fork "SR Suntour XCM-HLO w/Hydraulic LO, 80mm" and I'm interested on getting their Epicon model for 26" bikes. Any ideas how much I will pay and do I also need to give them my old fork?


I did the customer loyalty plan last July and got a Raidon for $150. I believe the Epicon was $275 but it wasn't justifiable in my case. My old fork was a XCM V3 and the Raidon made a HUGE improvement. The Raidon is not nearly as pogo sticky as the XCM but of course it's not going to be like a Fox or high end Rockshox either. They do not require you to send the old fork back. I would highly recommend this program for anyone looking to keep on riding while on a budget or while waiting to upgrade to a new bike.


----------



## pepin12 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is this works for canadian too or only US?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

You should call or email Nick.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

This would be really tempting IF i actually liked my bike and didn't want to get another one. That and i just wouldn't know how 100mm would feel vs. the stock 80mm. Though i would think half of it would be negated with sag.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Depending on the bike, going from 80-100mm with a better fork might make you like it a lot more. For $150 bucks minus the probably $30 you could sell your existing fork for, it's not a bad gamble. 

What kind of bike is it?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

wmac said:


> Depending on the bike, going from 80-100mm with a better fork might make you like it a lot more. For $150 bucks minus the probably $30 you could sell your existing fork for, it's not a bad gamble.
> 
> What kind of bike is it?


It's a 2011 Hardrock Disc 26er.

If I can get one for 150 bucks....it's VERY tempting. It's tempting just as an experiment to learn what the difference would be in having a better fork on it, and how that extra 20mm would affect the geo of the bike. I would probably like the slacker HT angle at least.

The problem is that i don't think that bike's geo is ever going to work for me. I need something that is more aggressive XC. And most importantly I need to bump to 29er as they offer way too many things I will take advantage of.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, sell it and get a bad ass XC race bike.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

77charger said:


> Had i hadnt changed mine a while back i think i would have been all over this too.I still have my basic suntours that came on my trek


You got two forks with your bike?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> I have three people with XCT's on their bikes. This would be an awesome upgrade.


I have dogs. Wish I had people.


----------



## Necrodomis (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you all offer anymore higher end 29" G2 Geo forks? Looking through the site, I didn't see one being G2 that I want use for my 2012 Trek Marlin.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

You should email Nick.


----------



## keith421 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can someone explain this deal to me? If I buy say a Giant Revel 1, that comes with a Fork SR Suntour XCM V3, 100mm Travel, what does this do for me? I can upgrade to what forks and whats the reduced price?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

keith421 said:


> Can someone explain this deal to me? If I buy say a Giant Revel 1, that comes with a Fork SR Suntour XCM V3, 100mm Travel, what does this do for me? I can upgrade to what forks and whats the reduced price?





blammo585 said:


> I've heard back. You can get a 29" Epicon LO R Qlc White for $250.





wmac said:


> You should email Nick.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## pepin12 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I actually email Nick few days ago and he answer me so, if that can help someone, here's my email and his answer...

*Hi, I just saw on the MTBR forum that suntour offers to upgrade a low level fork for a higher one for a low price. I want to know if it still on, if it's also good for Canada and if so, how it works? I'm planning on buying a new bike in few weeksand this program might help me decide.

Thank you
*

*Hello,

Thanks for your email in regards to our Customer Loyalty Upgrade program. Attached is documentation of the specifics of the program.

Best regards,

Nick Hannah-Moore

Service and Warranty

SR Suntour North America, Inc.

14511 NE 10th Avenue, UNIT E
Vancouver, WA 98685

PH: (360) 737-6450

Email: [email protected]

Skype: srsna.nick

Web: SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Warranty claims and support can now be processed more effectively through our new website. Please visit it and let us know what you think!

SR Suntour North America | // SR Suntour North America / Warranty & Service Center
*

And here the attach file:

SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program Guidelines

SR Suntour North America is excited to launch a new program geared towards its North American customers. The intention of this program will allow the end user to upgrade his/her own suspension fork to something that will align better with their riding style and overall expectations than their current suspension fork. 
To participate in this program consumers are encouraged to visit the shop in which they purchased the bicycle from to make sure that the necessary upgrades make sense and that the appropriate fork is ordered to fit the bicycle and its intended use. Dealers should contact SR Suntour North America for product availability and ordering.
For consumers that do not have the ability to work through a local dealer they are welcome to contact us directly to participate in the program and discuss fitment, pricing and product availability. 
To be eligible and qualify for the Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program one must provide the following:
•	Serial number of current SR Suntour fork
•	Receipt of existing fork and or bicycle in which the fork came stock
•	Agreement that the fork will not be resold to a 3rd party

Forks currently available through this program include the following SR Suntour models
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26" $150.00 
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 29" $175.00
•	Epicon TAD 15Qlc 150-110 Disc Blk/White 26" $250.00
•	Epicon LO R 15Qlc White 29" $275.00
•	Axon RL 15Qlc Blk/White 26" $300.00

SR Suntour North America 14511 NE 10th Ave Unit E Vancouver WA 98685 Phone: 360-737-6450


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh...I can't decide between the Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 29" and the Epicon LO R 15Qlc White 29"..

I don't really need the Epicon, but that's a damn good price for one of their higher end forks. Does anyone have any experience with this fork?

Are they both axled? Nevermind, I see only the Epicon is axled.

Does either come with a remote lockout?


----------



## techGuy714 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got a bike with a suntour for, perfect!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you;re thinking about the Epicon, Nick at Suntour is the guy to talk to. I believe he rides that fork set at 110.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> If you;re thinking about the Epicon, Nick at Suntour is the guy to talk to. I believe he rides that fork set at 110.


I want it but it looks like it's only offered in a 15QR through axle... For me to use that, I'd have to upgrade my wheelset.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like the only one without a thru axle is the Raidon. 
Is this true or am I missing something?

I may upgrade to a tru axle hub on my HT anyways so I can swap parts between the bikes but just want to see what else is available.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

so in order to upgrade the fork you have to upgrade front hub as well to a thru axle? So it is not a simple skewer?


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

{deleted}


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> I want it but it looks like it's only offered in a 15QR through axle... For me to use that, I'd have to upgrade my wheelset.


You need a front wheel with caps you can change. This upgrade to a light front wheel and tire will be as major as the fork. I built my own with an ArchEx rim DtSwis SuperComp spokes and nips and a ZTR hub. The Park TM-1 gauge is what I needed.
That wheel will go on to any future bike. This is worth it because no bike until you get to $4-6K comes with decent wheels.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how much my stock fork weighs and I can't find it anywhere on Suntour's site. It's the XCT V3 LTD 29er. Anyone know? I see the Raidon comes in (I think) at 2145gm or so...Just curious how much weight I'm going to save WHEN I go with the Raidon.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly if Suntour wants to up their image they need to get rid of the XCT completely.
Most peoples first and often only experience with a Suntour fork is what comes on their budget bike. If that fork was the XCT and they rode anything more then gravel roads where they did not need a fork to begin with, then their experience was a bad one and in their mind this means Suntour makes junk. 

My first bike had an XCT and it was nothing but a glorified pogo stick. 
I realized it was a budget bike at a budget price and they slapped the cheapest piece of crap on the bike to make it look like the higher end bikes. Even though this was not a high end bike, it was not a Walmart bike either (although I don't know if it was much better than a walmart bike).

My next bike was also a budget bike but came with the XCM. 
Although this is still a budget fork used to sell the bike at an affordable price with suspension, there is a HUGE difference between it and the XCT. 
As far as budget forks go on budget bikes, the XCM is an admirable choice and not a complete embarrassment to the company. 

All that being said, I can not see there being much manufacturing cost difference in the XCT and the XCM. I might even guess that if you dropped the XCT and started making more XCM's the cost of manufacturing the XCM would go down. 

At the very least, if you insist on continuing making the XCT then at the very least take your name off it so that gawd awful piece of junk is no longer associated with it. 

I still plan on upgrading the XCM as I do need more fork. 
However, if my only experience had been the XCT I probably would not even have considered Suntour as an option even with discounts being offered.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

^^Didn't you just start riding recently? You've got an awful lot of opinions for someone who hasn't been around Mountain Bikes very long.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

wmac said:


> ^^Didn't you just start riding recently? You've got an awful lot of opinions for someone who hasn't been around Mountain Bikes very long.


Look man, I am not trying to start anything here so please don't. There really is no point in you carrying our differences from another thread in to this one. 

I didn't say anything bad about Suntour. I have ridden both forks I mentioned quite a bit and have experience with both. Yes, I am a newer rider however, I understand suspension quite well from years racing both cars and motorcycles.

That being said, as a newer rider and knowing that the XCT was junk from the very first ride, that should be more important to them then the experienced guy who has ridden $1k forks and steps down and tries it out.

Now if you have spent some time on the XCT and would like to disagree with my opinion of it then go ahead. Otherwise I have no other reason to believe you posted that other than to try and troll me in to an argument.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

First, you took a personal shot at me in a PM and I don't appreciate it. My dislike of you goes beyond just one thread. Second, your comments above were completely inappropriate, like many of your other posts.

Third, Suntour does not choose what fork to put on a bike. Suntour builds forks and offers them for sale to bike brands. You have no idea how much the manufacturing costs are of one over another. The brands are who choose to put a recreational trail riding fork on their recreational trail riding bikes to keep costs down. If Suntour could build a better fork for the same cost, they would.

The XCT is not complete junk. I've ridden bikes with an XCT fork and it does what it was designed to do.

Compared to the fork I have on my bike, the XCT doesn't perform as well, but I don't go around calling it complete junk and desparaging it. If I were like you, I would go around saying your bike is complete junk and your brand shouldn't make your bike because it is bringing the brand down.

I think there are a lot of people who expect an RTR fork to perform in a way it wasn't designed and I also think there are a lot of new riders who blame their equipment for their shortcomings.

If you're riding an XCT, or any fork for that matter, that doesn't suit your needs, buy something different and shut up.

This company has gone out of its way to give people who buy an RTR bike the opportunity to make that bike perform a little better with minimal cost. The only appropriate thing to say about Suntour or ANY of it's products is, "Thank you, I appreciate what you are doing," period.


----------



## Hooligan63049 (Jul 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Honestly if Suntour wants to up their image they need to get rid of the XCT completely.
> Most peoples first and often only experience with a Suntour fork is what comes on their budget bike. If that fork was the XCT and they rode anything more then gravel roads where they did not need a fork to begin with, then their experience was a bad one and in their mind this means Suntour makes junk.
> 
> My first bike had an XCT and it was nothing but a glorified pogo stick.
> ...


I also am also new to mountain biking, have been riding for one season(1500 miles on a Trek Marlin with XCM). Wen I was shopping for my bike unless I miss understood the XCT and XCM are virtually the same fork, only difference being the XCM has a mechanical lockout. I could be mistaken. I have nothing bad to say about my lower end Suntour fork. I know it is not a top of the line item and will not offer the performance of the higher end forks. Also I think it's awesome Suntour offers a customer loyalty program such as this. Kudos to them and more companies need to have similar programs. We are in a time when many of the larger companies just don't care about their customers anymore.

I also race motorcycles and autocross my WRX and can say that know the suspension of a car or motorcycle does not cross over to mountain the same at all. Comparing the feeling of suspension from my 410lb GSXR 750 to my 32 lb Trek is ridiculous.

Thanks,
Brian.

Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hooligan63049 said:


> Wen I was shopping for my bike unless I miss understood the XCT and XCM are virtually the same fork, only difference being the XCM has a mechanical lockout.


The XCM is a fatter fork which I am sure makes it stiffer. 
Also it seems to bounce a lot less and absorb more no matter how much I played with the rebound.



Hooligan63049 said:


> I also race motorcycles and autocross my WRX and can say that know the suspension of a car or motorcycle does not cross over to mountain the same at all. Comparing the feeling of suspension from my 410lb GSXR 750 to my 32 lb Trek is ridiculous.


First off I have ridden both street and dirt when it comes to bikes.
Suspension does the same basic thing no matter what it is on. 
Suspension on a dirt bike reacts very similar to that of a mountain bike. 
It just needs to do it better when on 200lb dirt bike.
The XCT did a lot of bouncing and in no way do you want your suspension bouncing unless you are on a pogo stick. Also I am sure there was additional flex with the smaller fork tubes.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Both of you should take a voluntary break from each other, before someone else decides to force such upon you


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys... Seriously... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

I can add another reason to upgrade the Suntour fork. My bike has the XCM's on it and the froze solid yesterday. My buddies Zokes continued to function fine.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how much my stock fork weighs and I can't find it anywhere on Suntour's site. It's the XCT V3 LTD 29er. Anyone know? I see the Raidon comes in (I think) at 2145gm or so...Just curious how much weight I'm going to save WHEN I go with the Raidon.


XCT V3 LTD was an OEM fork for Giant. We have it listed at 2575g. Just a bit lighter than a boat anchor 

Nick


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All,

We appreciate everyones opinion so I hope that we can keep things here as civil as if we were all face to face. I will try to answer some of the questions raised by Kijuled as best as possible in lamens terms.

The reason for the XCT is numerous to say the least. It does suit many purposes and is a very high quality fork for the money. Remember that the XCT is a $60 dollar fork so we can't compare it to much in the market as an apples to apples comparison. It has many great features such as a coil spring, serviceable bushings and an aluminum lower casting. In some cases it even can come equiped with a lock out! Not to long ago forks at this pricing were far from servicable and were truely a throw-away type item not to mention had questionable safety concerns if it were actually taken to the trails.

SR Suntour is the largest bicycle suspension fork manufacturer in the world. We manufacture this fork to meet certain pricepoints for our OEM clients. Some folks have limited budgets but are looking for something that will make their riding more enjoyable and fun. Any suspension is a good thing especially for a beginner cyclist. I can say this from experience as I have been in the bike industry and have been riding since the dawn of bicycle suspension. Things have come a long way thank goodness.

Manufacturers are always looking to save cost in anyway possible so if its a few dollars on a fork or a few cents on a bottom bracket you better believe they will do it in order to get a bicycle at a certain pricepoint. It has been this way for years. Remember that it's not 1 bicycle they are saving dollars on its 100,000's sometimes more That money adds up quickly.

The XCM does not have rebound as stated above. It will have a preload adjuster that is desinged for SAG. It has no effect on rebound what so ever.

Anyway. I hope that clears things up just a bit.

As for the 9mm forks. We tend to stock them at or below a $375 (Raidon series below) retail price point as the 15mm thru axle is found on high performance forks and these generally wouldn't be put on bikes that retail for the same amount of money as most would benefit from having a higher quality total package than just a fork.

Thanks for reading.
Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Great explanation SR!


Another question, are any of the Epicons sold with a skewer rather than a 15mm thru axle?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

We do not import the Epicon series fork with 9mm. As mentioned above forks at this price ($500+) are best to use 15mm thru axle. 

Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> We do not import the Epicon series fork with 9mm. As mentioned above forks at this price ($500+) are best to use 15mm thru axle.
> 
> Nick


Blast.

I'd have to upgrade my wheelset to accomodate that.

Looks like I'll be ordering whatever the best Raidon is you guys have to offer, just as soon as income tax comes in


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Blast.
> 
> I'd have to upgrade my wheelset to accomodate that.
> 
> Looks like I'll be ordering whatever the best Raidon is you guys have to offer, just as soon as income tax comes in


or you can also check ebay, I found a Epicon fork with 9mm QR for around $200. I was planning on buying it, but plans changed.

Here's the link if your interested. 
Bi King New SR Suntour Epicon RL R Remote Lockout Disk Fork White CH06C | eBay


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> or you can also check ebay, I found a Epicon fork with 9mm QR for around $200. I was planning on buying it, but plans changed.
> 
> Here's the link if your interested.
> Bi King New SR Suntour Epicon RL R Remote Lockout Disk Fork White CH06C | eBay


They're all 26ers and I'm not sure how much I trust that. The manufacturer said they don't make the Epicon in 9mm skewer yet there they are. Seems a little odd

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it an international sale? He just said they don't import them with a 9mm qr.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Is it an international sale? He just said they don't import them with a 9mm qr.


Ahh...yes. That is exactly what it is, they are all from Taiwan.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> We do not import the Epicon series fork with 9mm. As mentioned above forks at this price ($500+) are best to use 15mm thru axle.
> 
> Nick


I've been thinking about this upgrade, and wondering about the front axle.

Any chance of a seriously discounted front hub being implemented as part of _a package deal _?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how much my stock fork weighs and I can't find it anywhere on Suntour's site. It's the XCT V3 LTD 29er. Anyone know? I see the Raidon comes in (I think) at 2145gm or so...Just curious how much weight I'm going to save WHEN I go with the Raidon.


~2688g


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

How can I figure out exactly which fork is on my bike? 2012 Rockhopper 29er. The only marking on the fork is XCR Spike Valve System SR Suntour. Specialized didn't have the 2012 info up anymore that I could find. This is the fork on their base 2013 Rockhopper. Would it be the same fork on my 2012? And if it says XCR, does that mean it falls into the same category as the XCT/XCM spoken of above?


> SR Suntour SF13-XCM-LO 29", hydraulic damping w/ lockout, coil/MCU spring, 1-1/8" steel steerer, alloy disc only post mount lower, 30mm Hi-Ten stanchion, preload adj., 80mm & 100mm travel


Would all of the Raidon, Epicon, and Axon be upgrades to the XCR?

And in case you read this Nick, I saw that one of the requirements was the receipt of fork and/or bike with fork on it. I bought my bike used so I don't have the original purchase receipt. I do still have the receipt from my purchase and could easily take a photo of me with bike and fork on it.....


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Just purchased my upgrade from Nick at SRSuntour.

Went with this one: SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Service was great, Nick was very helpful.

I'll report back after it comes in.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Congrats. Wondering about this fork.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

joshh said:


> How can I figure out exactly which fork is on my bike? 2012 Rockhopper 29er. The only marking on the fork is XCR Spike Valve System SR Suntour. Specialized didn't have the 2012 info up anymore that I could find. This is the fork on their base 2013 Rockhopper. Would it be the same fork on my 2012? And if it says XCR, does that mean it falls into the same category as the XCT/XCM spoken of above?
> 
> Would all of the Raidon, Epicon, and Axon be upgrades to the XCR?
> 
> And in case you read this Nick, I saw that one of the requirements was the receipt of fork and/or bike with fork on it. I bought my bike used so I don't have the original purchase receipt. I do still have the receipt from my purchase and could easily take a photo of me with bike and fork on it.....


If u search for bike archive on their site (or in google) u should be able to find the archives and look at the specs. I was annoyed when they took it off the site nav menu.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Call or email Nick with questions.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

To get the best upgrade
Be aware--
Per the Owner's Manual the Raidon RL and Epicon RL models do not include a rebound damping adjuster. All the other choices do. It is a very useful feature


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

joshh said:


> How can I figure out exactly which fork is on my bike? 2012 Rockhopper 29er. The only marking on the fork is XCR Spike Valve System SR Suntour....snip..
> 
> Would all of the Raidon, Epicon, and Axon be upgrades to the XCR?
> 
> ...snip........


They made XCR forks in 2011 XCR RL 29'

Yes

XCR model forks seem to get good reviews.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone know if they sell coil forks for upgrade? It seems like the list on the last page was all air forks.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> To get the best upgrade
> Be aware--
> Per the Owner's Manual the Raidon RL and Epicon RL models do not include a rebound damping adjuster. All the other choices do. It is a very useful feature


The Raidon X1-RL seems to:
System Air / Hydraulic Remote speed-lock w/ rebound adjust. SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Definately something to confirm before ordering.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> Anyone know if they sell coil forks for upgrade? It seems like the list on the last page was all air forks.


There seems to be three Raidon coil forks available.

SR SUNTOUR Cycling
SR SUNTOUR Cycling
SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

eff said:


> The Raidon X1-RL seems to:
> System Air / Hydraulic Remote speed-lock w/ rebound adjust. SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> Definately something to confirm before ordering.


Further down in details it lists rebound adjustment-- N/A
It seems like it certainly should have an adjustable rebound damping circuit.
Maybe we can get some confirmation of the design for this and the Epicon.
Fork info is hard to deciper for all the acronyms and unexplained mechanisms at work.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

eb1888 said:


> To get the best upgrade
> Be aware--
> Per the Owner's Manual the Raidon RL and Epicon RL models do not include a rebound damping adjuster. All the other choices do. It is a very useful feature


This is incorrect information. The Raidon's and Epicon's do have rebound adjsutment. I understand that our series of forks can be a little confusing as we offer forks in several options. Please don't hesitate to contact us directly for the facts on our forks.

Nick


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

sfb12 said:


> Anyone know if they sell coil forks for upgrade? It seems like the list on the last page was all air forks.


Yes we do have a few Raidon's with coil spring. these are limited in quantities so feel free to call about pricing and availability.

Our website has litsted every fork we make for aftermarket. This does not mean that we stock them here in North America as there is a lot of overlap and no need to stock certain models. The forks posted earlier are what models we have that qualify for the upgrade. We do have a few other optoins not on that list so if your interested in something specific drop us a line.

Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Got my Raidon X1 in. It's very nice and quality. Looks good, it's getting put on tomorrow. Can't wait to try it this weekend.


























































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ Nice looking fork. In my area of the world a lot of folks use the Suntour Epicon because it is cheaper than other brands. It's also light and plush and you can adjust travel internally if you don't have the travel adjust version. Here's a video of James Doerfling riding his Epicon-equipped Knolly: Two Laps on the Endorphin - Pinkbike


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great! Let us know what tangible results it gives you (how much faster, less fatigue, etc.).


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Mr. Brown said:


> ^^ Nice looking fork. In my area of the world a lot of folks use the Suntour Epicon because it is cheaper than other brands. It's also light and plush and you can adjust travel internally if you don't have the travel adjust version. Here's a video of James Doerfling riding his Epicon-equipped Knolly: Two Laps on the Endorphin - Pinkbike


The owner of my LBS basically said the same thing, that it's unfortunate because Suntours ship on lower end bikes in the US, and to keep the price low, they put on the lowest of the low quality, and that it's not SRSuntours fault, they are just filling orders for the manufacturer. He was telling me how he has friends out of country (Canada, England and a few other places) and SRSuntour seems to be much more popular there.



wmac said:


> Looks great! Let us know what tangible results it gives you (how much faster, less fatigue, etc.).


I'm going on an all day outing with my daughter and some friends on Saturday, so it'll definitely get well tested. I'll be sure to report back for the benefit of others.

The guys at my LBS were impressed with it.

They seen it and were saying "This is Suntour?? Wow, this is much better than the ones that come on the Scotts we sell", so they were totally impressed with the build quality. I think that is what SRSuntour is hoping starts happening.

If I really like this Raidon (and unless it's an utter failure, I can't think of any reason why I wouldn't), I'll continue to use SRSuntour. I'm planning a Niner build next year and will most likely use a Epicon.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

A lot of people forget RockShox were in the same boat a number of years ago. The pendulum swings. Glad to hear we were able to get you on better equipment for a lot less $$$ than the traditional ways. Plus, you have a warranty!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> A lot of people forget RockShox were in the same boat a number of years ago. The pendulum swings. Glad to hear we were able to get you on better equipment for a lot less $$$ than the traditional ways. Plus, you have a warranty!


I'm new to mountain biking so I'm unfamiliar with this....when was RockShox in this boat?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> I've been thinking about this upgrade, and wondering about the front axle.
> 
> Any chance of a seriously discounted front hub being implemented as part of _a package deal _?


I guess not, must be the response ... Time to stay with what I got, until it breaks/becomes unusable, then go with a brand that doesn't limit their upgrade policy to it's CONUS models, only :???:


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

The quick answer to your question would obviously be no as we are a fork manufacture and do not make any hubs or other components.

If you look closely at the industry,the 9mm open dropout is becoming very obsolete oh high end forks as other companies are offering just 1-2 select models or none at all with a 9mm option so this has little to do with what we decided to stock for the North American market. Anyone spending $500+ on a aftermarket fork will not be using a soon to be outdated standard.

Nick


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> If you look closely at the industry,the 9mm open dropout is becoming very obsolete oh high end forks as other companies are offering just 1-2 select models or none at all with a 9mm option so this has little to do with what we decided to stock for the North American market. Anyone spending $500+ on a aftermarket fork will not be using a soon to be outdated standard.
> 
> Nick


Are any Suntour representatives outside the U.S. working such an upgrade ?
Shipping isn't a problem, and the 2013 catalog lists all the Radion's as having a 9mm axle - http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/Catalogues/2013/SRS-2K13-LOW.pdf
page 31, 70, 71


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

No, the upgrade program is something we offer in North America only.

Nick


----------



## Richgsr (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone ridden the raidon fork and can comment on the ride/quality? I'd like to take advantage of this, but would like some feedback from riders who've actually ridden that fork.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

PM http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=710015


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Richgsr said:


> Has anyone ridden the raidon fork and can comment on the ride/quality? I'd like to take advantage of this, but would like some feedback from riders who've actually ridden that fork.


Did 6 miles on it yesterday, it was great. Very smooth, no bouncing and zero fatigue in my arms and palms. With the oem xcm fork, it was very bouncy and my palms would kill after about 30 minutes of riding.

I'm going on a 13 mile trip today with some friends and I'll be sure to report back in detail afterwards.

I just want to have more time on it before I give a concrete opinion.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Did 6 miles on it yesterday, it was great. Very smooth, no bouncing and zero fatigue in my arms and palms. With the oem xcm fork, it was very bouncy and my palms would kill after about 30 minutes of riding.
> 
> I'm going on a 13 mile trip today with some friends and I'll be sure to report back in detail afterwards.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind the only reference I have is the XCT fork that came on my bike, and being a low end product, is intended to sell on low end starter bikes to keep the price low. I don't blame Suntour for the lack of performance, as I know they are only filling orders that the bike manufacturers put on them. That said, for my weight and riding style...it was terrible.

After 20 miles on the bike, I am very pleased and happy with the fork. It is very plush and smooth and I no longer get rattled to death when going over a thick root system (I'm in Florida).

I've found myself having to adjust my technique in some areas. I used to hit certain tracks and I'd use the pogo stick ability of my oem fork as a spring and have it help me bounce over obstacles. The Raidon refuses to do that, as it just absorbs the hit and goes on its merry way. It's definitely much better than it was, I just wanted to comment on how vastly it improves the ride quality.

I found myself feeling MUCH more secure on extremely steep and fast drops. There's no more bouncing so it is so much easy to keep a straight line.

Rode for 3 hours solid today, and had almost zero fatigue in my arms and hands. With my last fork, I was constantly shaking my hands out and always adjusting my hold on the bars. Today, I didn't even notice it until after ride.

Another thing I noticed that I'm not sure about, mainly due to me being new to this sport, is that with the new fork, the bike tracks in a straight line so much better. It almost feels like when I ride my motorcycle, how it wants to go forward and it takes a small bit of effort to overcome that and enter a turn. I thinks it's due to the dropouts on the front wheel being further forward on this fork. It's a safe and secure feeling, and just feels better in general. I hope someone can explain to me what that is exactly.

I've replaced everything on my bike, aside from the wheelset and the frame, and this is easily the most noticeable and needed upgrade. My drivetrain is a very close second, but I did the fork and my drivetrain at the same time.

There is no reason for you to stick with the oem springy pogo stick that comes on lower end bikes. I know Suntour's come on Giant, Scotts, Specialized and Treks (probably all the lower end bikes for other manufacturers as well).

My buddy who I rode with today has a Specialized with a RockShox Reba on it, he rode my bike for about 3 miles and said he couldn't tell any significant differences between the two.

If your around 210 lbs, the sweetspot for preload is 140psi

For $175, there's is no reason you shouldn't upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

*Fify*

Keep in mind the only reference I have is the recreational trail riding XCT fork that my bike came with.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> Keep in mind the only reference I have is the recreational trail riding XCT fork that my bike came with.


Not sure what you mean with that haha
Neveremind,

I get what you mean, and yes you're right. It is definitely a light use fork meant for recreational trail riding, and I don't blame Suntour for that. For my uses though, the stock fork was terrible.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Keep in mind the only reference I have is the crappy XCT fork that my bike came with.
> 
> After 20 miles on the bike, I am very pleased and happy with the fork. It is very plush and smooth and I no longer get rattled to death when going over a thick root system (I'm in Florida).
> 
> ...


So you have no problem being over 200 and using that fork? That's one problem I was afraid of with an Air fork as my i've seen people say that it's better to have a coil fork when you are heavier than 180 ish. I'm asking because im 195 and unsure what I could do.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> So you have no problem being over 200 and using that fork? That's one problem I was afraid of with an Air fork as my i've seen people say that it's better to have a coil fork when you are heavier than 180 ish. I'm asking because im 195 and unsure what I could do.


Not so far at least. Max pressure is 180psi, and I'm only at 140 at 210lbs.

I looked at the dust marks on the stanchions after my ride and it was about .75" from bottoming out.

The stock fork was constantly bottoming out and the preload adjustment no longer works. After 2 months, I think I was just entirely too heavy for it and wore it out prematurely.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Check your owner's manual to see the recommended psi for your weight.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> Check your owner's manual to see the recommended psi for your weight.


I looked and could not find it anywhere

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Richgsr (Nov 12, 2012)

Nick, or anyone else that knows,

What's the difference between all the different Raidon forks offered on the website?

There are X1's, RO, LR, etc. I want to do this upgrade but want to make sure I pick the right fork.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Go here: SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Then click on the model you bought. Then click download owner's manual.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Not so far at least. Max pressure is 180psi, and I'm only at 140 at 210lbs.
> 
> I looked at the dust marks on the stanchions after my ride and it was about .75" from bottoming out.
> 
> ...


I went on one of the more simple trails in the area with my xcm's preload set pretty high and i was like a half an inch from bottoming out and that was my first ride on it. It actually absorbed a couple of big bumps but they were not surrounded by anything then when there was obstacles like a lot of rocks in one place and it was throwing me all over. It lived up to its name as "pogo stick".

So you had no problem with the fork loosing any air either?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> Go here: SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> Then click on the model you bought. Then click download owner's manual.


Yeah that's the same one that came with it, still no mention of a recommended pressure, just using a zip tie to set the sag, which is what I did and found that 140psi is perfect for me at 210lbs.



sfb12 said:


> I went on one of the more simple trails in the area with my xcm's preload set pretty high and i was like a half an inch from bottoming out and that was my first ride on it. It actually absorbed a couple of big bumps but they were not surrounded by anything then when there was obstacles like a lot of rocks in one place and it was throwing me all over. It lived up to its name as "pogo stick".
> 
> So you had no problem with the fork loosing any air either?


Just checked it about 5 minutes ago and still right at 140psi.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

It shouldn't lose any air unless it takes a catastrophic type hit.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to do an upgrade to a Raidon from my SR XCM V3, but I'm unsure as to what will fit my bike well. I have a 26er Trek 4300 with a 19.5'' frame. What's the difference between the Raidon X1-RL-R 26' Air and the Raidon X1-LO-R 26' Air?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Shoot Nick an email and his answer on this or the upgrade thread would be very useful.
The Owners manual pdf is not very enlightening.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Remote lock out and lockout.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

wmac said:


> Remote lock out and lockout.


Thanks, so I can live without remote lockout...normal lockout is good enough for me, unless there's not much of a price difference. How do I figure out if this fork will fit on my bike, supposing I decide on the Raidon X1-LO-R 26' Air...what measurements should I look at? (I'm still fairly new to MTB)

Thanks!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Email Nick with a low-res or small picture of your bike, a pic of the receipt and the fork you want to buy. He, or someone at SunTour should be able to verify if it is appropriate for your bike.


----------



## unwind (Aug 20, 2010)

I had an issue with an Epicon fork, here in South Africa it appears only the dealers can service the forks otherwise you can get no info on seal sizes, oil weights and levels etc. Even after contacting Nick from the USA I still did not get the info I needed to thoroughly service the fork. it took almost a week just to get a foam scraper size!

The Epicon is a good fork (for the price) but Suntour needs to make available data for servicing the forks and not make it difficult for the owner to look after the product. I also have a MAG32 that shipped on my GT that is sitting around wanting to be serviced but again there is no info.

I serviced my Reba this weekend and what a pleasure to find all the info you need online, from taking the unit apart to oil levels in the lower legs and other bits of info. If you plan on doing services yourself rather opt for a RS.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the great info!

Nick: Can you point potential owners to the rebuild policy or instructions?


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> With the oem xcm fork, it was very bouncy and my palms would kill after about 30 minutes of riding.


Interesting. My palms also hurt after ridding a while. I've tried changing the saddle height and angle with no luck. Maybe a new fork will do the trick.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

jdhunt0 said:


> Interesting. My palms also hurt after ridding a while. I've tried changing the saddle height and angle with no luck. Maybe a new fork will do the trick.


I have replaced everything on my bike, including the stem and bar and grips, and i did these before the fork. This helped with fatigue as well, but it was still there to a smaller degree.

Replacing the fork seemed to have helped the most and possibly could have negated the need to replace the stem and bar had I done it first.

For transparency, when I did my 3 hour ride, I was with my daughter and a friends son, ages 6 and 7, so I was unable to ride how I normally would, but even in the past riding with my daughter at a slow and controlled pace would still give me pain in my palms and forearms.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

jdhunt0 said:


> Interesting. My palms also hurt after ridding a while. I've tried changing the saddle height and angle with no luck. Maybe a new fork will do the trick.


Yes, the fork can reduce fatigue. However, if you are supporting your upper body with your arms and not your core, your palms and wrists will get sore.


----------



## clayyea (May 6, 2011)

I'm interested in the upgrade options, but I guess I haven't posted enough to be able to send PMs. I guess I have some posting to do.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

clayyea said:


> I'm interested in the upgrade options, but I guess I haven't posted enough to be able to send PMs. I guess I have some posting to do.


You can always send Nick an email at the address listed earlier in the thread.


----------



## clayyea (May 6, 2011)

wmac said:


> You can always send Nick an email at the address listed earlier in the thread.


Thanks! I thought I read the whole thread, but I found the address and I think I found my answer .


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello Unwind,

Thanks for posting here. It does not appear as though you have given readers here on this forum all the infomation and have left it very one sided. If you would like to actually tell the truth about our conversation I will give you the oppurtunity too, otherwise I will be more than happy to supply our email conversation chain with the facts and dates.

To answer WMAC question our service intervals can be found in our owners manual. It basically recommends cleaning and wipping away debris on the stanchions as well as a general inspection after every ride. A light lubrication of oil (Teflon based) on the wipers, checking fixing bolts for appropriate torque after 25hours. Below is a quick cut and past from our owners manual that goes over service #1 at 50 hours and service #2 at the 100 hour interval

SR SUNTOUR forks are designed to be nearly maintenance free. However, as long as moving parts
are exposed to moisture and contamination, the performance of your fork might be reduced after
several rides. To maintain a high performance, safety and a long life of your fork, a periodic maintenance
is required.
Please keep in mind that a fork which has not been serviced in accordance with
the maintenance instructions will loose its warranty!
Never use a pressure washer or any water under pressure to clean your fork as
water may enter the fork at the dust seal level.
We recommend that your fork is being serviced more fequently as indicated
below if you ride in extreme weather (winter time) and terrain conditions.
Any case you may feel that your forks performance has changed or handles differently
immediately call on your local dealer to inspect your fork.
FORK MAINTENANCE
SERVICE 1: Checking fork‘s functions / cleaning and greasing bushings / lubricate remote lock
cable and housing / checking torque values / checking air pressure / checking fork for
any scratches, dents, cracks, bent or tarnished parts and stress marks.
SERVICE 2: Service 1 + disassembling / cleaning whole fork / lubricating dust seals and oil wipers /
greasing remote lock and travel adjust top caps / sealing air valve top caps by greasing
it / checking for any air leakings / checking torque values / tuning according to rider‘s
personal preferences.

Best,
Nick


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Krunk,

You are running way too much air pressure for your weight. What you are looking for is a more progressive fork that doesn't use up all the sag in the forks initial travel. I would recommend the following to make the fork work better.

Release the air pressure from the top cap schrader valve
Unscrew the top cap with a 27mm six sided socket
At this time you have opened up the air chamber. 
Install 15cc of heavy weight oil (80W is what we install from the factory. can be found at your local auto store) add more later if it is not enough.

This will decrease the air volume in the fork making it require less air but giving you a more firm initial compression.
A rider of your weight should need no more than 80-90 psi when set at 20% sag and the correct air volume.

Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Krunk,
> 
> You are running way too much air pressure for your weight. What you are looking for is a more progressive fork that doesn't use up all the sag in the forks initial travel. I would recommend the following to make the fork work better.
> 
> ...


I'll give that a try.

I'm set at 20% sag as it sits now at 140 psi. How will making the air chamber have less volume make a difference of I'm already at 20% sag?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

The quick and simple answer is 

less air volume = less air pressure

I'm 165 and run my 110mm at 40-45 psi depending on trail conditions and what i'm riding. In the Epicons and some other forks we have adjustable air volume via an elastomer stack or an aluminuim stack in the RUXX. It produces similar results to adding oil and in some cases isn't as adjustable as just using the oil method I provided above.

Nick

Nick


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess now I just need to decide to go with black or white.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> The quick and simple answer is
> 
> less air volume = less air pressure
> 
> ...


I understand all that, I'm just curious why proper sag at say, 80psi, is better than proper sag at 140psi.



jdhunt0 said:


> I guess now I just need to decide to go with black or white.
> 
> View attachment 773297
> 
> ...


I like color clash, so I vote for White


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Constant high pressure puts constant pressure on seals. With lower pressure and more oil, you'll get a more plush ride in the first bit of stroke and it will get stiff in the last bit whereas less oil and high pressure will give less plush ride throughout the entire stroke.


----------



## unwind (Aug 20, 2010)

Nick, please do make all the emails public! I have the whole episode documented on Thehubsa website, the link was sent to you as well after your last email. Unfortunately I cannot post the link as I do not have enough posts but if someone wants to post the link please let me know! Or just google for 'Suntour Epicon service-foam washer size' and you will be directed to a 2 page post on the issues.

You need to have the information on hand in a service manual like RS does. The weights and quantities of oil etc. You told me there was no oil in the Epicon, I am still awaiting an answer as to where the 100ml or so (as shown on my post on the Hubsa) came from when I opened the fork. If there is no oil in the fork then the LBS that you (suntour) authorise to service the fork has been telling porkies and charged me money to add oil to a fork that apparently, according to you, requries no oil? 
The RS manual documents the way to take things apart, service those components and put it all back together. My take on Suntour is that they want you to take it to agents to be serviced, which is all fine but not all of us want to do so.

I am not knocking your fork/product, I found it works pretty well but Dont sell something to me then be all coy about the finer details of looking after it! As mentioned in my emails to you, its not rocket science to service a fork but without the correct info its a more difficult task and it makes one less inclined to buy a Suntour product in the future.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

unwind said:


> Nick, please do make all the emails public! I have the whole episode documented on Thehubsa website, the link was sent to you as well after your last email. Unfortunately I cannot post the link as I do not have enough posts but if someone wants to post the link please let me know! Or just google for 'Suntour Epicon service-foam washer size' and you will be directed to a 2 page post on the issues.
> 
> You need to have the information on hand in a service manual like RS does. The weights and quantities of oil etc. You told me there was no oil in the Epicon, I am still awaiting an answer as to where the 100ml or so (as shown on my post on the Hubsa) came from when I opened the fork. If there is no oil in the fork then the LBS that you (suntour) authorise to service the fork has been telling porkies and charged me money to add oil to a fork that apparently, according to you, requries no oil?
> The RS manual documents the way to take things apart, service those components and put it all back together. My take on Suntour is that they want you to take it to agents to be serviced, which is all fine but not all of us want to do so.
> ...


I read your case and, it seems like your issue is with your LBS, not Suntour. Nick was nice enough to give the info you requested although he is with North American warranty and service, not South Africa. Below is my take on the matter:

Suntour's policy is that only trained mechanics are permitted to perform maintenance on their fork, same as Fox and many others. You insisted you wanted to do maintenance on your own fork. They provided the information and source for more.

The Suntour's fork is cartridge based. Their answer: "Our forks do not have any open oil chambers so there is no oil to install in the fork. We do use sealed cartridges and they can be serviced but only here at SR Suntour North American HQ." That sounds pretty direct to me.

Also, it was pretty clear that they offered you information to order their parts, complete with part numbers. Giving dimensions to go buy non-factory parts from another supplier isn't industry standard. Nick specifically stated they are the only ones who carry their products.

Now, let's close this case. I'll ask another question in another post.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Nick: If the forks are a cartridge based, closed system, how does one go about tuning oil and pressure levels?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Wmac,
I'm curious why you're speaking for Suntour ... Are you on their payroll ?


----------



## unwind (Aug 20, 2010)

wmac said:


> I read your case and, it seems like your issue is with your LBS, not Suntour. Nick was nice enough to give the info you requested although he is with North American warranty and service, not South Africa. Below is my take on the matter:
> 
> Suntour's policy is that only trained mechanics are permitted to perform maintenance on their fork, same as Fox and many others. You insisted you wanted to do maintenance on your own fork. They provided the information and source for more.
> 
> ...


I wasnt looking to replace Suntours rings with another, I needed to make sure the LBS had not pulled a fast one on me, you saw the pics of the foam scraper rings in the lowers? Did they look right to you? The LBS offered me the Fox rings! I did my Reba on Sunday and the foam rings take up all the space in the recess. The agent here in SA did not even give me half the info as Nick did so hats off to him there. But I needed more assistance.

And still the issue of the oil remains, was this already in the fork and the LBS did not service this? Or did the LBS add the oil? Without the help of Suntour how could I determine this?

Anyway its up to you as the consumer what products you buy but in my country, where a fork like this costs R2000, a service is R500 and needs to be done every 50 hours of riding (about 1.5-2 months for me)then it becomes expensive and no longer cost efficient. My salary wont allow for me to service a fork at an agent every 2 months!
But as you say lets move on. My choice is made.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> Wmac,
> I'm curious why you're speaking for Suntour ... Are you on their payroll ?


No, I own Fox, Marz and Rockshox forks. I've communicated with people who own Suntour and have done quite a bit of research outside of MTBR to know they are, apples to apples, as good or better than Fox, Marz and Rockshox.

I started the thread and recommended people take advantage of the upgrade. I want people to have all the facts so they can make an informed decision.

The closed cartridge system has it's pros and cons. I just wanted Nick to have the chance to respond.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

unwind said:


> I wasnt looking to replace Suntours rings with another, I needed to make sure the LBS had not pulled a fast one on me, you saw the pics of the foam scraper rings in the lowers? Did they look right to you? The LBS offered me the Fox rings! I did my Reba on Sunday and the foam rings take up all the space in the recess. The agent here in SA did not even give me half the info as Nick did so hats off to him there. But I needed more assistance.
> 
> And still the issue of the oil remains, was this already in the fork and the LBS did not service this? Or did the LBS add the oil? Without the help of Suntour how could I determine this?
> 
> ...


I'm with you - this is a concern, but your particular case was with the LBS and the South African distributor. It looked, to me, like Nick bent over backward to help and the picture you pained was a little different.

Now, I agree that a fork system with recommended maintenance requiring factory trained technicians every 50 hours is too much. I was having this same dialogue with someone else about his and my Fox forks because it's a pretty similar situation with them as well.

My understanding, and the reason I like the Suntour forks, is that they have a cartridge system that is easily maintained by the consumer and factory. Basically, buy an extra cartridge and you could have one on standby in case something breaks or when one needs to be serviced. Unscrew the cartridge, pull it out, screw the new one in and you're off. Send the one needing service back to Suntour at your convenience. Done - simple.

If this isn't they way it is in reality, then I'd like to hear from Nick. It's always a pain in the ass to pull an entire fork off and send it back for maintenance.


----------



## unwind (Aug 20, 2010)

Nick did indeed assist and I think Suntour forks, for their price (cheapish here in south africa so seen as low end forks and often overlooked) are not bad at all. Had my Epicon for some time and many thousands of k's with no issues. And that is how I like to keep my gear, well serviced and reliable. I shouldn't be penalised because I want to service it myself. Not sure how things are across the oceans but here bike shops are two a penny and hourly rates are more than a mechanic and the work is often sub standard and sketchy! But I want a fork that works well, is adjustable and easy to service myself without it feeling like I am pulling teeth to get simple info.

I apologise if this is seen as a personal attack on Nick. I know he is doing his job and trying to keep all parties happy.


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

jdhunt0 said:


> I guess now I just need to decide to go with black or white.
> 
> View attachment 773297
> 
> ...


I like the white!!! I have almost the same color scheme and will opt for white. Maybe throw on a white seat and handlebar to balance it out???


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

So I think I'm going to upgrade my SR XCM v3 fork to the Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26'' for $150.00. It sounds like a sweet deal, and, from what I've heard, switching from the coil to the air fork makes a noticeably better riding experience. I've talked to Nick, and he's helped out a lot, so I just want to be for certain this fork will fit on my bike. I have a 2012 26'' Trek 4300 Disc. This should just be a simple fork switcharoo, right?

-Thanks!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ dont forget a crown race if you cant salvage your existing one


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

Our cartridges are serviceable but only for a qualified technician and that typically means here at our HQ. We service cartidges occassionally to modify a cartridge for a WERX rider if they want something that isn't stock. If these modifications serve there purpose we send the data to Taiwan for it to be implemented in new cartridges. Because the cartridges are easily removed (this is our Quick Service Product technology) in a ideal world if there was a problem with a cartridge the end user can just call and get a replacment, install it and send us the old one and use it as a back up. That's a pretty cool concept in my book. No one likes being without there bike for long.

There are people out in the "real world" doing this stuff on their own but once the internals of the cartidges have been modified in any manner this is a voided warranty as we cannot support it. If you visit our main website, srsuntour-cycling.com you can view several video's that go over the basic maintenance that I posted above. The work is really easy and even a full tear down in service #2 can be done by anyone with even a little mechanical experience. This is just standard maintenance like oiling a chain and inflating tyres.

N.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> ^^^ dont forget a crown race if you cant salvage your existing one


What's a crown race?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> What's a crown race?


Pressed bearing race on the crown

AOL On - How to Install a Fork Crown Race and Steering Tube


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks for that link. I'll probably end up taking it to the shop so I know everything is installed properly. Last time I tried my own maintenance, I ended up making a $200 mistake! Not gonna let that happen again...But as far as the fork fitting on my bike, there shouldn't be a problem, right?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for that link. I'll probably end up taking it to the shop so I know everything is installed properly. Last time I tried my own maintenance, I ended up making a $200 mistake! Not gonna let that happen again...But as far as the fork fitting on my bike, there shouldn't be a problem, right?


Take Nicks advice above mine, but the forks use a standard steerer tube, and your trek uses a standard steerer tube.

Also, if the XCM fits your bike, so will the Raidon. That's the same jump I made.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our cartridges are serviceable but only for a qualified technician and that typically means here at our HQ. We service cartidges occassionally to modify a cartridge for a WERX rider if they want something that isn't stock. If these modifications serve there purpose we send the data to Taiwan for it to be implemented in new cartridges. Because the cartridges are easily removed (this is our Quick Service Product technology) in a ideal world if there was a problem with a cartridge the end user can just call and get a replacment, install it and send us the old one and use it as a back up. That's a pretty cool concept in my book. No one likes being without there bike for long.
> 
> ...


Just as I understood - really cool stuff, Nick, I really like the QSP technology.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Krunk,
> 
> You are running way too much air pressure for your weight. What you are looking for is a more progressive fork that doesn't use up all the sag in the forks initial travel. I would recommend the following to make the fork work better.
> 
> ...


Nick: This simple procedure outlined above should give a rider the ability to tune the fork, correct?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> Nick: This simple procedure outlined above should give a rider the ability to tune the fork, correct?


I plan to do this, I like the idea of less air pressure, I'm just wondering why I did it as the manual told me and then I was told I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Take Nicks advice above mine, but the forks use a standard steerer tube, and your trek uses a standard steerer tube.
> 
> Also, if the XCM fits your bike, so will the Raidon. That's the same jump I made.


Sweet, thanks for your input! I'll probably order the fork in the next couple days. Looking forward to a better ride!


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. The air cartridge is fully serviceable by anyone and can be adjusted to fit riders need ie more or less progressive feel. 

It is only the lockout/rebound/compression cartridges that are serviceable at authorized center.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Krunk,

It's not that you are doing it wrong. You followed the advice of the manual to a T.
What I have described is a more elaborate and better way to make the fork work for your weight and riding style.
This is the advantage of having a serviceable air system versus a stock spring rated coil or an air system that isn't serviceable

N.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi Krunk,
> 
> It's not that you are doing it wrong. You followed the advice of the manual to a T.
> What I have described is a more elaborate and better way to make the fork work for your weight and riding style.
> ...


Ahh gotcha.

I interpreted the "You're pressure is way to high" as it was wrong.

Excellent. Thank you for the further advice!

It really is a great fork, couldn't be happier with it so far.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

@Krunk_Kracker what fork did you get?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

burbskate said:


> @Krunk_Kracker what fork did you get?


Raidon X1 LO-R 29" with 9mm drop out.

:edit:

This one http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Forks/3595/RAIDON/RAIDON-LO-R+26'+air.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

good looks krunk! i'm looking to take advantage of this too, raidon in 26"


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Check post #53


----------



## DesertGiant (Feb 20, 2013)

My Giant 2012 talon 2 came with the XCT V3 fork. I emailed Nick and am hoping to upgrade to the best SR fork that will fit. Do you guys think upgrading from the XCT V3 to the Raidon is worth doing? I dont think the Epicon will fit as I need a 9mm QR.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Desert, from what I understand, yes. 

The XCT line is quite low budget and not the bes forks out there. The raidon is nicely adjustable air for and does its job better than the XCT.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

DesertGiant said:


> My Giant 2012 talon 2 came with the XCT V3 fork. I emailed Nick and am hoping to upgrade to the best SR fork that will fit. Do you guys think upgrading from the XCT V3 to the Raidon is worth doing? I dont think the Epicon will fit as I need a 9mm QR.


Unless you have terrible drivetrain, it's the first upgrade you should do IMO

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## franktank232 (Feb 21, 2004)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> Desert, from what I understand, yes.
> 
> The XCT line is quite low budget and not the bes forks out there. The raidon is nicely adjustable air for and does its job better than the XCT.


I have the XCT V3 on a Mongoose 29er... It really hasn't been that bad of a fork (I used it all summer without any complaints), but i have noticed some leaking (never really investigated) oil/grease from the bottom of one of the legs. Not sure if this is normal behavior or not, but I didn't care because I knew I would upgrade once I bought a new wheelset. I have the new wheelset (Stans/Hope Pro II) so I want a fork that is either 15mm or 20mm... no 9mm qr... Of course I've been leaning RockShox Reba (RL/RLT)...but that is a few bones to throw down, although resale is excellent. Thoughts?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

You can get an Epicon for $250 with 15mm ta with the upgrade program through suntour... Unless you aren't on a budget, in which case the Reba is freaking nice!


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Raidon X1 LO-R 29" with 9mm drop out.
> 
> :edit:
> 
> ...


I think that's the one I'll be going with too.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I looked thru the manual, but I don't see a way to adjust the travel. It says 120 - 100 ... anybody know how that is done? Or am I misunderstanding.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Which fork?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I


SRvancouver13 said:


> Krunk,
> 
> Release the air pressure from the top cap schrader valve
> Unscrew the top cap with a 27mm six sided socket
> ...


Just did this today, I used 90w gear oil.

I'm right at 85psi with proper sag. Going on a short trip tomorrow with the fiancee so I'll report back how it feels on the trails.

For anyone else that is wanting to do this, 15cc = 3 teaspoons.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Put 15 really hard miles on it today with 85psi in the fork. It never bottomed out, even with hard landings and 3ft drops. I was standing most of the run too, so that was even more weight on the front.

I also noticed a considerable less amount of stiction on the initial compression, compared to when it was running a higher psi.

My only issue is, I think I may have to actually use the lockout on steep climbs, as the first inch or so of travel is very soft and plush. Not a bad thing, just something I'll have to adjust too.

So far I'm impressed.

Had two different people comment on the fork at the trailhead as well. They seemed to like it.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

DesertGiant said:


> My Giant 2012 talon 2 came with the XCT V3 fork. I emailed Nick and am hoping to upgrade to the best SR fork that will fit. Do you guys think upgrading from the XCT V3 to the Raidon is worth doing? I dont think the Epicon will fit as I need a 9mm QR.


From the MTBR Hot Deals advertisements - ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork

I'm ordering one tomorrow, due to no upgrade path from Suntour for a 9mm QR.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> From the MTBR Hot Deals advertisements - ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork
> 
> I'm ordering one tomorrow, due to no upgrade path from Suntour for a 9mm QR.


What do you mean no upgrade path for a 9mm QR?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> What do you mean no upgrade path for a 9mm QR?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


It's what's in this thread, and confirmed via Nick, unless I'm not understanding things correctly.
As I understand it, if you are running 9mm, you'll need to upgrade a wheel to get anything out of this upgrade path.

Prove me wrong, please !!!
Save me some money.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> It's what's in this thread, and confirmed via Nick, unless I'm not understanding things correctly.
> As I understand it, if you are running 9mm, you'll need to upgrade a wheel to get anything out of this upgrade path.
> 
> Prove me wrong, please !!!
> Save me some money.


I'm running the Raidon LO-R air in 9mm QR

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> It's what's in this thread, and confirmed via Nick, unless I'm not understanding things correctly.
> As I understand it, if you are running 9mm, you'll need to upgrade a wheel to get anything out of this upgrade path.
> 
> Prove me wrong, please !!!
> Save me some money.


As mentioned earlier, Suntour USA doesn't distribute 9mm QR Raidon forks. Glad you found a fork to suit your desires.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> As mentioned earlier, Suntour USA doesn't distribute 9mm QR Raidon forks. Glad you found a fork to suit your desires.


Er.... Not true at all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll let you 2 argue this out.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> I'll let you 2 argue this out.


Nothing to argue about.

I'm in the USA and have a Raidon LO-R air with 9mm qr

They don't offer the Epicon in 9mm QR in the states, only 15mm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, you are correct - my mistake.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

wmac said:


> Sorry, you are correct - my mistake.


Nothing to be sorry about 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

wmac said:


> Sorry, you are correct - my mistake.


So, are you saying Suntour does have an upgrade for a 9mm QR ?

I've been under the impression, based on earlier posts, that they do not, and Nick seemed to confirm this.

I mean,
I actually took it to mean that my cheap XTC fork was just that, and I should have bought a better bike, if I wanted to upgrade ... Something about the upgrade fork being worth the price of my entire bike.

Thing is, I didn't buy this ... I traded an old road bike for a new Low End MTB.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> So, are you saying Suntour does have an upgrade for a 9mm QR ?
> 
> I've been under the impression, based on earlier posts, that they do not, and Nick seemed to confirm this.
> 
> ...


I paid $175 for my upgrade and it's worth it.

And yes, they do have an upgrade path for you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> I paid $175 for my upgrade and it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


So there is an upgrade path for a 9mm QR ?

I guess this is (perhaps) what happens when others speak for a company representative, and the Rep gets involved after someone else promotes their companies idea, as expessed in another thread.

IMO,
The OP should turn control of this thread over to the Suntour Rep, and let him (Nick) express what is available within the first post.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> So there is an upgrade path for a 9mm QR ?
> 
> I guess this is (perhaps) what happens when others speak for a company representative, and the Rep gets involved after someone else promotes their companies idea, as expessed in another thread.
> 
> ...


Haha.... YES THERE IS!

Give Nick a call tomorrow and he can walk you through the purchase.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Haha.... YES THERE IS!
> 
> Give Nick a call tomorrow and he can walk you through the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I'll call him, and also mention that he should be promoting this offer, and not a forum member who thinks they are doing people a favor.

There's a lot of confusion that needn't happen, and I'll bet I'm not alone ... Heck, Nick even told me NO, but never said a thing about why, other than there is no path for a 9mm QR.
If he mentioned a particular fork ... It sure got missed in the conversation.

If what you're saying is true, and I hove no reason not to believe you ... I guess Nick didn't even understand the question.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> I'll call him, and also mention that he should be promoting this offer, and not a forum member who thinks they are doing people a favor.
> 
> There's a lot of confusion that needn't happen, and I'll bet I'm not alone ... Heck, Nick even told me NO, but never said a thing about why, other than there is no path for a 9mm QR.
> If he mentioned a particular fork ... It sure got missed in the conversation.
> ...


Zoom in on this pic and you can see the 9mm drop outs.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> I'll call him, and also mention that he should be promoting this offer, and not a forum member who thinks they are doing people a favor.
> 
> There's a lot of confusion that needn't happen, and I'll bet I'm not alone ... Heck, Nick even told me NO, but never said a thing about why, other than there is no path for a 9mm QR.
> If he mentioned a particular fork ... It sure got missed in the conversation.
> ...


The Raidon has a 9 mm qr. And Nick is a busy guy who has done a lot to promote this in several other threads. I don't think he should be panned for not checking in on this thread after every reply. He has clearly stated to call or email him to get the ball rolling on the upgrade program.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> So there is an upgrade path for a 9mm QR ?
> 
> I guess this is (perhaps) what happens when others speak for a company representative, and the Rep gets involved after someone else promotes their companies idea, as expessed in another thread.
> 
> ...


Hey azzhole, you and Nick had this conversation between the two of you when the mistaken statement was made. Check the posts.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish I could + rep you forever.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I wish I could + rep you forever.


I wish I could - rep Bikeabuser forever.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

In an attempt to calm this thread, calling SR Suntour directly will solve all these issues. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

wmac said:


> Hey azzhole, you and Nick had this conversation between the two of you when the mistaken statement was made. Check the posts.


Yea, sorry that you put yourself in the position of promoting His product line ... And thanks for the name calling.

P.S.
Love the consume avatar


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> Yea, sorry that you put yourself in the position of promoting His product line ... And thanks for the name calling.
> 
> P.S.
> Love the consume avatar


Uh, I promoted a program for people like you who could take advantage of it. Until you came in here and confused everyone with your incessant badgering of Nick in the forum, doing things like asking Suntour to sell you things they don't sell (Hubs), all I did was suggest everyone email or call Nick.

You're welcome for the name calling, your passive aggressive, round about way of calling me out deserved it.

P.S. Hate the Redrum avatar.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ The request was my ignorance of what Suntour markets ... Sue me !

The 9mm confusion was because of posts prior to my initial involvement in the thread, that had not been properly explained.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> So, are you saying Suntour does have an upgrade for a 9mm QR ?
> 
> I've been under the impression, based on earlier posts, that they do not, and Nick seemed to confirm this.
> 
> ...


Wait, WTF? You're not the original owner? Email or call Nick to see if you are eligible.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

To be eligible and qualify for the Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program one must provide the following:
•	Serial number of current SR Suntour fork
•	Receipt of existing fork and or bicycle in which the fork came stock
•	Agreement that the fork will not be resold to a 3rd party


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

wmac said:


> To be eligible and qualify for the Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program one must provide the following:
> •	Serial number of current SR Suntour fork
> •	Receipt of existing fork and or bicycle in which the fork came stock
> •	Agreement that the fork will not be resold to a 3rd party


Read what I wrote, again !

If a dealer wants to trade a new bike for a used high-end road bike, and gives me a receipt for the new bike that is factory spec'd with a low-end Suntour fork ... What's it to you ?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> Read what I wrote, again !
> 
> If a dealer wants to trade a new bike for a used high-end road bike, and gives me a receipt for the new bike that is factory spec'd with a low-end Suntour fork ... What's it to you ?


I did read your post and you mentioned nothing about a dealer. All you said was you didn't buy the bike. I told you to call or email Nick to see if you were eligible.

Read my dozen posts on the subject again. If you have ANY questions about the program, email or call NICK. Stop confusing people by asking questions and demanding I "turn over control of the thread" to a guy who asked to be reached via email or phone with any questions regarding the program.

Also, coming into a thread about a Suntour upgrade program and announcing how you're going to buy a competitor's fork because you misunderstood the program because YOU NEVER EMAILED OR CALLED NICK, is a dick thing to do.

If you have any questions about the program, call or email Nick. If you have any questions about the products, call or email Nick. If you are unsure about if a particular fork will fit your bike, call or email Nick.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't want to be involved in the bickering but I will say calling is the best option. 

I talked to Nick when I called and he walked me through the buying process. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Wanted to bring my findings back to the front of the line, since it may have been overlooked with all the arguments.



Krunk_Kracker said:


> Put 15 really hard miles on it today with 85psi in the fork. It never bottomed out, even with hard landings and 3ft drops. I was standing most of the run too, so that was even more weight on the front.
> 
> I also noticed a considerable less amount of stiction on the initial compression, compared to when it was running a higher psi.
> 
> ...


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.

For quick clarification.

Raidon LO R 26-29 is our only 9mm option.

Epicon Axon 26-29 series is high performance lighter weight that uses only 15mm thru option. We import this option only as the Epicon and Axon series are a very high end fork and with that most should and do use a 15mm thru to take advantage of steering response.

This thread is getting long and some don't have the patience to read all of the comments. So that being said if anyone has direct comments or questions please email or give me a ring M-F 9-5 PST. Email works even better. Sometimes I check it on the weekends .

Krunk. Glad the forking is working better. Drop the air pressure a little more. Maybe 5-8psi. You'll get more travel. Congratulations on finding that lock out lever : )

Nick
360-737-6450 *102
[email protected]


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

> Krunk. Glad the forking is working better. Drop the air pressure a little more. Maybe 5-8psi. You'll get more travel. Congratulations on finding that lock out lever : )


It's deceiving because the first inch or so is so soft, but if I put my entire weight on the front bars, and bounce, I can't get it to bottom out.

So yeah, I'm gonna lower the pressure a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I just started this process as well. There is still snow on ground so i'm not in a huge hurry, but still pretty excited.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I did the Raidon upgrade for my girlfriends bike and I have to say that I am very impressed with the fork and with the service I got from Nick. This is by far the best under $200 upgrade you can do on your bike!!


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

how long does the process take for getting the upgraded fork? I am thinking about getting it started or possibly saving up a little more and getting a RS Reba


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

jk025 said:


> how long does the process take for getting the upgraded fork? I am thinking about getting it started or possibly saving up a little more and getting a RS Reba


I got mine in four shipping days (not including the weekend).


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

You call or email Nick and let him know what you want. He will input your information into their system. You then call and make a payment and your fork will ship the next business day. You do not have to get the Raidon you can also get the Epicon which they classify as their "world cup" level fork. After installing the Raidon on my girlfriends bike I have to say it is a very nice fork and for the money it cant be beat. It feels just as good as the X-Fusion Slide 29 I have on my single speed.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

for the raidon 29 $175, is that the total price shipped? im thinking about upgrading


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

dizwikedcbr said:


> for the raidon 29 $175, is that the total price shipped? im thinking about upgrading


$175 plus shipping.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

My new fork came yesterday. I lucked out and was sent the RL model instead of the LO. i was told only the LO wasn't available when I called an ordered. I should have it back by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

citiznkain said:


> My new fork came yesterday. I lucked out and was sent the RL model instead of the LO. i was told only the LO wasn't available when I called an ordered. I should have it back by Monday or Tuesday.


so suntour isnt offering the LO model anymore? beside the lockout, is thee any difference between the two


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Did you have to pay more to get the RL model? or did they just substitute it?


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> so suntour isnt offering the LO model anymore? beside the lockout, is thee any difference between the two


Sorry, I should have said that I was told that only the LO WAS available in black when i called. I'm Thinking I got a substitution. I didn't send much time looking at it before i took it to the shop to get installed (maybe 5 minutes). But i did look at the lock out and remote. I think the only difference between the two is just the lock mechanism, a switch on the fork, or a switch mounted to the handlebar. no cost difference. shipping was $12.70 so $162.70.

However looking at the invoice it says that i was sent the Raidon RLD. I don't think these are 2013. It doesn't bother me though.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

citiznkain said:


> Sorry, I should have said that I was told that only the LO WAS available in black when i called. I'm Thinking I got a substitution. I didn't send much time looking at it before i took it to the shop to get installed (maybe 5 minutes). But i did look at the lock out and remote. I think the only difference between the two is just the lock mechanism, a switch on the fork, or a switch mounted to the handlebar. no cost difference. shipping was $12.70 so $162.70.
> 
> However looking at the invoice it says that i was sent the Raidon RLD. I don't think these are 2013. It doesn't bother me though.


glad you like your forks, post some pics of the new upgrade


----------



## CDR_18 (Mar 5, 2013)

I got my Raidon 29 LO x2 fork too for a couple weeks now and it has been great. totally worth 175 bucks.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> glad you like your forks, post some pics of the new upgrade


I should be getting the bike back from the shop today. I also had them do a spring tune up for me (free for the first year).


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you guys just email Nick or did you call? I emailed him last week sometime and haven't heard back yet. I want to give him some time to reply. I can't wait to get a new fork though. Anyone know what the differences in options for the Raidon are?


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

jk025 said:


> Did you guys just email Nick or did you call? I emailed him last week sometime and haven't heard back yet. I want to give him some time to reply. I can't wait to get a new fork though. Anyone know what the differences in options for the Raidon are?


i email last week also, got a automated response stating he out of the office


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

jk025 said:


> Did you guys just email Nick or did you call? I emailed him last week sometime and haven't heard back yet. I want to give him some time to reply. I can't wait to get a new fork though. Anyone know what the differences in options for the Raidon are?


Call them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

jk025 said:


> Did you guys just email Nick or did you call? I emailed him last week sometime and haven't heard back yet. I want to give him some time to reply. I can't wait to get a new fork though. Anyone know what the differences in options for the Raidon are?


Both. I called this number to order the fork over the phone: (360) 737-6450.

You can also go through your LBS and get the same deal.

These are the only option listed for the Raidon. (not sure if the list changes, but this is what Nick sent to me a couple of weeks back)
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26" $150.00 
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 29" $175.00


----------



## CDR_18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's mine and its been great so far. mounted on a '13 HardRock 29


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey CDR_18, what choices were you given when choosing your fork? I noticed that yours is the Raidon Lo X2 vs the Raidon Lo R X1. Is the only difference the rebound adjustment? Nice looking bike by the way.


----------



## CDR_18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats the only available for me at that time. And looking at the specs, the only difference is the stanction color. Internals are the same. Mine is chrome x2 2012 model. The X1 is 2013 model with gold colored stanctions. Nick emailed me that its the better value for the consumers. I checked their website and my fork category falls under xc/ all mountain fork. Give them a call and see whats available. 360-737-6450


----------



## CDR_18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dizwikedcbr, I paid $175 plus 12.92 on shipping. Might be higher depending where you are. Call them for the quote 360-737-6450


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

CDR_18 said:


> Dizwikedcbr, I paid $175 plus 12.92 on shipping. Might be higher depending where you are. Call them for the quote 360-737-6450


thanks, im still deciding if i get the raidon or spent a little more and get the rs recon


----------



## n30n-dr3am5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Have been contemplating upgrading the XCM on my 2yr old Revel 1 (26er) even before I saw this. I was wondering what this process looks like if going through an LBS? Also, is the $150 dollar model compatible with my Revel 1? (Sorry guys still learning the finer points of MTB mechanics).

Anyway need to dig up that bike receipt hopefully I have a copy of it, if not I'm pretty sure the LBS does,


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes it is compatibe with the Revel 1. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

does the air fork come with a pump?


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> does the air fork come with a pump?


No.

If you order the fork i would suggest taking it to your LBS and have it installed. The shop can pump up the fork to whatever you want. also a good idea to take it to the LBS since they will have to cut down the steer tube and transfer the crown race. It was fairly cheap. about the same price as a tune up.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

So I picked up my bike from the shop yesterday. Here's some pictures of the new fork installed. From what I can tell it's a 2010 model. I'm a little annoyed with this. Yes, it's brand new, but 3 years old already. But the fork overall look and feels nice. I haven't had much of a chance to ride it yet though. It did drop some weight from my bike as well.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder if I can contact SRSuntour and get a remote lock-out for my LO-R X1


----------



## n30n-dr3am5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is your bike a Revel 0???



citiznkain said:


> So I picked up my bike from the shop yesterday. Here's some pictures of the new fork installed. From what I can tell it's a 2010 model. I'm a little annoyed with this. Yes, it's brand new, but 3 years old already. But the fork overall look and feels nice. I haven't had much of a chance to ride it yet though. It did drop some weight from my bike as well.


----------



## CDR_18 (Mar 5, 2013)

When i was on the process of ordering my fork, i asked the guy on the phone if later on i can add a lock-out mechanism to it. he said i could but the cost is on the high side. you have to change the internals. not just putting some screw and cable on.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

n30n-dr3am5 said:


> Is your bike a Revel 0???


No, It's a Yukon FX.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

citiznkain,

Good looking bike and glad you like the fork. The 26" Raidon's that we have in stock are a custom model that we had made for aftermarket sales here in North America. They have a anodized black stanchion and come with an aluminum steerer. We only have 40 or so left so once they are gone that will be the last of them.

It is based on the same current platform of the MY2013 but would be considered MY2012.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I just got my fork on order. It was pretty quick an simple. Unfortunately it's going to be about 3 weeks due to them being on back, but I can't wait to get them. I was also wondering what you used to pump the fork. Just any fork pump?


----------



## n30n-dr3am5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent inquiry email and called LBS to find my receipt. Trying to get my ducks in line to get one of those remaining 40 forks.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

When I called to order mine they actually didn't ask for any of that info. My fork was on backorder though so maybe they'll ask for it before they ship it


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

jk025 said:


> When I called to order mine they actually didn't ask for any of that info. My fork was on backorder though so maybe they'll ask for it before they ship it


which forks are on backorder? im planning to order the 29" raidon


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> citiznkain,
> 
> Good looking bike and glad you like the fork. The 26" Raidon's that we have in stock are a custom model that we had made for aftermarket sales here in North America. They have a anodized black stanchion and come with an aluminum steerer. We only have 40 or so left so once they are gone that will be the last of them.
> 
> It is based on the same current platform of the MY2013 but would be considered MY2012.


Thanks for the follow! This is great customer service!

Now I'm pretty excited about what I got!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

citiznkain said:


> So I picked up my bike from the shop yesterday. Here's some pictures of the new fork installed. From what I can tell it's a 2010 model. I'm a little annoyed with this. Yes, it's brand new, but 3 years old already. But the fork overall look and feels nice. I haven't had much of a chance to ride it yet though. It did drop some weight from my bike as well.


Is that the Raidon LO R Air Blk 26''? Was it fairly easy to install?


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

jk025 said:


> Well, I just got my fork on order. It was pretty quick an simple. Unfortunately it's going to be about 3 weeks due to them being on back, but I can't wait to get them. I was also wondering what you used to pump the fork. Just any fork pump?


I would suggest getting a good shock pump. They are better for high pressure applications. You might not need one on the fork because the psi will be around 80psi, give or take. Which is a little less than a road bike tire, 90 to 100. But a shock pump is more accurate in my opinion for fine tuning.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Is that the Raidon LO R Air Blk 26''? Was it fairly easy to install?


That is what I ordered. I had my LBS do the install because it involved cutting down the steerer tube and transferring the crown race because its a press fit.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^Is that fork 120mm or 100mm?


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> ^Is that fork 120mm or 100mm?


I believe they come stock set at 100mm


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

dizwikedcbr said:


> which forks are on backorder? im planning to order the 29" raidon


The 29er forks were on backorder when I called today. Speaking of that I need to call again and make sure I told them I needed the 29er fork


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> ^Is that fork 120mm or 100mm?


100mm. I have seen other options listed, I'm not sure if there is an internal part that needs to be turned around or if you have to order a longer travel option.

Nick should be able to answer this better than I could.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

jk025 said:


> The 29er forks were on backorder when I called today. Speaking of that I need to call again and make sure I told them I needed the 29er fork


that kinda work out, i was planning to order the 29er fork within a few weeks


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

jk025 said:


> The 29er forks were on backorder when I called today. Speaking of that I need to call again and make sure I told them I needed the 29er fork


Did they say how long before they are available?


----------



## illmation (Mar 11, 2013)

So my LBS (where I bought my bike Giant Revel 1) is SERIOUSLY not trying to help me with the upgrade program. I guess Im going to call Suntour directly and go to another shop to get it put on. Is this the right thing to do?


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

illmation said:


> So my LBS (where I bought my bike Giant Revel 1) is SERIOUSLY not trying to help me with the upgrade program. I guess Im going to call Suntour directly and go to another shop to get it put on. Is this the right thing to do?


My opinion ... Your LBS should be treating you like a customer and doing whatever you want to pay them for.

Either call direct or go somewhere else.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

illmation said:


> So my LBS (where I bought my bike Giant Revel 1) is SERIOUSLY not trying to help me with the upgrade program. I guess Im going to call Suntour directly and go to another shop to get it put on. Is this the right thing to do?


wasnt aware that you can get this deal from your LBS, i thought this deal was directly for consumer only. however i think it a lot easier getting the forks directly from suntour and just bring the forks to your LBS to have them installed


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> wasnt aware that you can get this deal from your LBS, i thought this deal was directly for consumer only. however i think it a lot easier getting the forks directly from suntour and just bring the forks to your LBS to have them installed


+1

This is what I did

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> +1
> 
> This is what I did
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


And what i'm going to do when I upgrade. Krunk_Kracker how much did your LBS charge for install?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> And what i'm going to do when I upgrade. Krunk_Kracker how much did your LBS charge for install?


They did a lot of stuff at the same time, but if I had just done the fork install it would have been the standard 30-or-so dollars for the service.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

my bike has the XCT v23 , what would be the fork for me ?


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

Richard_ said:


> my bike has the XCT v23 , what would be the fork for me ?


i believe you have 3 options, the raidon, epicon and axon


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Richard_ said:


> my bike has the XCT v23 , what would be the fork for me ?


I believe it would have to be a Raidon, as you have 9mm drop outs and the Raidon is the only option for that.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

burbskate said:


> Did they say how long before they are available?


Sorry for the late response but they originally said 2-3 weeks but I called a couple days ago to make sure I gave them the right information and they said they got some in and will ship sometime this week


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered the Radion Air 29er ... Nick said they were in stock. Shipping tomorrow! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I'm confident I can install it, I've already pulled the fork off before, but not sure about cutting off ... anyone know how difficult it really is?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

You can score a pipe cutter for pretty cheap from a big box home improvement store which should do the trick. Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

burbskate said:


> I'm confident I can install it, I've already pulled the fork off before, but not sure about cutting off ... anyone know how difficult it really is?


you can use a hacksaw but it a lot easier with a pipe cutter. the cut has to be straight, if your not confident cutting it yourself, u can take the forks to your LBS, my shop only charge 8 bux for the cut


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Use the pipe cutter. It is way easier than a hack saw and does a better job. There are plenty of videos on how to do it.

The next thing is the star nut. Put a screw driver though it and tap it in with a hammer. Make sure it goes in straight. Measure your old star nut and tap the new one down the same distance, about 5mm - 10mm. Just do it a little at a time so you don't drive it in too deep.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't forget to get a puller for the lower bearing race.

Might as well pay your LBS to do it after buying all the tools TBH.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

The lower race taps right off with a screw driver. There is actually a detent in each side of the fork to allow you to gently tap the screw driver in and slowly work the race up.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

burbskate said:


> Just ordered the Radion Air 29er ... Nick said they were in stock. Shipping tomorrow! Woo Hoo!!


Awesome! I can't wait to get my fork. Especially because my bike needs a tune up and that's when I plan on having it installed


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

sent an e-mail to Nick , hopefully he can help me since i Bought mine through a 3rd party for cash and I have no receipt


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Just as a side note, my lbs charged me $40 for the install. They sandwiched me in and had it done in a couple hours because I was dying to ride so I tipped the guy an extra $15. Totally worth it.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

I heard back from Nick , no dice for me , I really wanted to keep a Suntour fork on my bike


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Richard_ said:


> I heard back from Nick , no dice for me , I really wanted to keep a Suntour fork on my bike


ebay ?


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Just as a side note, my lbs charged me $40 for the install. They sandwiched me in and had it done in a couple hours because I was dying to ride so I tipped the guy an extra $15. Totally worth it.


Just rang the lbs they said they'd do it for $25


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

illmation said:


> So my LBS (where I bought my bike Giant Revel 1) is SERIOUSLY not trying to help me with the upgrade program. I guess Im going to call Suntour directly and go to another shop to get it put on. Is this the right thing to do?


That's terrible. I called my LBS where I bought my bike from and he wasn't sure about this program so he called his Suntour rep and got the answer. It'll cost me $150 + $30 (labor). Just need to verify which fork I am getting.. I do not see a LO R Air 26" on Suntour's website. I see a LO R 26" coil..

Can anyone with a 26" confirm which fork you get? (Waiting on email reply from Nick while I post this).


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

eff said:


> Use the pipe cutter. It is way easier than a hack saw and does a better job. There are plenty of videos on how to do it.
> 
> The next thing is the star nut. Put a screw driver though it and tap it in with a hammer. Make sure it goes in straight. Measure your old star nut and tap the new one down the same distance, about 5mm - 10mm. Just do it a little at a time so you don't drive it in too deep.


thanks for the info - where should I measure from? Should I just measure my old fork?

Or is it a measurement from where the fork comes out of the top of the stem that I am concerned with?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

burbskate said:


> thanks for the info - where should I measure from? Should I just measure my old fork?
> 
> Or is it a measurement from where the fork comes out of the top of the stem that I am concerned with?


Here's a pretty thorough how to:


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks GelatiCruiser.

To answer your question, from the top of the fork tube to the star nut. Once you look at it you will see.

p.s. I like doing my own work and prefer buy tools vs. having someone else do it.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

ericgautier said:


> That's terrible. I called my LBS where I bought my bike from and he wasn't sure about this program so he called his Suntour rep and got the answer. It'll cost me $150 + $30 (labor). Just need to verify which fork I am getting.. I do not see a LO R Air 26" on Suntour's website. I see a LO R 26" coil..
> 
> Can anyone with a 26" confirm which fork you get? (Waiting on email reply from Nick while I post this).


Did you get your answer?

If you order an air shock you will get one. I ended up getting an RLD, which has a remote for the lock out. last i heard there was less than 40 left (of the limited ones that i was sent). keep in mind that was over a week ago.

This is what i was told.
_
"citiznkain,

Good looking bike and glad you like the fork. The 26" Raidon's that we have in stock are a custom model that we had made for aftermarket sales here in North America. They have a anodized black stanchion and come with an aluminum steerer. We only have 40 or so left so once they are gone that will be the last of them.

It is based on the same current platform of the MY2013 but would be considered MY2012."_


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

I've got a Giant Talon 1 29er with an SR XCT 29" fork on it.

If I contacted Nick regarding a possible upgrade, what would you guys recommend me upgrading to?

I use the bike to commute as well as some trail riding.

Thanks!


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of upgrading the stock Suntour XCM fork on my GT Avalanche 3.0 through their upgrade program. Not even sure where to go and in my opinion their site isn't designed too well nor does it have good product descriptions.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

79ford said:


> I've got a Giant Talon 1 29er with an SR XCT 29" fork on it.
> 
> If I contacted Nick regarding a possible upgrade, what would you guys recommend me upgrading to?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, there's only one option when upgrading with a 9 mm drop out (the quick release on the wheel is on a 9mm axle) and it's the Raidon AIR LO-R, its the only option, but it's a good one.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading the stock Suntour XCM fork on my GT Avalanche 3.0 through their upgrade program. Not even sure where to go and in my opinion their site isn't designed too well nor does it have good product descriptions.


You need to call their customer service number or PM or email Nick. they only have a few options for upgrade. yours looks like it will take will need the 26'' LO R iwth 9mm QR. the other options available require a 15mm through axle hub.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Here's a pretty thorough how to:


Duh - I always forget to look at Youtube for videos on how to do stuff! I'd rather do it myself too.

thank you for the link.


----------



## illmation (Mar 11, 2013)

ericgautier said:


> That's terrible. I called my LBS where I bought my bike from and he wasn't sure about this program so he called his Suntour rep and got the answer. It'll cost me $150 + $30 (labor). Just need to verify which fork I am getting.. I do not see a LO R Air 26" on Suntour's website. I see a LO R 26" coil..
> 
> Can anyone with a 26" confirm which fork you get? (Waiting on email reply from Nick while I post this).


Theres another bike shop locally that will be getting a new customer. I spoke with Nick today and Im getting the Raidon ordered this week.

I will say Nick has been nothing but helpful during the whole process. Ive gotten PMs, exchanged emails, etc and I feel good about doing business with him and getting a nicer Suntour fork on my bike.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I still have not seen the answer to my question. What is the process for this upgrade and who is eligible? If I buy a used bike with a Suntour fork would I be eligible? I'm assuming you have to send in your current fork for an exchange? TIA


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

flyinb501 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I still have not seen the answer to my question. What is the process for this upgrade and who is eligible? If I buy a used bike with a Suntour fork would I be eligible? I'm assuming you have to send in your current fork for an exchange? TIA


I had to show a reciept that I purchased the bike. So I don't think a used bike purchase would qualify.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

burbskate said:


> I had to show a reciept that I purchased the bike. So I don't think a used bike purchase would qualify.


It will not qualify.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

flyinb501 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I still have not seen the answer to my question. What is the process for this upgrade and who is eligible? If I buy a used bike with a Suntour fork would I be eligible? I'm assuming you have to send in your current fork for an exchange? TIA


try calling Suntour and provide a serial # from the fork you have currently. #worthashot


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

ericgautier said:


> try calling Suntour and provide a serial # from the fork you have currently. #worthashot


I haven't purchased a bike yet, but if this was an option for a used bike it would help sway me in that direction. Doesn't sound like it is though...


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

flyinb501 said:


> I haven't purchased a bike yet, but if this was an option for a used bike it would help sway me in that direction. Doesn't sound like it is though...


Try calling them. All they asked for from me was my name, where I lived, and a credit card number. It's definitely worth a shot because if they say no, than oh well but if you call up to order one and they don't say anything you can get a new fork. Mine is in the mail at the moment.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Nick, or anyone else who may know,

Since I've added the 15cc of 90w, and running at the lower psi, I've noticed a thick build up after every ride, and today it developed a slight squeak that eventually went away mid-ride.

Do I need to run a little less oil and a little more pressure?










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Krunk,

The fork oil you installed is in a seperate sealed cartridge so it will not have any effect to what you are seeing. We use grease to lubricate our slider sleeves and bushing glides so as it builds up and a little dirt and grime get past the wipers it will leave this residue. Just wipe it off after the ride and all we will be good.

When your service schedule arrives for a lower casting cleaning and relubing you will need to use a new grease or a small amount of oil to lubricate the lowers. For most folks grease is the better option as it last longer and needs less maintenance or changes than adding 10cc of 0W oil in the bottom of the lowers before the fixing hardware is tightened.

Both of these procedures can be found on our website under the video section. We will be offering our proprietary grease in the near future. 

N.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All,

The customer loyalty upgrade is directed to original owners only. That being said I have been contacted by some folks and have offered them a discount but not as aggresively as through the program.

N.


----------



## wink23 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm about to upgrade it..thanks for this guide


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> All,
> 
> The customer loyalty upgrade is directed to original owners only. That being said I have been contacted by some folks and have offered them a discount but not as aggresively as through the program.
> 
> N.


I have two bikes, a 26" Airborne and Diamondback 29er. Original owner for the 26er, however im the second owner for the 29er, which is the fork i wanted to upgrade. Is it possible to get a 29er fork


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to see so many taking advantage of this program.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hey Krunk,
> 
> The fork oil you installed is in a seperate sealed cartridge so it will not have any effect to what you are seeing. We use grease to lubricate our slider sleeves and bushing glides so as it builds up and a little dirt and grime get past the wipers it will leave this residue. Just wipe it off after the ride and all we will be good.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's all I needed to know.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Whats the price you guys are getting your forks installed for? The bike shop I got my bike from is saying $70 which seems a bit high for a fork install. I just got my forks and want them on pretty bad but I might just do it myself if $70 is the going price


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

jk025 said:


> Whats the price you guys are getting your forks installed for? The bike shop I got my bike from is saying $70 which seems a bit high for a fork install. I just got my forks and want them on pretty bad but I might just do it myself if $70 is the going price


There's plenty of videos on you tube on how to install a fork....do it yourself. It can be done with basic hand tools. You will have to buy a star nut my girlfriends Raidon did not come with one.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

DIY it wont take you too long to swap the fork out.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

All thru this thread folks say they are getting charged anywere from 30 to 55..I plan to doit myself and buy the tools needed instead of buying labor..but I enjoy this type of work...I wouldn't pay anymore than 40..


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Agreed with not paying more than 40. What is the best way to get the star nut out? Or are they readily available at bike shops? Also, a pipe cutter yeah? and that can be found at home depot or somewhere like that? I'm pretty well mechanically inclined so I'm just going to do it myself


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi folks,

For those installing on their own just remember to measure twice, cut once. 

Nick


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

jk025 said:


> Agreed with not paying more than 40. What is the best way to get the star nut out? Or are they readily available at bike shops? Also, a pipe cutter yeah? and that can be found at home depot or somewhere like that? I'm pretty well mechanically inclined so I'm just going to do it myself


You should be able to get a star nut from any bike shop and I picked up an inexpensive Rigid brand pipe cutter from Home Depot. As Nick said measure twice, cut once!!!!


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

jk025 said:


> Agreed with not paying more than 40. What is the best way to get the star nut out? Or are they readily available at bike shops? Also, a pipe cutter yeah? and that can be found at home depot or somewhere like that? I'm pretty well mechanically inclined so I'm just going to do it myself


why do you need to get the star nut out? you can drill out the star nut till it breaks


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

jk025 said:


> Agreed with not paying more than 40. What is the best way to get the star nut out? Or are they readily available at bike shops? Also, a pipe cutter yeah? and that can be found at home depot or somewhere like that? I'm pretty well mechanically inclined so I'm just going to do it myself


Use a new star nut in the new fork. They are only a couple of $.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok so new star nut. What's the going price for a pipe cutter that will work on the fork?


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

jk025 said:


> Ok so new star nut. What's the going price for a pipe cutter that will work on the fork?


Pick up a basic pipe cutter at home depot in The plumning dept.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure what they cost since I have one in my tool box.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

To add to the measure twice, cut once, I suggest leaving the steering tube at least an inch longer than your current fork and put spacers on top, so you can really adjust where you want it. Then ride it Around the block some at different heights and THEN come back and cut it again. For many of you, you are just going by factory length on your original fork. This is an opportunity to get a more custom fit.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

wmac said:


> To add to the measure twice, cut once, I suggest leaving the steering tube at least an inch longer than your current fork and put spacers on top, so you can really adjust where you want it. Then ride it Around the block some at different heights and THEN come back and cut it again. For many of you, you are just going by factory length on your original fork. This is an opportunity to get a more custom fit.


+1 on this. I have always ran with an longer than need steer tube with spacers on top in case at a later date I wanted to sell the fork. The longer steer tube is more appealing cause someone can cut to their needed size. Also like you said you can move your stem around find a better fit.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer a longer tube with flat bars.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

wmac said:


> I prefer a longer tube with flat bars.


I ran flat bars for years but I recently picked up the Easton Havoc Carbon which have a 20mm rise. I am really liking these bars.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

wmac said:


> To add to the measure twice, cut once, I suggest leaving the steering tube at least an inch longer than your current fork and put spacers on top, so you can really adjust where you want it. Then ride it Around the block some at different heights and THEN come back and cut it again. For many of you, you are just going by factory length on your original fork. This is an opportunity to get a more custom fit.


+1

nick


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok. That wasn't so bad. My fork is installed and it went pretty smooth. I think the star nut might be just a hair crooked. I tapped it on one side to fix it and now I can't tell if it's straight, crooked or I'm just crazy. So out of curiosity how does the red rebound adjustment knob work?


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

just installed mine today! A brief call to Nick to confirm the right size fork (someone put a 26" sticker on my 29" fork! Collector's Item!!!) ...

Went on easy - my first fork install. Didn't know I needed a new star-bolt thingy ... ran up to the LBS to get one. Picked up a pipe cutter. Measured my old fork and tried to get the same distance. My pipe cutter kept wanting to go all over the place. Got close to the length and it was OK. Almost forgot to transfer the crown bearing - it pried up pretty easy.

Really - it was simple. Scary to cut the tube, but really ... if you are even a LITTLE mechanically inclined - try it. Probably took all of a half hour of work.

The fork was on my list of upgrades for this year. Also added used Saint shifters. Used XT rear derail. Bontrager bolt on grips. SRAM PG990 cassette. Upgrading the crankset and BB next. Still all under $400 for upgrade.

Now if I can only find those 4 bb's that I lost from my Shimano pedals!


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

for those that have upgraded.. let's hear your experience with the fork so far?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged for future reference


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got my bike back in February so I'm not very experienced with other forks but it really is night and day with the new raidon fork I got. I installed it myself fairly easily and feel a lot more confident now that my front end isn't bouncing around like I have a pogo stick attached to the front. I rode once with the fork using the air pressure that was in it from the factory and then let a little out, probably a little too much and rode again. I still haven't bottomed out but I've gotten pretty darn close. Still waiting on my shock pump to show up. The fork has a very plush feel and seems to take the bumps well. As I said before, I don't have much experience with forks so I'm not sure what exactly to say about it. I definitely wouldn't trade the new fork for anything though and I'm thoroughly enjoying having better control


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Yesterday I received my new raidon fork (26). As soon as I got home I set myself to install it. Took off the "old" xcr fork and compared the weight with the raidon. I could not tell much of a difference weight wise, the raidon was maybe a tad lighter. I used a cheap luggage scale to weigh them and weight indicated was pretty much the same, but the scale has a large error margin. The install went through smoothly. After setting sag I could tell just by manually compressing the fork, that it felt much better than the xcr I had just taken off. The rebound adjuster seemed to work nicely and the fork seemed solid. I had a hard time waiting for next morning to try it out on the trail.
I have just arrived from my morning ride with my new raidon and all I can tell you is that I am very impressed. The fork feels soooo much better than the XCR. In fact, I feel it works just as well if not better than a recon gold that came on my El Mariachi, although I think the recon is lighter. Small bump compliance was great and the bigger hits were smoothly absorbed. I was able to use full travel and descended much quicker than with the old fork. I am very happy with the purchase of the raidon. Nick and the other people at suntour were very helpful and the whole ordeal went through without a hiccup. Very worthwhile upgrade.

THANKS!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sweeeet! Looks great on yer bike too!


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

ericgautier said:


> for those that have upgraded.. let's hear your experience with the fork so far?


I did the upgrade to the Raidon on my girlfriends bike. After I installed the fork I took it for a short spin and I was impressed with the fork. My girlfriend was also impressed it is a night and day difference between the Raidon and the XCR. The best under $200 upgrade you can do!!!


----------



## illmation (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the "custom" Raidon on the way but I REALLY like the way the newer Raidons look. I wonder if I can return the one if I dont like it when it gets here?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

^picky, picky


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

illmation said:


> I got the "custom" Raidon on the way but I REALLY like the way the newer Raidons look. I wonder if I can return the one if I dont like it when it gets here?


custom raidon? what differences from the original raidon


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

Well after reading this i contacted nick and hopefully in the next week or two i can upgrade mine really interested in this since I've been in the desert alot lately. Should make things a little better


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

ericgautier said:


> for those that have upgraded.. let's hear your experience with the fork so far?


I've been able to put a couple of rides on my bike now. I waited to post before I could give something more than a "looks good so far" review.

I received one of the customs as mentioned before with the R-LO. so far I found that it works really well for steep hill climbs because i compress and lock the fork right before the climb. so as I approach I'll push down on the fork and then lock it. It don't have to stop so it doesn't mess with momentum. It also changes my body position slightly so I don't feel like I'm going to start doing a wheelie mid climb. So far that has been the biggest bonus to having the remote lock-out.

Handling and cornering have greatly improved. the rides have been more comfortable and have felt more confident overall on loose and muddy trails.

It also dropped about a 1lb of overall weight from my bike.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> custom raidon? what differences from the original raidon


Nothing. it just has Black ano'd steerer and stanchion tubes.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just ordered it a couple minutes ago on the phone. Cant wait for my raidon  .


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> Just ordered it a couple minutes ago on the phone. Cant wait for my raidon  .


nice, is this for your skyhawk?


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

dizwikedcbr said:


> nice, is this for your skyhawk?


Yeah. The XCM was really bad and I think it was holding me back in certain spots, like very rocky areas.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I dropped my bike off at the bike shop and had them order the Raidon Air 26' fork through the loyalty program for me, but I sure hope I got the "custom" one, because I definitely like the all black color rather than the red, white, and black...just cause that red would clash big time with the orange on my Trek...when you guys ordered yours, were you given an option?


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

I just ordered mine today as well and the only option i was given was white or black


----------



## cahuff45 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just ordered my forks,
SF13-Raidon-Lo-R 29" air TS 255/0 White the black ones were out of stock but the white wones will still be nice looking upgrade to my red overdrive. 
Thanks Nick


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

I purchased a Hardrock Sport Disc 29er this February. After reading the favorable reviews from this thread I decided to go ahead and purchase the Raidon. It arrived this Wednesday and I promptly dropped it off at my LBS for installation. I picked the bike up yesterday afternoon but did not have a chance to ride it that day. 

I read th set up instructions last night and set the pressure in the front fork. I weigh 175 pounds and ended up setting the pressure around 95 psi which got the sag right in the middle of the reccomended range.

I had chance to go on a short ride today to test out the fork. The trail I rode is not difficult but does have some good downhills, rough sections, and makeshift steps since it is mostly a pedestrian trail.

The Raidon did a good job of absorbing all of the bumps. The combination of fork and large wheels made the steps feel like they were not there. The biggest difference that I noticed was on the rougher downhills. The front end stayed planted and I noticed that I stayed off of the brakes more and kept up more speed. 

One of the most telling experiences was on the last downhill I made today. I hit a 2-3 inch stick/log on the way down at a good speed. The fork absorbed most of the impact and the front end only made one small hop and stuck to the ground. The XCT that came on the bike would have bounced multiple times whilenI hung on for dear life.

If there is one con it is the lack of remote lock out option. When climbing hills I notice more bobbing than before. It would be nice to lock the fork out easier on these climbs.

I hope this helps anyone on the fence. So far the improved fork has really made me more confident in th bike. I understand why people say that a fork can completely change a bike.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Quick Question, Can I trade In A 29Er xcr Fork For One To Go On My 26?


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

dizwikedcbr said:


> nice, is this for your skyhawk?





sfb12 said:


> Yeah. The XCM was really bad and I think it was holding me back in certain spots, like very rocky areas.


My Skyhawk has been assembled for 30 minutes and the first thing I noticed was the pogo stick fork. It is probably my weight (195), but I may do this sooner than later too.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

bleedinblue said:


> My Skyhawk has been assembled for 30 minutes and the first thing I noticed was the pogo stick fork. It is probably my weight (195), but I may do this sooner than later too.


Not your weight. The fork is just a spring hence the pogo stick action.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

eff said:


> Not your weight. The fork is just a spring hence the pogo stick action.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yep... Now just imagine that fork trying to do technical trails. Just throws me all over.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

sfb12 said:


> Yep... Now just imagine that fork trying to do technical trails. Just throws me all over.


Believe me, I'm in New England so I know what you mean. I decided to go with a Manitou Minute and the improvement over technical terrain is incredible. I have cleared some rocky sections with confidence that I wouldn't touch with the XCMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Ahhhh....so the XCM is a spring, and the better forks are air? Guess that means the xcm can't even be adjusted except for rebound, huh?

The fiance has been pretty supportive with the purchases I've made ago far, but I think she's not going to need to hear the price if I upgrade this fork as soon as I'm tempted to!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the XCM doesn't have adjustable rebound (or any rebound dampening)...only adjustable preload and mechanical lockout.

EDIT: Corrected as I got confused with XCR

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

Other forks have coil springs but have rebound and compression dampening. The quality i f the dampening system is paramount. 

Yes, there are forks that use air as the the spring too. If you look at RockShox foe example, most of their models have a spring and air option. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaWiseNuthatch (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Nick,

Is it possible to buy a new cartridge aftermarket?

I love the performance of my Epicon, but would like to get compression adjustment and probably the new air cartridge (mine is a 2011 Epicon LOD with no air cartridge, but rather just a piston and a Schraeder valve top cap). Is it possible to order the new 2012 or 2013 RC cartridge from Russia?

Just, please, do not ask me to consult the dealer; our "dealer" (Velobox) don't care and wont even sell 15mm through-axle versions of the fork, which is one of the most important benefits of the Suntour forks.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

well got my fork in this afternoon but noticed that the brake mount was different between my old fork and new fork. Call suntour they told me i was shipped a IS brake mount and my old one was a post mount. I was going to do the install myself to save a little money but this made me stop from taking anything apart. Luckily I called my LBS that I have been getting stuff from and they told me to bring it in so they can see if they had everything i needed since the remote cable was bare no sheath. Got there showed them the new one and they put it up and checked the IS mount that they had. Said it would take a little bit but it should work and quoted me 37 bucks. Asked them to go ahead and put the mount on. I walked around the complex there in and grabbed something to eat when i got back they had already cut and installed the new fork...Found out the mount and install plus a new star nut was for 37 lol. Anyways picked it up but haven't had a chance to ride it since i had to get back to work just ran around the park lot over humps and dirt island they had. As someone else said the lock out will be nice for climbing since my XCT bounced when i used to pedal on pavement but on lock the raidon didn't. Hopefully I get to go for a quick run near the trails next to my work in the morning and i'll update from there. here a phone pic from when i picked it up.









Also like to thank the guys at suntour for the info since i'm kinda new to this stuff and the upgrade as well. Now i just need to get something to replace my rear shock.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^How long did it take for your fork to come in? I had my bike shop order the same fork for me through the loyalty program, and it's been 13 days and still no fork. I was told it shipped last Saturday though...


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Ask the shop if they got a tracking number. I just placed a phone order with Nick and he gave me an order number and let me know that I'll be receiving a tracking number to my email when it ships.

I'm super stoked to get the upgrade fork! Raidon LO 26"


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> Ask the shop if they got a tracking number. I just placed a phone order with Nick and he gave me an order number and let me know that I'll be receiving a tracking number to my email when it ships.
> 
> I'm super stoked to get the upgrade fork! Raidon LO 26"


Yeah, I just talked to my LBS, and he said he'll try to find the tracking number and then call me back...so we'll see. Did you get an ETA on your fork?


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

i ordered mine on friday and had it by wednesday.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

So got a chance to ride alittle bit and i am liking the fork. Right now it's set to 100 psi which is a little stiff for my liking but i haven't had a chance to do any adjustment due to work. I'll probably be doing adjustment tonight for my sunday ride since i'm downloading the manual now. What i have noticed is that it doesn't act as bouncy like the xct when i hit a rock or dip in the trail and the remote lock out was convenient on the trail as well. I did get a chance to redo the brake cable as the LBS rushed through my bike so i could have it for the morning. here are some additional picture (sorry if there blurry taken with my phone).

Remote switch on handle bars.








Side by Side with the old XCT








Brake cable attached to the mount and routed normally behind the fork








Also this picture is of the installed IS mount I had to buy to get the front brakes mounted








Just as a side note that I didn't put in the post before, when one rep was installing my fork i was talking to another rep at the LBS he showed me a few of the ones they had installed and explained that i got a 2010 model of the Raidon RL-D (my invoice showed RL-D not RL-R). 2011 and up are post mounted brake just in case anyone is curious and RL-R part numbers are 2012 or newer supposedly. Hope this helps anyone that has questions and looking to see what fork you got to get more information off of there site.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

oh look at nicks post on page 10 about the fork being 2010... i thought i remember reading something about that.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

nmetaz said:


> i ordered mine on friday and had it by wednesday.


Nick was able to get me the tracking number, and apparently it was sent to the wrong address but it was corrected and expected to be here tomorrow...hopefully I'll be riding by Saturday!


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

nmetaz said:


> oh look at nicks post on page 10 about the fork being 2010... i thought i remember reading something about that.


He did not say it was 2010 from what I could see. He said it was just a custom model they had built and only have a few left. I just got my fork in the mail today, The only thing I could see outdated about it was the IS disk mounts instead of direct mounts. Honestly it could be a 2010 or 2012 model, either way it's new, functional, and because you went through the upgrade program you saved money from what they retail for.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> He did not say it was 2010 from what I could see. He said it was just a custom model they had built and only have a few left. I just got my fork in the mail today, The only thing I could see outdated about it was the IS disk mounts instead of direct mounts. Honestly it could be a 2010 or 2012 model, either way it's new, functional, and because you went through the upgrade program you saved money from what they retail for.


Correct. I had originally raised this question because i assumed the same thing. These forks are a custom built set that were produced in a small quantity.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> He did not say it was 2010 from what I could see. He said it was just a custom model they had built and only have a few left. I just got my fork in the mail today, The only thing I could see outdated about it was the IS disk mounts instead of direct mounts. Honestly it could be a 2010 or 2012 model, either way it's new, functional, and because you went through the upgrade program you saved money from what they retail for.


I just thought it was a weird at first since i'm new to this stuff and thought i was going to have to send it back and wait for a post mount. i have no problem with it once the told me i could get a IS mount bracket and the LBS had one in stock. after setting the fork a little bit i'm really liking the new raidon. now if i can just get the rebound to that sweet spot of the trails i ride i'll be set. Then looking at getting an epicon rear shock thru nick since the front soaks up the bump but the rear just bounces since it has a generic coil shock.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

btw i'm 165lbs and had to set the fork to 75 to get proper sag. is that to low?


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

nm just talked to suntour guess i'm ok


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

nmetaz said:


> btw i'm 165lbs and had to set the fork to 75 to get proper sag. is that to low?


As long as the sag is correct, you're good to go


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

nmetaz said:


> btw i'm 165lbs and had to set the fork to 75 to get proper sag. is that to low?


I am 175 lbs and I had mine set at 88-90 psi. I went on several rides and to me I thought the fork could be a little softer. I double checked the sag and it was low. I reset the fork at 82-83 psi and got proper sag. It looks like we are in the same ballpark.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats cool you guys can compare settings...any 215lbs'ers out there..what
s yer PSI on a 29er fork?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Thats cool you guys can compare settings...any 215lbs'ers out there..what
> s yer PSI on a 29er fork?


I'm 210 and run 85psi, after I put 15cc of 80w oil in the air chamber. Makes for a plush ride.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elnelsi23 (Apr 8, 2013)

Noob question is the suntour xcm v3 found on my 2013 revel 1 a 1 1/8 ??


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

elnelsi23 said:


> Noob question is the suntour xcm v3 found on my 2013 revel 1 a 1 1/8 ??


Yes


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

This seems like a great program. I just got into the sport last spring and rode pretty frequently through the summer and fall. Live and ride in north west jersey so lots of roots and rocks. While I'm still new.. I have noticed that on technical stuff I have what I like to call "boat" steering. No doubt my riding can improve but have started to think the fork might be a bit limiting. 

I have a Specialized HR Sport Disc 29er and was looking to upgrade and found this thread. Assume it makes sense for me to just go with the Raidon at this point? I already had to upgrade my cranks and rear DR so far and really enjoying my time on the bike.

Edit: Meant to add I was originally looking at the Rock Shox Recon Silver but if I can sped half the price I'd love to go with the Raidon. I am assuming either will be a noticeable upgrade for me


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Rock48nj said:


> This seems like a great program. I just got into the sport last spring and rode pretty frequently through the summer and fall. Live and ride in north west jersey so lots of roots and rocks. While I'm still new.. I have noticed that on technical stuff I have what I like to call "boat" steering. No doubt my riding can improve but have started to think the fork might be a bit limiting.
> 
> I have a Specialized HR Sport Disc 29er and was looking to upgrade and found this thread. Assume it makes sense for me to just go with the Raidon at this point? I already had to upgrade my cranks and rear DR so far and really enjoying my time on the bike.
> 
> Edit: Meant to add I was originally looking at the Rock Shox Recon Silver but if I can sped half the price I'd love to go with the Raidon. I am assuming either will be a noticeable upgrade for me


I have a 2013 Sport Disc that I recently upgraded with a Raidon fork. My friend that I ride with has a Trek Cobia with a Recon Silver. From what I can gather they are extremely similar in weight, dimensions and travel. After riding both forks I cannot tell a huge difference between the two. I may like the Raidon slightly better. It may be that I have tinkered with my the Raidon Fork so that I like it better.

I live in VA and probably ride on similar terrain. It handles the mild roots that you can go over fast as well as the heavily eroded roots that end up causing a 1' plus drop.

If you do not mind me asking what happened to the crank and derailleur? You can PM me if you want so that we do not clog the thread up.


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks... going to check with my LBS and see if its easier for me to order the raidon or if they can do it since I was likely going to have them install. 

RD was a large stick that snapped the hanger and really bent the deraileur itself. Cranks.. the pedal thread on the right arm stripped... so not sure why it happened. Was also half way into about a 12 mile ride. Fun hike out.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

cranks sound like a warr issue, possibly.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my bike back today with the new Raidon! It's definitely way better than my old XCM v3. Gonna go hit the trails tomorrow afternoon. Thanks to Nick and Suntour for everything, great program!


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

nice congrats. btw when i was riding i notice that at 75 after a drop my shock wasn't really coming back up luckily had my shock pump set to 85psi and it runs great. for those wanting to compare at the 165 -170 range.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not normally one to be a fan boy, and I always try to be objective when using things. That said, I'm really glad a lot of people are going for this deal. 

I've had guys 20 years on a mountain bike, guys who are normally very cynical, get on my bike and really like the fork. 

I'm glad they are getting their fair shake at the market in the states. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Rock48nj said:


> Thanks... going to check with my LBS and see if its easier for me to order the raidon or if they can do it since I was likely going to have them install.
> 
> RD was a large stick that snapped the hanger and really bent the deraileur itself. Cranks.. the pedal thread on the right arm stripped... so not sure why it happened. Was also half way into about a 12 mile ride. Fun hike out.


If you put both pedals on right-tighty, you did it wrong.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> I'm not normally one to be a fan boy, and I always try to be objective when using things. That said, I'm really glad a lot of people are going for this deal.
> 
> I've had guys 20 years on a mountain bike, guys who are normally very cynical, get on my bike and really like the fork.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Thank you Nick for creating a bunch of Happy Noobs


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did the upgrade (Radion 29) a couple weeks ago. With 2 rides in on some heavy trails out at Markham, completely worth the upgrade.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

I checked with my LBS and they aren't participating nor would they be willing to offer up anything. Did try selling me a fork that was lesser to Raidon for $400 . I called up SR Suntour to get the low down on the program and it looks like I'll be getting in on this as well.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

chester2123 said:


> Did the upgrade (Radion 29) a couple weeks ago. With 2 rides in on some heavy trails out at Markham, completely worth the upgrade.


Where in markham do you ride?? I am also from that area


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

well markham park has about 7-8 miles of trails toward the back of the park


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

epic-gamer said:


> Where in markham do you ride?? I am also from that area


I think we're talking about two different Markhams. If ur profile info is right ur in Canada, I'm in Florida. If not refer to my post above this lol.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

chester2123 said:


> I think we're talking about two different Markhams. If ur profile info is right ur in Canada, I'm in Florida. If not refer to my post above this lol.


Ill be taking my bike out to markham with the new fork soon... Hopefully.

Pics of the upgrade to follow when I go to pick the bike up on Saturday


----------



## JayboFL29 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd really like to do this, but guys at my LBS seem to just wanna sell me a new fork. Anyone have any suggestions on the best fot fork for my ride? Bike currently has a SR Suntour XCM 100mm on it. Thanks


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

For a good buy for your money and less expensive than most , this raidon is the way to go. But the most raved about fork on the market is the RS Reba for more than double the cost new. All in all I think you should just go through with the program by ordering the fork yourself.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

There's also the RS Recon Gold for $238 if you want to up the cost a bit and shave off some weight.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone know how much the 26" Raidon RLD (custom one) weighs?


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

I just got the custom Raidon and it looks great! Way beefier than the XCT V4 and weighs substantially less, perhaps a pound if not more. Sorry I don't have any actual numbers, I'll see if I can't get on a scale and measure how much I weigh compared to how much the fork and I weigh. The scale I have access to is pretty inconsistant so it might not even be worth posting any numbers. I'm itching to cut the tub and shove in a star not and start to get things dialed in!


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> I just got the custom Raidon and it looks great! Way beefier than the XCT V4 and weighs substantially less, perhaps a pound if not more. Sorry I don't have any actual numbers, I'll see if I can't get on a scale and measure how much I weigh compared to how much the fork and I weigh. The scale I have access to is pretty inconsistant so it might not even be worth posting any numbers. I'm itching to cut the tub and shove in a star not and start to get things dialed in!


I believe after reading specs. The raidon weighs 700 or 800 grams less than my Xcm which is a v3. It's weighs around 2000 g depending on the steerer cut.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Using a crappy scale, I weighed it at 214.4 and 220.2 with the XCT. I then weighed in at 215.2 and like 218.4 witht the Raidon.

A word of advice, have post mount to international standard brake adaptors ready! I have to wait until Thursday to get everything bolted back up . Well, at least if you have a 26" XCT V4 and upgrade to a Raidon.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

did you try a LBS got mine from one here in town for about 5 or 6 bucks?


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

I did, unfortunately they did not have any on hand . I mean, I could go and find one online/a different shop, but these guys have been super cool to me, especially considering I didn't buy my bike through them. A few days wait is no biggie, especially considering I have a few other issues I need to work out with the bike in the meantime. 

Will be posting up a review once I get a ride or two on the new fork. Initial impression is sweet, and there is defintely a big difference between the Raidon and XCT. The Raidon is a lot beefier and weighs considerably less. I'm not going to count the sketchy weights I posted earlier, but it is absolutely noticeable when comparing the two side by side.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

cool just checking i know i got lucky when i did mine and they had one in stock. also just put a float on the rear so hoping to get out for a ride soon since the old coil shock that came with the bike broke.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a short video of the raidon in action on my rockhopper. I dont know if you can tell anything about the forks performance by looking at the video but here it is anyway. It felt pretty nice though!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

looks to be dialed good. seems like it bottomed out a couple times, which is good in my book. i was going to say to give more rebound cause it looked to be packing up on the dirt section, but on the pavement it was spot on.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

nmetaz said:


> cool just checking i know i got lucky when i did mine and they had one in stock. also just put a float on the rear so hoping to get out for a ride soon since the old coil shock that came with the bike broke.


Nice, should feel like a new bike when its all said and done! I figured I would let fellow upgraders know about a silly thing like a brake bracket holding up the process

abel - That vid is pretty rad! Coming from the car world I love suspension at work and that vid was sweet haha. I am a bike noob, but it looked liked the fork was sticking to the ground and soaking up the bumps pretty well

also, does anybody know if the Raidon in this upgrade can be changed to 120mm travel? Just poking around on the site and it looks like the black/black 26 Raidon RLD's have 100/120mm travel. Just curious!


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cannondale trail six, trying to decide to upgrade between the raidon and epicon. I know with the epicon I would have to upgrade my wheelset but I am curious of the travel of the Epicon. My current fork is 100mm of travel and I dont want to mess up the geometry of the bike.

Is the epicon capable of 100mm of travel?


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is the link to the website:
SR SUNTOUR Cycling

It looks to me like that 100mm is the standard travel. It is my understanding that most bikes will handle 20mm of change in the front fork without substantially altering the geometry.

I did the raidon upgrade. In hindsight I wish I had done the Epicon. I did not want to do the wheelset upgrade at the time because I thought it would be too expensive. A month and a half later I am now doing the wheelset and wish I had a 15mm thru axle like the Epicon.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chrisonabike said:


> Here is the link to the website:
> SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> It looks to me like that 100mm is the standard travel. It is my understanding that most bikes will handle 20mm of change in the front fork without substantially altering the geometry.
> ...


I was just going to get the epicons now then upgrade the front wheel when I can.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

Strife21 said:


> I was just going to get the epicons now then upgrade the front wheel when I can.


amazon has a epicon with 9mm qr

Amazon.com: 2012 13 SR Suntour EPICON X2 RLD MTB Fork 100mm Disc Remote Lockout Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

I am not sure if you posted you wheel size. That is for a 26" and not a 29" bike.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

dizwikedcbr said:


> amazon has a epicon with 9mm qr
> 
> Amazon.com: 2012 13 SR Suntour EPICON X2 RLD MTB Fork 100mm Disc Remote Lockout Black: Sports & Outdoors


hmm wonder why they are cheaper then the upgrade price on amazon, makes me kinda nervous.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chrisonabike said:


> I am not sure if you posted you wheel size. That is for a 26" and not a 29" bike.


I got 26inch wheels.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Strife21 said:


> I have a 2013 Cannondale trail six, trying to decide to upgrade between the raidon and epicon. I know with the epicon I would have to upgrade my wheelset but I am curious of the travel of the Epicon. My current fork is 100mm of travel and I dont want to mess up the geometry of the bike.
> 
> Is the epicon capable of 100mm of travel?


Hello,

The Epicon is available in 2 different platforms. First it can be ordered with a externally adjustable travel air cartridge. The travel is infinitely adjustable in a 40mm range. These forks are 150-110 or 140-100. This system is a little heavier by 120g over the fixed model but for those that need this option for there area it's really pretty cool.

We also have a fixed travel Epicon that has and internally adjustable travel option. These can be adjusted in 20mm increments our custom drilled for another setting. They come stock with drilled holes of 100-120-140.

Nick


----------



## benmara (May 10, 2006)

Ok so i just purchased a Kona Mahuna, some one the forum suggested i take advantage of this opportunity and upgrade the Suntour XCT LO 100mm fork. Since the OEM fork wont last in my current weight class. What fork do you suggest for a hefty 350lbs person?


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

Its' my understanding that you only have two upgrade options to choose from, the Raidon and the Epicon unless they are out of one and at that point offer something else to fill the spot? The Epicon however is only available in the 15mm version here in the States so that has been the deciding factor for a lot of people unless you already have a 15mm hub or you want to buy new wheels too? There is a Suntour rep who posted just above you, (SRvancouver1) and you should send him a private message so he can answer any questions you have.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

I spoke to Nick from Suntour and ordered an Epicon 29er on Tuesday and received it on Friday.

The fork arrived in the 120mm setting. I followed the video process on the website and it was very straight forward. In total, it WOULD have taken me about 15 minutes from start to finish...but...getting the pin out was an issue. It wasn't an issue from a Suntour perspective, but I had difficulty locating a pin driver to push the adjustment pin out. Ace Hardware didn't carry the correct size, Home Depot didn't carry the correct size, the first bike shop I went to didn't have any pin drivers...none (that particular bike shop has never been very high on my list but it was close at the time and I figured it should be a simple thing), the second bike shop had closed just 4 minutes earlier...the third bike shop had the right pin driver (3/32) and it took about 30 seconds to move. After that, it was an easy process to finish it up. Had I not had to go around the world for a pin driver, the whole process would have taken about 15 minutes. All that to say that I am EXTREMELY impressed by the ease of taking the fork apart and how it has been compartmentalized. I have been working on forks for years and am used to the open bath system..it's messy, time consuming, and sometimes an extreme pain in the ass to get it all done correctly. Kudos to Suntour for this cartridge design.



I liked the QLoc and if I had a 15mm straight through hub, it would be a perfect system. Unfortunately, I have convertible hubs and hence have to find a way to remove the axle for future removals. I look forward to the redesigned qloc axle Nick mentioned will be released in the coming months and I'll be sure to get one when they are available.



A small note, I also like the allen bolt securing the cable routing. It's not so tiny as to be wimpy, flexy or easily strippable. Again...kudos.



The lock out works great, although I do wish the lever was made of aluminum instead of plastic, but it seems hearty enough to take abuse. I was also surprised that it only took 1/4 turn, as well as how easily it turned. I wondered if it would move on it's own it was so easy to turn, but I doubt it and I'm sure that's just an unfounded concern based on previous forks adjustments experience.



The rebound also works top notch. You can feel the adjustment through the 3 revolutions of the knob. I thought there would be more (again, from experience with previous forks), but I am actually very pleased that there wasn't 18 full turns. Fine tuning is one thing..minutia is another. 3 revolutions is plenty to get the rebound set with the adjustability the fork has. Kudos...again.



On the trail, I was blown away. The fork was incredibly plush over small bumps AND gave a great feel over large hits too (sag is set at 82% of travel...about 85 psi I think). I have it set on the 100mm travel option and it feels like it has a lot more. It felt so smooth. I wasn't expecting that at all. I recently purchased an X-Fusion Slide and that fork has taken quite a while to break in, as have some of my other forks. The Epicon felt ready to go from the first pedal stroke. I can't say enough how impressive the fork handled. 



The fork weighed in at 3.96lbs with the steerer tube cut to 7.5 inches. That's an incredible weight for what is, in essence, a 120mm 29er fork.



The finish of the fork was also very nice, which to be honest, isn't a big deal to me personally...I want a fork to work, I'm not going to look at it while I ride...and to be sure, the Epicon works...and works very very well.

Anyway, thanks to Suntour and big thanks to Nick for offering this to the public. He is on top of this upgrade program in every way and Suntour is lucky to have such an ambdassdor working hard for them.


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

damn kinda wish i shelled out the extra for the epicon just to have the adjustment capability.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

nmetaz said:


> damn kinda wish i shelled out the extra for the epicon just to have the adjustment capability.


You can still adjust the Raidon, it's just a bit more involved. I'll see if I can track down mine and Nicks posts about it.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

I actually took my Raidon to my LBS for them to extend it to 120mm. I generally try to do things myself, but I figure there is a lot that can go wrong when you put a hammer in my hands to start taking things apart lol. Fgured I'd better leave this one to the pros, although after reading will-lee wonka's (love that username lol), I'm a little bummed since it sounds fairly straight forward. Oh well, I decided to err on the side of caution!

By the way Krunk, I recalled you and Nick talking adding heavyweight oil (80w) to the air chamber for larger riders. I am also in the 210-215 range and am planning on taking this step, I found 80w-90 gear oil; is that what you used?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> I actually took my Raidon to my LBS for them to extend it to 120mm. I generally try to do things myself, but I figure there is a lot that can go wrong when you put a hammer in my hands to start taking things apart lol. Fgured I'd better leave this one to the pros, although after reading will-lee wonka's (love that username lol), I'm a little bummed since it sounds fairly straight forward. Oh well, I decided to err on the side of caution!
> 
> By the way Krunk, I recalled you and Nick talking adding heavyweight oil (80w) to the air chamber for larger riders. I am also in the 210-215 range and am planning on taking this step, I found 80w-90 gear oil; is that what you used?


That is what I used.

Take off the cap, I think it's a 22mm and put 15cc (3 teaspoons is how I measured it) in there. Should get you around 80-85psi.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Krunk! I figured that would be the stuff, but it couldn't hurt to ask.

Coincidentally, the guy at Advance Auto was also an avid biker and was surprised when I was talking about adding gear oil to the fork lol. Had to explain it was for the air chamber, not lubrication.


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

Per Nick I can upgrade my Giant Talon from a Suntour XCT fork to a Suntour Raidon LO R 29.

My question is, will the new Raidon LO R 29 fork be a huge upgrade for the price ($175). How much better does it perform over the XCT? Does it weight much less than the XCT?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

79ford said:


> Per Nick I can upgrade my Giant Talon from a Suntour XCT fork to a Suntour Raidon LO R 29.
> 
> My question is, will the new Raidon LO R 29 fork be a huge upgrade for the price ($175). How much better does it perform over the XCT? Does it weight much less than the XCT?


There's not even a comparison, seriously. The Raidon is worlds better than the XCT. I have no idea what it weighs.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

The performance between the two isn't comparable, and what I've seen from specs on weight I believe the raidon weighs between 2100-2300 grams but I'm not sure my old Xcm weighed 2700 grams and didn't perform well


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Voodoo Hoodoo Review - BikeRadar
SR Suntour Radion RLD Fork Review - BikeRadar

It was these two reviews that really convinced me that it was a legitimate fork. For the price you can't go wrong. There are forks that are lighter but you may end up paying 2-3x more. I have stated earlier that my friend that I ride with has a Trek Cobia that came with a Recon Silver. I would say that the ride of the Raidon is at least as good if not better than the Recon.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Chrisonabike said:


> Voodoo Hoodoo Review - BikeRadar
> SR Suntour Radion RLD Fork Review - BikeRadar
> 
> It was these two reviews that really convinced me that it was a legitimate fork. For the price you can't go wrong. There are forks that are lighter but you may end up paying 2-3x more. I have stated earlier that my friend that I ride with has a Trek Cobia that came with a Recon Silver. I would say that the ride of the Raidon is at least as good if not better than the Recon.


I wanted to take advantage of the upgrade program, but for an additional $80 (with shipping) the 2+lb weight loss of going to the Recon Gold was too alluring. I would like to test one out though. Reviews seem great.


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

It is my understanding that most most of the XCT and etc. style forks that we are all trying to get rid of weight in at around 2650g. I think that gold weighs in at around 1800g so you should loose a good 2 pounds. Considering that the Radion is all steel construction it is not too heavy. I think the 29er come in at 2100+g so most people should get a 1 lbs+ weight loss.
The steel upper tubes vs. the aluminum on the gold should be a little stiffer. I paired the Raidon with a DT Swiss hub with a 9mm thru bolt that help stiffen up the front end a bunch.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Chrisonabike said:


> It is my understanding that most most of the XCT and etc. style forks that we are all trying to get rid of weight in at around 2650g. I think that gold weighs in at around 1800g so you should loose a good 2 pounds. Considering that the Radion is all steel construction it is not too heavy. I think the 29er come in at 2100+g so most people should get a 1 lbs+ weight loss.
> The steel upper tubes vs. the aluminum on the gold should be a little stiffer. I paired the Raidon with a DT Swiss hub with a 9mm thru bolt that help stiffen up the front end a bunch.


My gold was 1728 before I cut the steerer tube, so I figure around 1700g once the tube was cut. I can't remember what my XCT was, I'll weigh it again today and post it up. Definitely worth the upgrade ($/g) , especially on a 33lb bike.


----------



## dizwikedcbr (Aug 9, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> My gold was 1728 before I cut the steerer tube, so I figure around 1700g once the tube was cut. I can't remember what my XCT was, I'll weigh it again today and post it up. Definitely worth the upgrade ($/g) , especially on a 33lb bike.


+1 on the recon gold, the only reason i went with the gold because my bike was used and i didnt qualify for the upgrade program


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Placed the order for my Raidon today! My kona is sporting the xcr pogo that says right on it "for light cross country use". 
Can't wait to get it installed and try it out. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

So where is everyone placing their order? I emailed Nick with Suntour but received an out of office reply that he's out from 5/2 to 5/13.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

If you look at his auto response email there's a phone number at the bottom. Call and tell them you want to talk about the fork upgrade program.
That's what I did, and it's supposed to ship Monday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

hey_poolboy said:


> If you look at his auto response email there's a phone number at the bottom. Call and tell them you want to talk about the fork upgrade program.
> That's what I did, and it's supposed to ship Monday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'll try that out then. It looked like it was his direct line.


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

dizwikedcbr said:


> amazon has a epicon with 9mm qr
> 
> Amazon.com: 2012 13 SR Suntour EPICON X2 RLD MTB Fork 100mm Disc Remote Lockout Black: Sports & Outdoors


Just FYI, 
I went with the Epicon 26" 9mm from Amazon and imo it is badass. Was going to do the Raidon but couldn't resist rolling the dice for the extra weight savings of the Epicon.

It came straight from Tawian, probably fell off the back of a truck or something.

I had to contact the seller because the one I ordered, the pic was black, but after I ordered I noticed the description said white. He emailed me back in like 5 minutes saying he would send the black no problem. It took about 10 days including weekends. The same seller has them on Ebay as well.

Not to take away from the excellent program thier offering here, just more info on another potential option. I doubt I'll have the support system if I have problems with it, so that's something to consider.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> My gold was 1728 before I cut the steerer tube, so I figure around 1700g once the tube was cut. I can't remember what my XCT was, I'll weigh it again today and post it up. Definitely worth the upgrade ($/g) , especially on a 33lb bike.


Weighed my suntour XCT v3 100mm from my Talon 2 last night and it was 2650g. Fyi.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I pm'ed Nick but was just curious if anyone on here knew before i hear back from him.....

I have a Trek Marlin with the G2 Geometry. Will any of the Radion's be ok on this bike or will it totally alter the Geometry?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

What's your suspension length now? 80? I don't think 20mm would make a tremendous difference. 

I called a week ago and they still haven't charged my card. I was hoping to have it to get it put on this weekend since it's too muddy to ride.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

its 100 I was wondering if there is any difference with any of the angles


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your asking if the geometry would change if you put the exact same length of travel in there? If that is the case then no not at all


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't know if the forks have any degree to them or if they are all straight. I believe my fork has a label on that says G2 Geometry so I'm not sure if there is something specific to the fork or not (outside of the travel)


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a different offset to Treks fork. A little more 51 versus 46 or so to speed up steering response. But most riders don't notice much if any difference. You will notice more from the fork action.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. That makes sense to me because I vaguely remember the salesman telling me the G2 helped the bike with steering to counteract the bigger wheels. So basically I wasn't sure if it would affect it or maybe even preventing me from upgrading the fork to anything that is not designed for that bike.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

That's determined more by the head angle on your frame.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Can someone clarify axle size for me please:

Raidon = 9mm
Epicon = 15mm

Is that correct?


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

wmac said:


> Can someone clarify axle size for me please:
> 
> Raidon = 9mm and 15mm
> Epicon = 15mm
> ...


Raidon is only 9mm. Otherwise that it correct


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Corrected.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find out if my 2012 Marlin has a 9mm or 15mm axle.  I can't find it on trek's site. I assume its 9mm because that seems to be the lower end but that's a blind guess really.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

If it's the same size as the rear, it's 9mm.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> Raidon is only 9mm. Otherwise that it correct





wmac said:


> Corrected.


Raidon comes in both, per the SRSuntour website.

SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here I believe he's offering them in only 9mm but yes they are produced in both


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sfb12 said:


> Raidon is only 9mm. Otherwise that it correct





wmac said:


> Corrected.





sfb12 said:


> Here I believe he's offering them in only 9mm but yes they are produced in both


Ahh, yeah. Only the 9mm is available in the program I believe.


----------



## mcjama76 (May 1, 2012)

burbskate said:


> just installed mine today! A brief call to Nick to confirm the right size fork (someone put a 26" sticker on my 29" fork! Collector's Item!!!) ...
> 
> Went on easy - my first fork install. Didn't know I needed a new star-bolt thingy ... ran up to the LBS to get one. Picked up a pipe cutter. Measured my old fork and tried to get the same distance. My pipe cutter kept wanting to go all over the place. Got close to the length and it was OK. Almost forgot to transfer the crown bearing - it pried up pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Is that the 2012 Scott Aspect Tour? Same bike I own and am thinking about upgrading the fork as well.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Firstly, I want to personally thank everyone that has been involved in this discussion along with those that have taken advantage of the program. We are in the process of revising the program but before we settle on all of the specifics I would like to pose a few questions to the forum members here. 

What would you like to see available from the program? Does upgrading need to be easier in terms of purchasing the fork? Is there a particular model or style of fork that we were not offering that should be available? I realize the first thing on most minds will be the availability of a Epicon with a 9mm option. We will not be able to offer this as SR Suntour is no longer offering this configuration for MY2014 and MY2014 are the forks currently in production. 

Anyway. Thanks again for making this a success and we look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards,

Nick Hannah-Moore
Service and Warranty


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Nick,

Personally, I thought the order process was crazy easy. I got my receipt and serial #, contacted you and you had the deal done in 2 days from start to finish. I've had harder times checking out at Wal Mart. ;-)

I'll also add that you have been extremely helpful in answering ALL of my questions, from informational to technical.

I couldn't be more pleased with the transaction or the fork (Epicon 29er).

Thanks for all you do and know that you have helped introduce me to the merits of Suntour forks.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I want to personally thank everyone that has been involved in this discussion along with those that have taken advantage of the program. We are in the process of revising the program but before we settle on all of the specifics I would like to pose a few questions to the forum members here.
> 
> ...


Mine was super easy when I ordered. I've been completely satisfied since.

One question I do have, do you plan to manufacture any 650b forks?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Krunk,

We have several to choose from currently and more on the way. We will be making 27.5 forks for OEM right down to our XCT model believe it or not.

Currently we have available the Axon Werx, Epicon and soon the Auron. The Epicon will be the go to fork I think for most as it has the best value/performance option of the 3.

The Auron will be a dedicated 27.5 fork only and aimed at the Enduro segment of the market. Time will tell if this becomes our go to fork as it has some really great features and it is being ridden by Pro's currently on World Enduro Cup. Cedric Garcia being one indivdual : )


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Update on the Epicon 29er:

I've been able to put some real miles on this fork now (100+ of hard arizona chunky rock miles) and I have to say I am very impressed.

Although the fork only has air adjustment for the main spring (no high speed or low speed specific compression adjustments), it handles the tiny bumps and big bumps equally with ease. It's almost freakish how the fork can handle both extremes so well. Typically, even with my fox foks, without the low/high speed compression, you give on one side or the other. Either the fork is sensitive over tiny bumps but blows out on big hits, or it absorbs big hits well, but feels locked out with every little bump chattering your teeth out. This fork does an incredible job of taking both in stride.

The weight of the fork is less than 4lbs...amazing.

The stiffness of the fork is eye opening. I don't know if it's the 15mm TA or just the fork stanchions/crown...or maybe a mixture of it all, but it's stiff laterally. I didn't even know what I was missing until I was able to feel the difference myself. And that stiffness combined with the plushness of travel, makes the fork track incredibly well and accurate.

The rebound is very nice and controls the fork nicely with a wide range of adjustment.

Personally, I like the fact that the lockout isn't remote. I don't want something else cluttering up my handlebar...and it's very easy to simply reach down and turn the knob a 1/4 turn.

My complaints on the fork....
1. the thru axle design. While I will totally admit that the spring loaded thru axle design is genius and works incredible...it's also a flaw seeing if you have convertible hubs (which I do). However, I was informed that there is a redesign in the works with new axles to be coming out soon. I look forward to this new design to take away any misgivings I have due to difficulty removing the axle with convertible hubs.
2. the lock out lever. The lock out lever is very smooth and easy to move...to a fault. I have found it very easy to simply brush up against it and flip the switch to lockout with noticing it. IMO, there should be more resistance in the turn to prevent accidental lockouts. This has happened to me on maybe a half dozen instances now, and although irritating, I can still admit that it's a bit of user error, but that's something I think could be minimized with a stronger resisting lever.

Anyway, I hold the Epicon 29er in very high regard. In terms of performance, it blows away my X-Fusion Slide and is even better than my Manitou Tower Pro. If you have a chance to get the Epicon, go fo it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I put in an order yesterday. Now awaiting for when I can get my GT Avalanche back on the trails. Pretty easy process to get the upgrade.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still awaiting the arrival of my fork. It's on b.o. 
However, I have no complaints about the process. They made it very easy. 
I anxiously await the arrival of my raidon so I can get it on and try it out!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this cool post,it is useful for me.


----------



## tekoa53 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm confused. Has the current upgrade program terminated? I have a 2 year old specialized hard rock blue 29er with the basic sun tour fork? Obviously upgrading would be a major improvement--john in bend oregon


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I want to personally thank everyone that has been involved in this discussion along with those that have taken advantage of the program. We are in the process of revising the program but before we settle on all of the specifics I would like to pose a few questions to the forum members here.
> 
> ...


I wonder what "revisions" this will include. I'm interested but I'm not 100% sure how much of an upgrade the Raidion air will be over my stock xcm and if its worth the 200 bucks or if I should save the money and go for a better shock.

I'm finding these prices to be similar to prices on ebay but obviously if the price is the same I would deal with Suntour over Ebay anyday.


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Hi, im in the same boat just baught a new 13 hardrock sport disk 29er with a suntour xcr fork (I think) how much of an upgrade will the raidon be or if I could even go for the Epicon will they fit ?
mostly just for XC.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

If your Hardrock only has a 9mm qr up front then you would need a new hubset to get anything other then the Raidon.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi.

The Raidon should not be underestimated just because of it's cost. I think if you read the general reviews of the folks that have posted here you will see that the Raidon is a very worthy upgrade over our base models and is a high performance fork. It certainly isn't the lightest fork we make but it sure has a ton of great features at the retail price point not to mention the discounted pricing through the upgrade program.

Nick


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Love my Raidon.

Cost was $175, has lockout and rebound adjust. It's a very good fork.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The Raidon should not be underestimated just because of it's cost. I think if you read the general reviews of the folks that have posted here you will see that the Raidon is a very worthy upgrade over our base models and is a high performance fork. It certainly isn't the lightest fork we make but it sure has a ton of great features at the retail price point not to mention the discounted pricing through the upgrade program.
> 
> Nick


Yep! Great fork! It was like day and night switching from the XCM v3 to the Raidon Air!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

That's what I want to hear. Anyone else out there go to the Raidon Air?


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree. Upgrading the fork was night and day and the raidon has made riding so much more fun out on the trails. It offers a much more stable feeling ride


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me long ago. Very good manufacturing. Just be warned you may have to lube wiper seals every 5 or so rides. Great fork much better than The Xcm


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

sfb12 said:


> Me long ago. Very good manufacturing. Just be warned you may have to lube wiper seals every 5 or so rides. Great fork much better than The Xcm


I also have a raidon fork, its a night and day difference compared the XCR. The xcr is a much better fork than the xcm btw. A per lubing the wiper seals, I changed the grease based lube of the lowers to oil like the rock shox forks, and now the raidon is as smooth as you could ever want a fork to be. No stiction whatsoever. I also added oil soaked foam ring just below the dust wipers.

Cheers


----------



## Doug_E_Fresh (May 24, 2013)

I really wanna do this upgrade, but can't seem to get through to anyone at Suntour. I've emailed, called, and left messages. Any suggestions?


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

Doug_E_Fresh said:


> I really wanna do this upgrade, but can't seem to get through to anyone at Suntour. I've emailed, called, and left messages. Any suggestions?


send a PM to Nick


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

It took a little while but Nick got back to me after a few days. I'm still on the fence. I have a Trek Marlin with G2 geometry so going through this program would alter that set up.....but buying a G2 fork would be significantly more expensive


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking for "starting" front fork air pressure for a 165-170 lb rider? Anyone recommendations?


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

I am running 72-73 psi at 175 pounds. I set it sup to get a full 20 mm of sag when sitting still. That may be a good starting point.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

ericgautier said:


> Looking for "starting" front fork air pressure for a 165-170 lb rider? Anyone recommendations?


Whatever your proper sag ends up being.

Wrap a zip tie loosely (tight enough to stay where it ends up though) around one of the stanchions, and then start airing up the fork. You want around 1" of sag on a 100mm fork with you just sitting on it. Sit on it gently, and hold yourself up, and get up trying not to jar the suspension and measure it.


----------



## Melacanth (May 23, 2013)

Forks currently available through this program include the following SR Suntour models
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 26” $150.00 
•	Raidon LO R Air Disc Blk 29” $175.00
•	Epicon TAD 15Qlc 150-110 Disc Blk/White 26” $250.00
•	Epicon LO R 15Qlc White 29” $275.00
•	Axon RL 15Qlc Blk/White 26” $300.0

Hola fellow riders, 3 questions any answer would be great and much appreciated!

1-I've read Nick's post stating changes are coming (like winter, GOT reference) anyone have any updates regarding changes to these forks being offered?

2-yeah about this mythical axel size, where the hell is this at? read the manual and went to the cannondale website and can't find it? (I have a 2013 trail 6 29er, her name is Minerva)

3-Seems like the Epicon in the popular choice, I do mostly single trail, tech routes, lots of mini hills and lots of roots (hate them so much) I've started riding 3 times a week, is this a good choice for me as well to upgrade the epic XCT that same stock?

Thanks all, I know we noobsters appreciate all your feed back.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cannondale trail 6 is what I have your only option without upgrading ur wheel and hub to 15mm Axle is the raidon. This upgrade would cost a hundred some bucks. You currently have 9mm QR axle.


----------



## Melacanth (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Strife,

Is there any benefit to me upgrading to 15mm axel? If not then Raidon it is! Once my XCT dies on me.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes I think it makes the front end stiffer. I dont know how much benefit you and I would see on our Trail 6's having the 15mm axle tho since we only have a 1 1/8in head set. SL model trail's have a 1.5 inch and I think the 15mm axle might make more of a difference with them.

How crazy are the trails your riding?


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

From this thread tho it seems everyone is really liking their Raidon's. Seems to be a worthy upgrade especially if your not doing super hardcore stuff.


----------



## Melacanth (May 23, 2013)

Ah, hmm doesn't seem worth it then.

Not too crazy compared to some of the trails I've see posted here, But pretty cool.

Highway to Hell Trail - Virginia Key MTB Trails - YouTube Last one I did, that kicked my butt...


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have one of these forks on back order? Have you heard any news? I can't keep bugging Nick or he'll likely cancel my order, haha.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

sternomac said:


> Anyone have one of these forks on back order? Have you heard any news? I can't keep bugging Nick or he'll likely cancel my order, haha.


No Fork For You!!!! Ha.

All, thanks for being patient. We just received paperwork from customs in Seattle. We expect the forks here on Friday or Monday. Back orders will begin shipping middle of the week.

Nick


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I have been VERY happy with my Radion Air 29er. Very much an upgrade from the XCM I had. My only complaint is that the rebound adjuster came out. But Nick shipped me out a new one. I also seem to have lost the lock out dial on a recent race.

I've found I like the fast rebound over slow.

Now I need to get a shock pump so I can play with the air pressure a little more. I let a little air out recently and liked the more plush feel. But not sure what I'm at.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Burbskate,

We have the lock out levers available if you need a new one. Give us a call to place the order.


----------



## cahuff45 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nick,
I have the Raidon lo air 29. I want to change the travel length from the stock 100mm to 120mm. From the Workshop manual that I downloaded from Suntour it shows removing both spacers to get up to 140mm of travel. Can this be done with this fork? After I disassembled my fork I saw there are two spacers in mine so if I remove both I can get 140mm out of this fork? Or was this only for the older forks since the manual is for the 08/09 forks not the current model?


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

burbskate said:


> I also seem to have lost the lock out dial on a recent race.
> 
> .


I think there is somewhat of a design flaw with the lockout tab. If its not open all the way and you bottom out your fork, the bridge will hit the little tab on the lock out dial and pop it off. It happened to me once but luckily I saw it fall and pressed it back in. I was thinking of filing off a piece of the plastic tab so it wont hit, but instead im just making sure its all the way open all the time (except when I lock it out completely). I has not popped off again.

Cheers.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Raidon's are 80-100-120 travel and each spacer will represent that travel. The Raidon is only designed to have a maximum travel of 120. 

3=80
2=100
1-120


----------



## cahuff45 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, so I need to leave the one spacer in. Thanks


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Is there a way to replace the rebound adjustment knob on a Raidon? I bought my fork in March and it fell off after a few rides. It would be nice to be able to change the fork to help match the terrain.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

SRvancouver13 said:


> No Fork For You!!!! Ha.
> 
> All, thanks for being patient. We just received paperwork from customs in Seattle. We expect the forks here on Friday or Monday. Back orders will begin shipping middle of the week.
> 
> Nick


Thanks for the reply Nick. Looking forward to thrashing some trails with a real fork.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Chrisonabike, we have the part you are looking for. Give us a call to order one up. 

Nick-360-737-6450


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Nick,

i am about to buy a Durolux sf12 with a 20mm QLOCK. I am Looping at the 2013 Model.
I've heard that the QLOCK axle doesn't work well with certain hubs, because of the collar jamming up when removing the wheel.

I think I also heard something about a new axle to remedy this. 
Is that the case for the 2013 model already or do I have to pay attention which hub to buy?


Greetings and thanks
Franz


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just ordered a Gravity 29FS for my wife who is 5'2" and 115 lbs. Will the suntour fork be ok for her? I have the Gravity 29 with stiff forks coming for me btw.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> I just ordered a Gravity 29FS for my wife who is 5'2" and 115 lbs. Will the suntour fork be ok for her? I have the Gravity 29 with stiff forks coming for me btw.


I have the FS. It will work with the Raidon. Just make sure you specify that you want the 9mm axle version. Anything else and you'd have to get new hubs.

Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

BTW it may be useful to include a link of the bike so people who don't know what it is can help you. Or just email Nick. His email is in this thread.

Still hoping mine ships this week. Hopefully it do.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think I can specify an axle size, but I could be wrong. Here's the link:
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> I don't think I can specify an axle size, but I could be wrong. Here's the link:
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes


You don't specify the axle size on the bike. You have to buy the fork that works for your bike, which is to say, 9mm unless you change your hub.  So you cannot buy the Epicon that has a 15mm QR unless you want to also buy new hubs.

Nick said they were making changes to what forks were available so he may offer more insight as to which forks will be offered with 9mm options moving forward.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

The fork comes with the bike already, sooooooo...


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> The fork comes with the bike already, sooooooo...


Dude...you're asking about buying a new fork are you not?

I'm talking to you about the fork you want to buy...not the one you already have.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

This deal must be dead. The info I just received now says the 26 inch Raidon LO R Air is $190. I haven't looked but I have to believe that is close to retail price and makes this no longer a deal. At $150 it was a great deal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

sternomac said:


> Dude...you're asking about buying a new fork are you not?
> 
> I'm talking to you about the fork you want to buy...not the one you already have.


No I was just asking if the suntour fork that is coming with the bike would be ok for my wife.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> No I was just asking if the suntour fork that is coming with the bike would be ok for my wife.


A) probably not the right thread.

B) well that all depends what type of riding, the skill level, and what she wants out of a fork.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

The XCT that comes on that bike isn't very good for offroad riding at all, granted it will be a little stiffer for her as she doesn't weigh much. Something with rebound dampening and better construction will perform better.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would it be better than a stiff fork, or better to lock the fork? 

The order is taking so long to ship, that my black g29 is all of a sudden "out of stock". I'm frustrated with bikes direct, and they take forever to reply to emails. The process is soooo slow because of that. I was set on a black frame, but maybe I could go with the G29FS in Navy with the suntour fork...that is if they don't sell out before they finally reply again.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

The XCT that comes on that bike isn't very good for offroad riding at all, granted it will be a little stiffer for her as she doesn't weigh much. Something with rebound dampening and better construction will perform better.


----------



## jsc3582 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just bought a new fork, a Epicon X1. It is 1.5 to 1-1/8 taper so had to also get a new lower for my headset. I have a Zero Stack head tube so had to get a conversion bottom to make it work. I used a Cane Creek 40 EC44/40 Conversion Bottom. This is Ok though because i really wanted the 1.5 tube for the extra stiffness. I am sure this fork is going to be a vast improvement over my Suntour mg90 fork i have now. I got it for cheap to use until I was able to upgrade to something better. So now just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

I am interested in upgrade for my Rockhopper. I PM'd SRvancouver and haven't heard anything. Is the deal dead?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

cdeno0001 said:


> I am interested in upgrade for my Rockhopper. I PM'd SRvancouver and haven't heard anything. Is the deal dead?


Have you read any of this thread? :skep:

At 486 is a phone number. Somewhere Nick gives an email address and asks for people to use that instead of PM for prompt replies.


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks. I have seen the phone number somewhere, but not the email. To answer your question yes i have read some of it, but all 21 pages that would be a negative. Also, a member was helping me with bike choices and told me about the upgrade and mentioned messaging or PM'ing Nick for additional info. Hence the PM I sent.


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

if anyone else needs it it is [email protected]


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

[email protected] is the address I read and used yesterday. Hope to hear back Monday.


----------



## DPCardoza (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251073168246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Anybody have any any experience with these. I have the stock 9mm revel wheels but may upgrade the wheels eventually and most new wheels are 15mm. Using one of these would allow me to upgrade to the epicon but use the stock 9mm wheels.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in the exact same boat!


----------



## AZDan (Apr 25, 2013)

DPCardoza said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251073168246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Anybody have any any experience with these. I have the stock 9mm revel wheels but may upgrade the wheels eventually and most new wheels are 15mm. Using one of these would allow me to upgrade to the epicon but use the stock 9mm wheels.


I think this is reverse for what you need. This if for using a 15mm hub with a 9 mm fork.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DPCardoza (Jun 1, 2013)

AZDan said:


> I think this is reverse for what you need. This if for using a 15mm hub with a 9 mm fork.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


After rereading the item I think you are right. Still in the Sam boat though.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 2


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone done it already ? How is the turn around time ?
Im interested in the raidon for my new hardrock and just wanted some feedback from anyone 
Who has upgraded through the program.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I called in my order May 3. Still waiting for a fork. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

That's not good poolboy.


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Thats not comforting to hear.
Placed my order yesterday with nick over the phone
He told me should be under a month.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

A month!?


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Yup, thats what i was told.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

They've sold a lot and now only 2014 product will be available. 189 for a 29 Raidon + about 10 shipping. 389 for a 29 Epicon with a number of product upgrades.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Still a smokin' deal. I think I recall something about waiting for the next shipment.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All,

Just so that we are all on the same boat here I will explain the lead time on 29 forks. We are currently waiting for a delayed shipment that was held up by customs. It took an extra 2 weeks longer than normal. 

The forks are arriving our broker says on Monday, July 1st. Shipping and recieving will be taking care of all the back orders on Wednesday and Friday as we are closed on the 4th. 

We will be offering 27.5 Raidon's and Epicon's in about 6-8 weeks as bikes are now just starting to trickle out from the manufacturers a little at a time.

Once again, thanks to all of you that have made this program work.

Nick


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

What makes the Epicon worth so much more than a raidon?
Sorry for the noob question, But I really don't know anything about forks.


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

Can someone help me? I have no idea what fork to upgrade with.

Here are my specs.

TRAIL 7 - Trail - Hardtail - Mountain - Bikes - 2013


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

You can go directly to the raidon. No hub swapping or anything. If you go to the epicon you'll have to change your front wheel.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

hey_poolboy said:


> You can go directly to the raidon. No hub swapping or anything. If you go to the epicon you'll have to change your front wheel.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

An more advanced Epicon will save you 1lb in weight over the 5lb Raidon. 
The X1 LO RC 29 has low speed compression adjust and lock out.
2012 Rockshox Reba dual air is another 1/2lb lighter.
A Hope/ArchEx front wheel from Wiggle for $151 will save you 1-1.5lbs. It is stronger and stiffer. It comes with QR and 15mm end caps.
wiggle.com | Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo MTB Front Wheel | MTB Wheels
A Schwalbe Nobby Nic Perf. at 605g for 36 will save you 1lb. to 1.5lb tubeless. It will roll faster and grip and track better in turns.
All this weight off the front of the bike is the best spot to lose weight for a performance improvement. 
You get over bumps easier when climbing. The bike steers quicker and lighter.


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380659637465

I was thinking about getting this one. Is this good? I don't want buy a fork that's worth more than my bike. Lol.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

Chargerhemi06 said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380659637465
> 
> I was thinking about getting this one. Is this good? I don't want buy a fork that's worth more than my bike. Lol.


Wow, that seems like a good deal. Much better price than the "loyalty" program. I might have to pick one of those up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

xceebeex said:


> Wow, that seems like a good deal. Much better price than the "loyalty" program. I might have to pick one of those up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That is a good price for a 26" fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone had their back order ship? Just wondering if I'm toward the end of the line or if they haven't started yet.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

No word yet..........

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All backorders started shipping on Monday, last ones are going out tomorrow!!!

Nick


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Good to hear!
Where can I get a full description of the 2014 forks?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Nick.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Raidon came in today. Finally got home from work and half an hour later my Kona splice is sporting a new fork! 
Still have to add the oil (see page 8 or so) and tune. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool, I would love to hear all about your new fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine should be here today...installing tomorrow...riding Sunday.

I will write next week with a full review of the process and fork.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

speedneeder said:


> Good to hear!
> Where can I get a full description of the 2014 forks?


We currently do not have the forks up on the web but they are going to be the same as they were for 2013. The main difference is we have gone away from the X1, X2 moniker to simplify things and offer only 4 versions in each wheel size.

Cheers


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sure I was told something about design improvements increasing rigidity and lowering weight being the reason the loyalty program upgrades had increased in cost?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright, here goes. I did not have the forethought to weigh them both, but I did hold them in each hand and there was not a significant difference between the xcr and the new Raidon. 
Only took me half an hour or so to put it on, but this is my first time. I took Nick's advice from earlier in the thread and added 15cc of 80-90w gear oil to allow me to run lower pressure. (I'm about 220#) Took about 95psi to get sag correct. 
Today I got a chance to put a few miles on it, but only about 9. The Raidon is set @ 100 mm, which is 20mm longer than the factory fork. I didn't really notice much of a difference in handling from that alone. 
On the first stretch of technical stuff I noticed a huge difference in handling. My wheel stayed on my chosen line much better and stayed planted well in rough stuff. I chose to ride trails today that I ride a lot so that I could compare. Wow, what a difference! Even hitting some rutted areas the ride was noticeably better. 
After my ride I noticed that I wasn't using my whole travel length, so I am going to try to drop 5# or so and see what happens. 
Very glad I made the switch!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats poolboy.
A good fork does make a big difference in how your bike rides


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

As promised here is my review. Keep in mind that this is comparing the Raidon 29 with the fork that came with it, not other mid-level air forks like the Recon, Tower, or others of their ilk. 

I'm about 210 pounds. Been riding for about a full season. Mid-Atlantic rider so rocky, rooty, oft damp, east coast trails. I ride a SS hardtail. Let's get the negative out of the way right off the bat.

I think Nick is the only one that works for Suntour North America (exaggeration). The beginning phase of the process was smooth and easy. Nick was very helpful. I was told the fork was on back order, and so the issues began. After the back order period I called to check in. I was told there were shipping delays. No problem. Then there were customs delays. No big deal except several times I was told the fork was shipping next week, and several times it did not. I also inquired about expedited shipping once the forks arrived and never got a return call. 

So like I said, it seems like Nick is overwhelmed but it was really frustrating to be told the fork was shipping when he wasn't positive. I have another bike project that was waiting on this fork to come in for it to move forward. The frame builder wanted to measure me with a real fork with proper travel and weight. So again, this was frustrating and counterproductive to the mission of re-imaging the Suntour brand.

Now that that's out of the way, let's get to the fork. First off, weight. The Raidon 29 weighed in at 5.2 pounds. The XCT that came off the bike weighed in at 5.75 pounds. For reference, the Manitou Tower Pro that is going on my custom frame is 120mm and weighed in at 4.25 pounds (I know I said I wasn't going to do that). So the Raidon is lighter but technically not by much.

It felt A LOT lighter practically though. I did a 16 mile ride yesterday and was stunned by the difference. I was going fast. Really fast. Not because the fork made the bike faster but because going through anything the trail threw at me was smoother. I had confidence to blast where as with the XCT you're constantly juttering through whatever you may face. 

Descending: Like I said, things were faster. You're still on a hardtail but carving single track felt much more compliant. I had more control of the bike and was able to really push the speed in cornering. Chunky stuff was dealt with easier, clearly. 

A note about going downhill. With all the speed, the bike just screams for hydro brakes. My Avid BB5 up front and BB7 in the back, while admittedly probably need some new pads, were just not stopping me fast enough when I needed it. More speed requires more stopping power. 

Climbing: This is the part that really took me over the top (that was punny). I was amazed at how well I could do technical climbs. Climbing a rock/root garden was made easier because when I'd have to go over an obstacle the fork absorbed the hit and I was able to keep cranking through it. With the XCT often you hit an obstacle and the fork will spring you back on the rebound. The nature of the coil seems to zap momentum where as the air floats you right over things. This is huge for me because technical climbs on my SS are often tough.

Finally, a note on log stacks. A half pound weight loss plus properly adjusted sag really makes a world of difference. When coming up to a stack it was much easier to lift the front end. Often times, on logs I'd normally be only able to get the wheel to the top of, and then have to push over, I was able to flick the front all the way over the log. I was also able to bunny hop better clearing small stuff. There are a few spots were you can get some air off a bump or a log ramp and instead of having to really forcefully pull up else wise endo-ing, I was able to just glide off the ramp and get some decent air time while having a nice smooth, rear wheel first, landing. The whole bike just felt more playful.

Included in the box was a T-shirt and a poster. I don't care much for posters but the thought was nice. I LOVE free t-shirts. I love them. So that was a nice cherry on top. 

All in all, if you're thinking about upgrading and you ride often enough that it will matter for you, do it. This was my first time riding an air fork and I was thoroughly impressed. The XCT did it's job. It got me into the sport but I'll never buy a bike with an entry level fork again. 

TL;DR Everything is better with a proper fork. Descending, climbing, steering, logging.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

sternomac said:


> The XCT did it's job. It got me into the sport but I'll never buy a bike with an entry level fork again.
> 
> TL;DR Everything is better with a proper fork. Descending, climbing, steering, logging.


+1
Now, I just have to start saving up for my next bike.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

kope007 said:


> Just FYI,
> I went with the Epicon 26" 9mm from Amazon and imo it is badass. Was going to do the Raidon but couldn't resist rolling the dice for the extra weight savings of the Epicon.
> 
> It came straight from Tawian, probably fell off the back of a truck or something.
> ...


Amazon usually has great prices. This does make me wonder about the "deal" we are getting through this upgrade program. 
I would expect Amazon to sell the forks less than MSRP BUT I figured that this program would be at lest $30 lower than anywhere else.

I would still rather go with this program than order from Amazon mainly for the customer support but now I just don't feel like the "deal" is as great as I thought.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

joepa150 said:


> Amazon usually has great prices. This does make me wonder about the "deal" we are getting through this upgrade program.
> I would expect Amazon to sell the forks less than MSRP BUT I figured that this program would be at lest $30 lower than anywhere else.
> 
> I would still rather go with this program than order from Amazon mainly for the customer support but now I just don't feel like the "deal" is as great as I thought.


I am glad someone else said it. Ever since the price went up for the "New" models this really isn't a deal anymore. At $150 it was an ok deal, but not at $180 (for the Raidon).

Maybe the customer service is worth it, but I am not really sure how this is a loyalty program.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

xceebeex said:


> I am glad someone else said it. Ever since the price went up for the "New" models thus really isn't a deal anymore. At $150 it was an ok deal, but not at $180 (for the Raidon).
> 
> Maybe the customer service is worth it, but I am not really sure how this is a loyalty program.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Are you guys talking 26 or 29 inch forks?


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

sternomac said:


> Are you guys talking 26 or 29 inch forks?


I was referring to 26 inch, but I believe the same is true for 29 inch prices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

sternomac said:


> Are you guys talking 26 or 29 inch forks?


This one is for 26". I haven't really looked for 29"
Amazon.com: 2013 SR Suntour Epicon X2 MTB Fork 100mm Remote Lockout White Mountain Bike: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

joepa150 said:


> This one is for 26". I haven't really looked for 29"
> Amazon.com: 2013 SR Suntour Epicon X2 MTB Fork 100mm Remote Lockout White Mountain Bike: Sports & Outdoors


Got ya. Just trying to be clear because there are price differences for the 26 and 29. For instance the "new" price for a Raidon 26 is the same as the "old" price for a Raidon 29. Just trying to minimize confusion for people coming to the thread and trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just wanted to add that I am not trying to discredit Nick or Suntour's program. I still think these forks are a great option for someone like myself that doesn't want to spend $300-400 (50% of the cost of my bike) on a fork upgrade. $175-200ish for a fork upgrade is more inline with what I would want to pay.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm going to take just a few minutes to catch up on everyone's ?'s here. First of all thanks for those that were very patient with us and their back orders. Some of you waited a month and a half. We realize that is a long time and we apologize in the delay but some of it was really out of our hands.

Those that had a long wait I made sure that there was a gift inside the box (T-shirt) so thanks again as we know you could have canceled your orders and looked elsewhere.

All 29'er Raidon's are in stock and shipipng the next business day. We have more stock coming in 26 and 27.5 for the Raidon's and they will be here in 4-6 weeks. Currently we have all Epicon's in 26-27.5-29. We are also including our Con-Panna grease in all of our aftermarket orders for servicing down the road.

In terms of our price going up, well that is for a few reasons. First we are currently only shipping MY2014 forks and the prices, as with everything else in this world has gone up just a small fraction but we also have moretaxes and tariffs and shipping cost so that is why the 29er went up to 189.99. from 175.00

As for the 26. We were selling MY2011/12 forks and there cost for them were lower but now that the 26 forks are MY2014 they will be priced as the same as the 29 and 27.5.

As for the link with the Amazon forks....these forks are well below what we pay from SR Suntour Taiwan and we are working on closing these types of vendors and how they obtain this product. We have obtained some of these forks and have found them to be B unit samples and models that we would not sell aftermarket as they have defects either cosmetically or worse mechanically. These forks are also our lowest end Epicon's and in terms of functionality are no better performing than the Raidon but they are no doubt 300g's lighter.

In terms of the value that you are receiving for these forks under the customer loyatly upgarde I believe it is a good one but that is always best decided for the individual making the purchase. The Raidon sells for $299.99 retail. The Epicon sells for $649.99. That's a pretty substantial discount on both of these forks not to mention we have a full assortment of replacement parts available and our ability to help with any service and or tech ?'s one would have about them.

thanks for reading as always.
Nick [email protected]


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

SRvancouver13 said:


> As for the link with the Amazon forks....these forks are well below what we pay from SR Suntour Taiwan and we are working on closing these types of vendors and how they obtain this product. We have obtained some of these forks and have found them to be B unit samples and models that we would not sell aftermarket as they have defects either cosmetically or worse mechanically.


If these forks have mechanical defects, why is Suntour allowing them to leave the factory ?

The Amazon/ebay sellers are buying them from somewhere, if they are left over OEM forks that the sellers are buying off bike manufacturers on the cheap then it doesn't say much for the forks that Suntour is supplying bike manufacturers does it.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

sternomac said:


> A note about going downhill. With all the speed, the bike just screams for hydro brakes. My Avid BB5 up front and BB7 in the back, while admittedly probably need some new pads, were just not stopping me fast enough when I needed it. More speed requires more stopping power.


BB7's are a more powerful brake then the BB5's
The front brake will stop you better then the rear brake and most of your braking should be done with the front brake.
You'd be better off swapping your brakes around so you have the BB7 on the front and the BB5 on the rear.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

cobba said:


> BB7's are a more powerful brake then the BB5's
> The front brake will stop you better then the rear brake and most of your braking should be done with the front brake.
> You'd be better off swapping your brakes around so you have the BB7 on the front and the BB5 on the rear.


Thanks for the tip dude. I'll give that a whirl.

Nick can you address something that come up on another forum about the rebound damping?



> me: The rebound damping adjuster really didn't seem to change much when all the way rotated to either side for me. That being said, I wouldn't know the difference anyway since this is my first air fork and it's light years beyond the XCT.
> 
> reply: Does your rebound adjuster stop at some point? I ask because mine spins continuously in both clockwise and counter-clockwise directions.I was looking for the two extremes of rebound damping speeds to compare, but I'm not sure if mine is defective or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> As for the link with the Amazon forks....these forks are well below what we pay from SR Suntour Taiwan and we are working on closing these types of vendors and how they obtain this product. We have obtained some of these forks and have found them to be B unit samples and models that we would not sell aftermarket as they have defects either cosmetically or worse mechanically. These forks are also our lowest end Epicon's and in terms of functionality are no better performing than the Raidon but they are no doubt 300g's lighter.
> 
> Nick [email protected]


Reading this really put me "uneasy".  I went the Amazon route and now feel I just wasted my money. I went with the Epicon route for rebound adjustability, but reading that the fork might have "mechanical" issues is really troublesome. Can we send the fork in for inspection?



cobba said:


> If these forks have mechanical defects, why is Suntour allowing them to leave the factory ?
> 
> The Amazon/ebay sellers are buying them from somewhere, if they are left over OEM forks that the sellers are buying off bike manufacturers on the cheap then it doesn't say much for the forks that Suntour is supplying bike manufacturers does it.


^ definitely agree with you.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

ericgautier said:


> Reading this really put me "uneasy".  I went the Amazon route and now feel I just wasted my money. I went with the Epicon route for rebound adjustability, but reading that the fork might have "mechanical" issues is really troublesome. Can we send the fork in for inspection?
> 
> ^ definitely agree with you.


I wouldn't worry too much. As people have hinted at, if suntour lets these get out in the wild to even potentially be sold then there is something wrong with their business model and I would be worried about buying one even directly from them.

I have nothing against Nick, but I think it is him trying to steer business away from other vendors that are under cutting them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

I ended up ordering that raidon on eBay for $130. It's more than likely an older version raidon but it's gotta be a hell of a lot better than that crappy XCT fork I got. That fork is squeaks like crazy already.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

xceebeex said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. As people have hinted at, if suntour lets these get out in the wild to even potentially be sold then there is something wrong with their business model and I would be worried about buying one even directly from them.
> 
> I have nothing against Nick, but I think it is him trying to steer business away from other vendors that are under cutting them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No, it is Nick saying SunTour North America's warranty department won't warranty a product that isn't purchased by Suntour North America or one of its certified retailers. That's why they have a North American Distributor and certified retailers and a direct purchasing program. So they can sell and service product purchased in North America. Suntour North America is also offering to sell the parts in order to fix the Amazon forks IF they have an issue. So far, this is only two forks out of who knows how many.

This thread is about upgrading a fork directly from Suntour via their upgrade program. If you want to buy a fork off Amazon or eBay, go ahead. If you have a problem or comment about buying a fork off Amazon, start a new thread or contact Nick. If you have an issue with a fork purchased through the upgrade problem, post it here.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

wmac said:


> No, it is Nick saying SunTour North America's warranty department won't warranty a product that isn't purchased by Suntour North America or one of its certified retailers. That's why they have a North American Distributor and certified retailers and a direct purchasing program. So they can sell and service product purchased in North America. Suntour North America is also offering to sell the parts in order to fix the Amazon forks IF they have an issue. So far, this is only two forks out of who knows how many.
> 
> This thread is about upgrading a fork directly from Suntour via their upgrade program. If you want to buy a fork off Amazon or eBay, go ahead. If you have a problem or comment about buying a fork off Amazon, start a new thread or contact Nick. If you have an issue with a fork purchased through the upgrade problem, post it here.


Wouldn't Suntour cover any issues on their product regardless of where it is purchased? It may not be suntour north America, but I have to believe it should be covered.

I am not trying to take away from this thread at all, it is just in my opinion, it seems like less of a deal and just close to the market norm. No one pays retail price for anything anymore so referencing the retail pricing on the website is an attempt to make the consumer feel they are getting the best deal possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Not necessarily. Any sample or test unit purchased from an unauthorized retailer of any fork manufacturer would likely get the same or worse response. This happens with all manufacturers and they all handle it the same way - by eliminating distribution of sub-standard product by unauthorized retailers.

This is not a business problem. A business problem is when a company releases a product with a lot of warranty issues and then decides to stop honoring the warranty because it is too costly. A quick example is SRAM/RockShox with their Reverb dropper post. This is not an isolated case: Lee Likes Bikes

I'd rather not discuss the SRAM issue in this post, just want you to be aware that all companies have challenges and they all address them in their own way.

Suntour recognized they have a brand image based on the forks that manufacturers choose to spec on their entry-level bikes designed for paved and smooth, well groomed, trails. They offered this program to upgrade to a really nice fork for much less than replacing with a competitive alternative. Some of the comments from people who took advantage of this program are, "night and day," "fantastic," "huge improvement," and "massive difference."

I'd say Suntour is doing something right.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

wmac said:


> Not necessarily. Any sample or test unit purchased from an unauthorized retailer of any fork manufacturer would likely get the same or worse response. This happens with all manufacturers and they all handle it the same way - by eliminating distribution of sub-standard product by unauthorized retailers.
> 
> This is not a business problem. A business problem is when a company releases a product with a lot of warranty issues and then decides to stop honoring the warranty because it is too costly. A quick example is SRAM/RockShox with their Reverb dropper post. This is not an isolated case: Lee Likes Bikes
> 
> ...


Understood, but Suntour still had to release these substandard forks in to the wild somehow in order for unauthorized sellers to sell them. So how is it only an unauthorized dealer issue?

I am just playing devil's advocate here, but my point stands, how are these substandard forks getting in to the public to begin with? Unless someone is manufacturing a clone and slapping on the Suntour stickers, they come from Suntour somehow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Well if Suntour USA had any actual US retailers that carried Raidon/Epicon forks then people wouldn't need to resort to Ebay or Amazon to get their forks. This isn't meant to be a dig against Suntour, just a reality that people are buying these forks because that's what is readily available.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

matadorCE said:


> Well if Suntour USA had any actual US retailers that carried Raidon/Epicon forks then people wouldn't need to resort to Ebay or Amazon to get their forks. This isn't meant to be a dig against Suntour, just a reality that people are buying these forks because that's what is readily available.


I think this is exactly the reason that this promotion is happening. To get retailers to carry them in stock. Drive up demand so that they will have them in stock, which will increase sales. If you can see it your more likely to buy it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

xceebeex said:


> Understood, but Suntour still had to release these substandard forks in to the wild somehow in order for unauthorized sellers to sell them. So how is it only an unauthorized dealer issue?
> 
> I am just playing devil's advocate here, but my point stands, how are these substandard forks getting in to the public to begin with? Unless someone is manufacturing a clone and slapping on the Suntour stickers, they come from Suntour somehow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't know. What I do know is, according to Nick's post, Suntour NA is looking into it and working with Suntour Global to close down those distribution channels. I know it is a problem with many, many products manufactured in Taiwan.

And Suntour USA's lack of retailers is certainly an issue. I think it's a catch 22. Suntour makes a fork that requires zero maintenance performed by a local shop. If I were a local shop, I probably wouldn't want to sell a fork that I couldn't make any money servicing.

Remember, the Suntour cartridge system is maintained by taking the cartridge out and sending to Suntour USA for maintenance. If you have two, you aren't without a fork during the interval.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

wmac said:


> The only replacement part is a cartridge


What about bushings.

Do these forks have replaceable bushings ?

I was looking at an old Epicon exploded diagram there doesn't appear to be any bushings shown or listed.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Can any Suntour reps tell me if there's any problem of selling my bike with the upgraded fork? If I'm remembering correctly we are supposed to agree to not sell the fork after purchase but what about if we need to get rid of the particular bike that the fork was already upgraded on?

***UPDATE***

*I emailed Nick with Suntour and he promptly responded. Question answered. Thanks, Nick!*


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

AnonymouseTech said:


> Can any Suntour reps tell me if there's any problem of selling my bike with the upgraded fork? If I'm remembering correctly we are supposed to agree to not sell the fork after purchase but what about if we need to get rid of the particular bike that the fork was already upgraded on?


Be warned, there's going to be a big problem for you if you try to sell that fork.

If you do sell it then I hope that your cashed up and have some good legal representation.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

cobba said:


> Be warned, there's going to be a big problem for you if you try to sell that fork.
> 
> If you do sell it then I hope that your cashed up and have some good legal representation.


Is it seriously that big of a deal of someone sells the bike with one of these forks on it. Why are they being so strict?

One it is paid for how do they have the right to control what you do with it. If they don't offer to buy it back I don't know what legal grounds they would have against someone.

I can understand trying to not allow people to try and profit from this, but I don't think there is really any profit opportunity anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

cobba said:


> Be warned, there's going to be a big problem for you if you try to sell that fork.
> 
> If you do sell it then I hope that your cashed up and have some good legal representation.


Just to clear any confusion in case anyone reads your post before mine: I upgraded the fork on bike that came with a Suntour fork using the upgrade program. I may need to sell the bike in which I upgraded the fork through warranty program. You may be confusing it as me selling just a brand new upgraded fork by itself. This question was posed to the Suntour reps posting on here. Please make sure to completely read a post before replying so as to not cause confusion among any other forum members.



xceebeex said:


> Is it seriously that big of a deal of someone sells the bike with one of these forks on it. Why are they being so strict?
> 
> One it is paid for how do they have the right to control what you do with it. If they don't offer to buy it back I don't know what legal grounds they would have against someone.
> 
> ...


Careful now. Let's wait until a Suntour rep says anything. I don't think the guy you are replying to is employed or affiliated with Suntour. So you shouldn't take his words as representation of what the Suntour rep may tell us.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

AnonymouseTech said:


> Just to clear any confusion in case anyone reads your post before mine: I upgraded the fork on bike that came with a Suntour fork using the upgrade program. I may need to sell the bike in which I upgraded the fork through warranty program. You may be confusing it as me selling just a brand new upgraded fork by itself. This question was posed to the Suntour reps posting on here. Please make sure to completely read a post before replying so as to not cause confusion among any other forum members.


Don't do it dude, it's not worth going prison over.

You've made a deal with the devil and now you'll have to take that fork to the grave with you.

* There will be an electronic tracking device placed in the steering tube just below the star nut and a microchip embedded in the 'bottom out stopper' with all of your personal details, if you remove these items and smash them with a hammer it will make it harder for Suntour to track you down and proceed with legal action.

* Suntour representatives have been known to turn up at peoples residences to see that they are still in possession of these upgraded forks, it might also be a good idea to move out of your current residence if you sell your fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anyone address the rebound adjustment on the Raidon? Is it supposed to spin in perpetuity in both directions or is there a stopping point?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine only turns about three quarters of a turn. Rebound knob, that is.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

hey_poolboy said:


> Mine only turns about three quarters of a turn. Rebound knob, that is.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Hmm...that's not good for me because mine just seems to spin and spin and spin. Same with another person I talked with.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

sternomac said:


> Hmm...that's not good for me because mine just seems to spin and spin and spin. Same with another person I talked with.


Sounds like you might have one of those 'B Unit' forks which are sold by vendors on Amazon and supposedly suffer from mechanical defects .


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

cobba said:


> Sounds like you might have one of those 'B Unit' forks which are sold by vendors on Amazon and supposedly suffer from mechanical defects .


Should hope not. I went through Nick.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

sternomac said:


> Should hope not. I went through Nick.


Maybe he's buying forks off Amazon and reselling them to keep costs down.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

cobba said:


> Maybe he's buying forks off Amazon and reselling them to keep costs down.


Captain Jokey McSarcasm, folks.


----------



## tbasnh (Jul 24, 2013)

i just picked up some raidon lod 26 air for my trek a week ago. i bit the bullet and did the ebay route. fork is way better than the OE suntours that came on my trek 3700. i was going to go through the loyalty program but did not want to wait a month or 2. ill be honest i was skeptical about buying parts off ebay ( amazon is the same stuff) but $200 shipped and it was on my door 5 days later i couldnt complain. i rode them 2-3 times in the past week so far soo good.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> Can any Suntour reps tell me if there's any problem of selling my bike with the upgraded fork? If I'm remembering correctly we are supposed to agree to not sell the fork after purchase but what about if we need to get rid of the particular bike that the fork was already upgraded on?


I don't think it's the new fork we agreed to not sell, but the old fork we replaced. I upgraded to the Raidon, but they said I had to keep the XCM v3 (can't sell it)


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

sternomac said:


> Should hope not. I went through Nick.


Email Nick.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> I don't think it's the new fork we agreed to not sell, but the old fork we replaced. I upgraded to the Raidon, but they said I had to keep the XCM v3 (can't sell it)


How are they going to know if you sell the fork ?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

cobba said:


> How are they going to know if you sell the fork ?


I believe they ask for your name and the serial number as part of the program. So, if the new owner has a problem and tries to warranty it, it will be on record as part of the trade in program and in eligible for warranty.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

wmac said:


> I believe they ask for your name and the serial number as part of the program. So, if the new owner has a problem and tries to warranty it, it will be on record as part of the trade in program and in eligible for warranty.


Obviously a second hand fork won't be covered by the warranty which applies to the original owner.

Suntour might of told you that you can't sell the old fork when you do this upgrade but there is nothing they can do to stop you from doing it.

Any comments on post #562 ?


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

I just finished installing my eBay raidon fork. I havent tested it on the trails yet but rode it around my neighborhood and it's night and day compared to the xct.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Good for you charger - let us know how the trail ride is.


----------



## Chargerhemi06 (May 10, 2013)

Just got done riding 10 miles on the local trail on my new raidon fork. HUGE difference from my previous xct fork. Very responsive on the sweeping turns by handling the roots well so I had more confidence in increasing my speed. Also I was less fatigued since I was constantly fighting the jarring from the xct fork.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Oct 13, 2010)

so...I have a 13 raleigh talus sport with a XCR. The sticker on the fork says 80mm, but the raleigh site says 100mm and it def looks 100. Question though...all of the XCR forks on the suntour site show a 46mm offset. On raleigh's site, on the geometry it says fork offset is 40mm...I am wondering if I really have 46 or 40. I want to upgrade to air, but not sure what I can get. I am on the 9mm axle right now...seems that all epicons are 15mm, so I am guessing I cant do that without spending money to change a bunch of other stuff....so what are my options to go better than the XCR? ...if anyone can answer these concerns up here that would be great.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

93civEJ1 said:


> I really have 46 or 40. I want to upgrade to air, but not sure what I can get. I am on the 9mm axle right now...seems that all epicons are 15mm, so I am guessing I cant do that without spending money to change a bunch of other stuff....so what are my options to go better than the XCR? ...if anyone can answer these concerns up here that would be great.


The better offset for 29s is turning out to be 51mm. This speeds up steering a bit. So the closer you get to that the better. 46 is ok. 48 like a Manitou Tower Pro is a bit better. 
A new ArchEx/Hope Pro2 Evo front wheel from Wiggle is about 138. It comes with 9 & 15mm changeable end caps to go with different forks. A Nobby Nic Performance tire 2.25 is a good add for the front, light and good grip mounted backwards. Might as well put on a SLX front brake from Bluesky for 70 as well.


----------



## Bananas HD (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm tired of my pogo-like feel and when they shift to the left when I use my front brakes in my XCM forks that came stock on my Giant revel 1. Anyone have any recommendations for forks in the program?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I went to the raidon so that I didn't have to also upgrade my wheel. It was a great improvement over my old xcr!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

Is this program still going on with SR Suntour? I recently purchased a Fezzari MTB and would like to upgrade to the Epicon.


----------



## Kevin Gregg (Aug 19, 2013)

i just called Nick at Suntour (phone num elsewhere in this thread) and ordered the Raidon air 29 for my Diamondback Overdrive. Thanks Nick for the offer and participating in this thread.


----------



## alexf1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone wanna post some pics? It sucks the raidons dont have bronze stanchions but I still wanna see what they look like all installed!


----------



## Kevin Gregg (Aug 19, 2013)

Suntour Raidon air fork installed on my new Overdrive by LBS tonight ($30, a great price). No time to ride it , too dark out.



alexf1 said:


> Anyone wanna post some pics? It sucks the raidons dont have bronze stanchions but I still wanna see what they look like all installed!


----------



## alexf1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin Gregg said:


> Suntour Raidon air fork installed on my new Overdrive by LBS tonight ($30, a great price). No time to ride it , too dark out.


are your stanchions bronze? Nick said I couldn't get them in bronze


----------



## Kevin Gregg (Aug 19, 2013)

stanchions are not bronze, what nick said.



alexf1 said:


> are your stanchions bronze? Nick said I couldn't get them in bronze


----------



## alexf1 (Aug 26, 2013)

damn they looked bronze. Well do me a favor and test em out tomorrow! Sell me on this upgrade I really want to justify


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry, it's not a great pic. For me it was definitely a good purchase. Of course now I want to upgrade bikes, but the fork is a tremendous improvement over the xcr.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gold Cobra (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, I work in the same complex as Suntour and didn't even notice.


----------



## 03sierraslt (Aug 19, 2013)

I found the Raidon to be a huge improvement over my XCM that came on my Rockhopper. It was well worth it, the fork has a much better feel and I can adjust it to my liking.


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

I went with the 2013 Epicon X1 off eBay and it is so sweet. Night and day improvement over the XCT that came with the bike.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I dont think they prohibit you from selling your old fork. Im pretty sure they dont want you selling (right of the bat) the new fork that you are getting at a discount. It comes down to a gentlemens agreement in the end, as there is nothing they could do to stop you from selling it if you wanted to. 

Cheers


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it just me or what? I emailed Nick with my info and so forth got the price list and decided what to get. Went to buy it but the bike shop was not willing to dig up the old receipt. So I emailed him again and explained the situation his reply was simply here is the requirements thanks for contacting me. I wrote back explaining the issue again saying I called his number pages back someone but him answered said so forth and this is the info they said to give. Again he replied back with The price sheet.

So the guy on the phone said it was cool with all the info listed but Nick does not read his emails just replays with stupid auto responses. I want to upgrade what do I do?


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

flippedr6 said:


> Is it just me or what? I emailed Nick with my info and so forth got the price list and decided what to get. Went to buy it but the bike shop was not willing to dig up the old receipt. So I emailed him again and explained the situation his reply was simply here is the requirements thanks for contacting me. I wrote back explaining the issue again saying I called his number pages back someone but him answered said so forth and this is the info they said to give. Again he replied back with The price sheet.
> 
> So the guy on the phone said it was cool with all the info listed but Nick does not read his emails just replays with stupid auto responses. I want to upgrade what do I do?


Email Nick at Suntour.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

flippedr6 said:


> Is it just me or what?....snip.....what do I do?


It's just you.
Get a receipt. 
e mail Nick and be patient.
I am sure Nick will drop everything else he is doing to serve you.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

pressure the LBS for the receipt.


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone not doing the upgrade with a bike that qualifies could send you a receipt from their bike so you could get it done? They don't want the old fork. Just saying!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

morals and ethics go out the window, huh?


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> morals and ethics go out the window, huh?


Really???


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

I look at it like this, If I were to send someone a copy of the receipt and or serial # from my bike so they could upgrade their fork what's the difference? I can upgrade but don't want to so why not let someone else do it? After that I loose my eligibility to upgrade and don't think for a minute that Suntour is giving these things away, they're making more than you think.


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is all set guys Nick and I talked squared everything away all is good I am placing the order on Monday can't wait to gt the new fork. Now the bike shop on the other hand will never see me again. I plan on buying a new bike this winter I am keeping the Rockhopper as a spare so I wan't to take part in the upgrade. Thanks to Nick and all his help that will happen.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

Didn't see if this was posted. Got an updated price list from Nick. He talked to me in the early afternoon, and reviewed my receipt by 8 p.m. eastern. I'm good to go for the upgrade.

The PDF he sent with prices are now:
- Raidon LO R air Disk 26 & 29 blk/white: $190
SR SUNTOUR Cycling

- Epicon XC 15QLC RL-RC 120 in 26", 27.5", and 29" blk/white : $390 (tapered only???)
SR SUNTOUR Cycling

He told me there is NO option for a remote lock for the Raidon... something about not worth it to ship them... it is a good lock out even reaching down while riding... blah blah blah. He was super nice, so I didn't give my opinion on that.

So there you have it. Program is alive and well, and now includes a 650b option! Don't know if I'll partake, but at least I can get in on it if I want to.


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

Is there a difference between the old raidon and the new one? I'm seeing the pics and the raidon logo looks different on mine. I must have the older version.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know, but I'm bummed out on the options. More money, few choices. I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on the raidon. I hate to upgrade to something just because it is inexpensive, unless it is REALLY inexpensive... for $60 more, I can get rocksox recon forks from REI with free shipping AND the necessary pump. 

I've also found an inexpensive Easton rim with a 15mm hub... but I can't buy the epicon because they only offer a tapered steering tube. And for $400, I have no incentive to buy Suntour anyway. 

I feel bad for Nick. They really tie his hands with the stupid shipping practices and model confusion. They should just offer a % discount on all of the models.

I'm not trying to sound like I'm looking a gift house in the mouth. I just think that if they want to entice the millions of people with their garbage entry-level forks to consider Suntour as a competitive brand, they should offer upgrades that people can actually use.

AND if they want 9mm skewers to be "obsolete", they should quit putting them on their garbage fork lines also.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ihitatree said:


> I don't know, but I'm bummed out on the options. More money, few choices. I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on the raidon. I hate to upgrade to something just because it is inexpensive, unless it is REALLY inexpensive... for $60 more, I can get rocksox recon forks from REI with free shipping AND the necessary pump.
> 
> I've also found an inexpensive Easton rim with a 15mm hub... but I can't buy the epicon because they only offer a tapered steering tube. And for $400, I have no incentive to buy Suntour anyway.
> 
> ...


Something needs to be cleared up if you are going to slander a product.

Bicycle brands like the one you ride go to Suntour and say, "Hey, we want to sell a bicycle with these characteristics for this price. We can pay X for for a fork and we'd like to use model XYZ from your line of products. Can you ship millions of those over the next year? What is Suntour supposed to say, No?

What you consider a "garbage fork" makes Suntour a lot money. The market demands a suspension fork on a mountain bike costing less than $600. Manufacturers demand a suspension fork at a cost less than a certain amount. THE BICYCLE MANUFACTURER decided to buy the forks because they are better than any other alternative for that cost. You bought the bike that came with the fork that the manufacturer bought to put on the bike.

As for your cost comparison, $60 more is 33% more. Further, the cost to manufacture and warranty their line of products isn't linear. No one wants the 9mm QR to be obsolete - just that a 9mm QR on a higher performance fork and bike doesn't make sense. It does make sense for an entry-level bike designed for groomed paths and light single track, which, coincidentally, is what your bike was designed for.

If the bike you bought came with a 9mm QR, then you have an option to buy the Raidon like a lot of happy customers in this thread did - or don't. It's up to you.


----------



## Kevin Gregg (Aug 19, 2013)

went on first trail ride yesterday with Raidon air fork on my D-Back Overdrive 29er. I really like the fork. A nice upgrade over the base Suntour fork (XCR) Thanks, Nick, for making it happen. (Anyone ride at Rosaryville in Upper Marlboro MD?)


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to read folks are enjoying the new forks!!!

We will have the Raidon 27.5 forks in soon for upgrades as Giant and a few other companies have released their MY2014 bikes.

For clarification. The Epicon's are available in a 1.125" steerer or 1.125-1.5"

All forks on the list are in stock with good supply and ship the next business day after the order is placed. If anyone has any questions feel free to send me a email. I'm busy especially with Interbike next week (which will slow my email response down) but am always happy to help.

Cheers, Nick
[email protected]


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

wmac said:


> Something needs to be cleared up if you are going to slander a product.
> 
> Bicycle brands like the one you ride go to Suntour and say, "Hey, we want to sell a bicycle with these characteristics for this price. We can pay X for for a fork and we'd like to use model XYZ from your line of products. Can you ship millions of those over the next year? What is Suntour supposed to say, No?
> 
> ...


I did buy the Raidon. Nick spoke to me on the phone today for at least 15 minutes. He is enthusiastic about that line of products, and I'm eager to try them. If they are the awesome value he says they are, I'll be ordering a second Raidon for my girlfriend's bike.

It isn't bashing to say that the branding and distribution practices of a company are bad. Suntour could easily write any brand name on the side of the millions of base-level forks they ship and still people would just buy them. Also, instead of 20 different variations of each model, they could streamline it and actually make them available from retailers here in the US so that people can actually shop for them, instead of having to either order from Taiwan or go with another brand.

Anyway, I'm not buying a new bike until I have the money to build my own, and when I do, I'll be considering a high-level Suntour fork (if I can actually buy one) if the raidon meets my moderate expectations. And that is because of this program and an outstanding rep.

Thanks to Nick. I'll post a report and pics on Monday hopefully!


----------



## 03sierraslt (Aug 19, 2013)

I was very happy with the performance of my Raidon after previously running a XCM. The XCM worked ok but it was still a coil spring fork and it was evident in its performance. As Nick suggested previously in this thread I added oil to mine and found a good setting at 90psi. It soaks up the small stuff such as rocks and roots and yet only bottoms once or twice on my normal loop on a decent sized higher speed downhill jump section. While I know there are better more expensive forks out there if I did it over I would still do the same. My priorities dont include dropping 600 in a fork at this time.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ihitatree said:


> I did buy the Raidon. Nick spoke to me on the phone today for at least 15 minutes. He is enthusiastic about that line of products, and I'm eager to try them. If they are the awesome value he says they are, I'll be ordering a second Raidon for my girlfriend's bike.
> 
> It isn't bashing to say that the branding and distribution practices of a company are bad. Suntour could easily write any brand name on the side of the millions of base-level forks they ship and still people would just buy them. Also, instead of 20 different variations of each model, they could streamline it and actually make them available from retailers here in the US so that people can actually shop for them, instead of having to either order from Taiwan or go with another brand.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. I suspect retailers don't carry them because they can't make money from maintenance. The cartridge system is a great system. Minimizes downtime and shipping costs for rebuilds.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Without reading all 25 pages. What info do i need to upgrade my sr suntour XC 50 off my 2003 Raleigh M40? As I want do some more trail riding with my HT.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> Without reading all 25 pages. What info do i need to upgrade my sr suntour XC 50 off my 2003 Raleigh M40? As I want do some more trail riding with my HT.


Read the first post.

You need the receipt for the original sale of the bike.


----------



## jk025 (Feb 28, 2013)

has anyone with the Raidon noticed it start to creak while riding? Also it tends to squeak a little bit during compression. Maybe I need to add some teflon oil to the seals? According to the maintenance chart I'm almost at the point where it says to oil the seals. Nick, if you could give some input on this that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

jk025 said:


> has anyone with the Raidon noticed it start to creak while riding? Also it tends to squeak a little bit during compression. Maybe I need to add some teflon oil to the seals? According to the maintenance chart I'm almost at the point where it says to oil the seals. Nick, if you could give some input on this that would be great, thanks.


I had the same issue. I'm riding again tomorrow to see if I can work it out. It hasn't been an issue on paved roads, but on the trails I heard it most of the ride. I'm going to tighten everything up and see if I can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys I'm about to bite the bullet and upgrade to a Raidon, I have a cannondale trail 6 26er, which I pretty much upgraded every component short of the stem, brakes and fork. Is everyone liking theirs?


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

Strife21 said:


> Guys I'm about to bite the bullet and upgrade to a Raidon, I have a cannondale trail 6 26er, which I pretty much upgraded every component short of the stem, brakes and fork. Is everyone liking theirs?


They are nice. I've noticed I have to actually adjust my riding a bit because the feont end is more plush and is more prone to washing out in a corner if you aren't a more confident rider.

The front soaks up a lot, and it doesn't bottom out easily. I genuinely enjoy riding on it.

I noticed a bit of noise, but I'm not convinced it was the forks themselves, but I haven't had a chance to test them again due to rain.

For $200 shipped, plus the cost of a shock pump, you are looking at $40 cheaper than the rockshox recon silver from REI with pump. So dollar for dollar, I think it's the best best way to upgrade an entry level bike.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I just ordered a 26" Raidon in black. It was on back order until the 15th they believe. Can't wait to get it. Hope it comes in time for riding some of the beautiful fall weather. Feeling excited.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

How does it compare to the recon silver by the way?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

So I'm confused after Ihitatree's post. Has the radion upgrade price definitely increased to 189.99 plus shipping? If so, its within a couple dollars of buying a new one outright a few different vendors. I don't mean to look a gift horse in the mouth, but without as deep a discount, the incentive to stick with sr suntour wanes.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

GuitsBoy said:


> So I'm confused after Ihitatree's post. Has the radion upgrade price definitely increased to 189.99 plus shipping? If so, its within a couple dollars of buying a new one outright a few different vendors. I don't mean to look a gift horse in the mouth, but without as deep a discount, the incentive to stick with sr suntour wanes.


Nick mentioned those vendors should not be selling the fork. They offer no warranty and he believes they are either seconds with either mechanical or cosmetic damage. The fork should retail well above those prices.

The he warranty alone sold me. It came out to 200 with shipping.


----------



## df0rmati0n (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello guys. I have a big problem with my XCR. Its brand new (2 hours of riding in the city). Im really worried cause of the wobble and noise that the fork makes. its XCR RL i think SF11, 100mm. How can i fix this or if it cant be fixed is there any chance i can get in that fork upgrade program too? Thanks in advance.
Check the videos:
Suntour SF11 XCR RL 100mm Stock wobble and noise problem - YouTube
suntour xcr noise and wobble problem. - YouTube -I mounted the camera on the handlebar. Thats how it feels and sounds when you are on the bike grabbing the handlebar.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

You can (and should) take advantage of the upgrade program if you have your receipt from the sale of the bike.


----------



## df0rmati0n (Aug 18, 2013)

GelatiCruiser said:


> You can (and should) take advantage of the upgrade program if you have your receipt from the sale of the bike.


My bike came with XCT but i still have the receipt for the bike and the receipt for the new fork (XCR) i bought. The old XCT didnt had the knocking thingy.

The other thing is i live in Bulgaria so i really dont know who should i contact so i can get in this nice fork upgrade program. Im so sad cause if i had the money i would buy an Epicon right away and not mess with the XCR but the Epicon cost 350$ and the Raidon 270$. I bought the XCR for 100$ so thats why i choose the XCR. Please help me. Who can i contact so i can get in the program. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

df0rmati0n said:


> My bike came with XCT but i still have the receipt for the bike and the receipt for the new fork (XCR) i bought. The old XCT didnt had the knocking thingy.
> 
> The other thing is i live in Bulgaria so i really dont know who should i contact so i can get in this nice fork upgrade program. Im so sad cause if i had the money i would buy an Epicon right away and not mess with the XCR but the Epicon cost 350$ and the Raidon 270$. I bought the XCR for 100$ so thats why i choose the XCR. Please help me. Who can i contact so i can get in the program. Thanks in advance.


It is only for people in the USA

Take the XCR back to the people who sold it to you.


----------



## Koni13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Re: Front fork replacement

Hi everyone i purchased a Giant 29er Revel 1 which has a Suntour XCT V4 29", 80mm Travel Fork, although the bike rides smooth and handles great I sense I'm missing out when I hit the trails in terms of the full effect of mountain riding. 

My question is what would be a recommended affordable fork & is it worth the cost despite the bike being an entry level? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Koni13 said:


> Re: Front fork replacement
> 
> Hi everyone i purchased a Giant 29er Revel 1 which has a Suntour XCT V4 29", 80mm Travel Fork, although the bike rides smooth and handles great I sense I'm missing out when I hit the trails in terms of the full effect of mountain riding.
> 
> ...


You're not missing out unless you know you're missing out. Wait until you know why you want to replace it and can tell the difference.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

Koni13 said:


> Re: Front fork replacement
> 
> Hi everyone i purchased a Giant 29er Revel 1 which has a Suntour XCT V4 29", 80mm Travel Fork, although the bike rides smooth and handles great I sense I'm missing out when I hit the trails in terms of the full effect of mountain riding.
> 
> ...


I have the same exact fork on my 2013 GT Timberline 1.0 and will be likely doing the Raidon upgrade this winter for sure.

There are several options I am looking at for my basic upgrade from that fork.

This Raidon was very high on my list even before I discovered the loyalty program. $190 is tough to beat.

The Rockshox XC30/32 29er COIL forks are a similar price and sound like they simply don't compare. They would be more on par with the Suntour XCM and XCR. (Name denotes stanchion diameter).

XC28/XCT = 28mm
XC30/XCM = 30mm
XC32/XCR = 32mm

The Rockshox XC32 SoloAir 29er can be had for $225 and that is Rockshox cheapest air for.
Amazon.com: RockShox XC32TK Crown Adjust Solo 100mm Air Fork, Black, 29-Inch: Sports & Outdoors

It sounds like the Raidon is actually more on par with the Recon Silver which would be at least $280 for a 29er.

For your bike and your OE fork, I wouldn't upgrade to anything LESS than something like the Raidon or XC32 Solo Air. Anything less than that and then it isn't worth it.

$190 for the Raidon 29er is a good price.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooklyn said:


> I have the same exact fork on my 2013 GT Timberline 1.0 and will be likely doing the Raidon upgrade this winter for sure.
> 
> There are several options I am looking at for my basic upgrade from that fork.
> 
> ...


I think the suntour raidon is closer matched to the rock shox recon silver tk solo air then the XC32.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

Strife21 said:


> I think the rock shox raidon is closer matched to the rock shox recon silver tk solo air then the XC32.


1 - It is the Suntour Raidon, NOT Rockshox, and...
2 - I mistyped and did mean the Raidon, NOT Epicon, was closer to the RockShox Recon Silver. The Epicon would be closer to the Recon Gold/Reba.

Like this;
Suntour XCT ($75) = Rockshox XC28 ($150)
Suntour XCM ($100) = Rockshox XC30 ($175)
Suntour XCR ($125) = Rockshox XC32 ($200)
Suntour Raidon ($190) = BETWEEN Rockshox XC32 SoloAir ($250) AND Recon Silver ($300+)
Suntour Epicon ($250) = BETWEEN Rockshox Recon Gold ($350+) AND Reba ($450+)
Suntour Axon ($350) = BETWEEN Rockshox Reba ($450+) AND SID ($600+)

Good value on what seems to be good forks.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Came across this on my wondering. $55 for a 26" raidon with free shipping is pretty d--- good. It's an OEM take-off, so they'll probably be an older model, have some shelf wear and you'll have to check with them on the warranty. It's a great price for an airfork if they're valid. I'd buy one if it had rim brake posts, might just buy one in principal.

SR Suntour SF11 Raidon DS LO AIR 26" 70mm MTB Fork Black - Suspension Forks - Forks & Headsets - Mountain - Bikewagon

I'd definately consider the rockshox XC28 TK (the one with the hydraulic turnkey damper) as an improvement over the mechanical lockout suntour XCT or XCM forks. It's not a recon or epicon, but it's still a good fork. You should be able to get one for under $100. I would also put the XC30 and XC32 over the hydraulic XCM and XCR forks. The quality and lockout technology is just better. When given the choice, I'd spend the extra $ and go rockshox over suntour on their comparable technology forks.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I'd definately consider the rockshox XC28 TK (the one with the hydraulic turnkey damper) as an improvement over the mechanical lockout suntour XCT or XCM forks. It's not a recon or epicon, but it's still a good fork. You should be able to get one for under $100. I would also put the XC30 and XC32 over the hydraulic XCM and XCR forks. The quality and lockout technology is just better. When given the choice, I'd spend the extra $ and go rockshox over suntour on their comparable technology forks.


At the XCT/XCR/XCM and XC28/30/32 level, I would agree. Get the Rockshox for the bit more coin. No question. But the fact that you can get something like the Raidon for XC30/32 Coil money changes that entirely.

The value per dollar needs to be considered when comparing. I have no doubt that the comparable R/S forks are better, but worth the extra money?, not so much.

The Suntours are so affordable that they compete 1 or 2 levels above their price point when compared to Rockshox (nevermind Fox...)

If we remove price we have;

XCT vs. XC28
XCR vs. XC30
XCM vs. XC32
Raidon vs. XC32 Soloair/Recon Silver
Epicon vs. Recon Gold/Reba
Axom vs. Reba/SID

However, when looking at price (which is how people shop), it compares more like this;

Raidon vs. XC30/32
Epicon vs. XC32 SoloAir/Recon Silver
Axom vs. Recon Silver/Gold

Pretty tough to beat at that level.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooklyn said:


> 1 - It is the Suntour Raidon, NOT Rockshox, and...
> 2 - I mistyped and did mean the Raidon, NOT Epicon, was closer to the RockShox Recon Silver. The Epicon would be closer to the Recon Gold/Reba.
> 
> Like this;
> ...


1) I mis-typed rockshox instead of suntour raidon, sorry sir


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

watts888 said:


> Came across this on my wondering. $55 for a 26" raidon with free shipping is pretty d--- good. It's an OEM take-off, so they'll probably be an older model, have some shelf wear and you'll have to check with them on the warranty. It's a great price for an airfork if they're valid. I'd buy one if it had rim brake posts, might just buy one in principal.
> 
> SR Suntour SF11 Raidon DS LO AIR 26" 70mm MTB Fork Black - Suspension Forks - Forks & Headsets - Mountain - Bikewagon
> 
> I'd definately consider the rockshox XC28 TK (the one with the hydraulic turnkey damper) as an improvement over the mechanical lockout suntour XCT or XCM forks. It's not a recon or epicon, but it's still a good fork. You should be able to get one for under $100. I would also put the XC30 and XC32 over the hydraulic XCM and XCR forks. The quality and lockout technology is just better. When given the choice, I'd spend the extra $ and go rockshox over suntour on their comparable technology forks.


That shock only has 70mm of travel on the link you provided. Probably would screw up your bike geometry.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I've said this before, but the Raidon upgrade is great for those on a budget. If you want to shave some weight off, be patient! Deals come along every so often... I got my recon gold brand new for $238. Look around and pick what you want. Don't spend money on something just to find out you wished you spent a few extra bucks for something better a couple weeks later.


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

yea I saw manitou minute experts floating around about 2 months ago for 280 which is a badass fork for the money. Seems to be out of stock everywhere. I ended up going with a rockshox recon silver tk solo air for $238 free shipping from jensonusa. It came with shock pump too.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was able to get an XC32 for $135 from REI last year and a recon silver for $185 this year from pricepoint. Deals are definately available, but have to look for them and wait for them. If you're in a rush and want to ride now, nothing wrong with the raidon and higher level forks. I'm sure suntour forks go on similar deals, but you have to keep an eye out and know what you need.

I saw the link I put above had a fork travel at 70mm (probably should be 80), but for the price, it's still a good upgrade to almost every entry level bike that started with about an 80mm travel. (Trek X-caliber is the first one I searched for)


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I've said this before, but the Raidon upgrade is great for those on a budget. If you want to shave some weight off, be patient! Deals come along every so often... I got my recon gold brand new for $238. Look around and pick what you want. Don't spend money on something just to find out you wished you spent a few extra bucks for something better a couple weeks later.


Not for a 29er you didn't, right?

26" forks, and parts in general, are more deeply discounted because they aren't as popular as the 29" bits anymore.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

It sounds like all of you are getting 26" forks for cheap. And old models as well. The 29" forks are still much more expensive because they are in higher demand these days.

I have been looking for about 2 months now and here is the absolute CHEAPEST I have seen on the various Rockshox 29er forks;

XC30 - $150
XC32 - $185
XC32 SoloAir - $225
Recon Silver - $280
Recon Gold - $340

The 26" forks of those can be had for $20-$50+ CHEAPER.

Getting a Raidon 29er for $190 will NOT be beat, even if getting a Raidon 26" for $190 might. It seems strange Suntour is charging the same for the 26" and 29" forks now.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooklyn said:


> Not for a 29er you didn't, right?
> 
> 26" forks, and parts in general, are more deeply discounted because they aren't as popular as the 29" bits anymore.


Actually, they were both 29" forks. They were the "last year" model and I bought them during the fall closeout, but it's not like my bike cares about how old they are. As long as they work. This really goes back to having to keep an eye out on price drops. They will only be cheap for a couple days.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

watts888 said:


> Actually, they were both 29" forks. They were the "last year" model and I bought them during the fall closeout, but it's not like my bike cares about how old they are. As long as they work. This really goes back to having to keep an eye out on price drops. They will only be cheap for a couple days.


So are they less travel? The Recons can be had with 80mm travel. I have seen those cheaper as well, still not at $238 for a Gold. I would question whether or not you actually got a Recon Gold and not something else with Recon Gold stickers on it.

Unless there is something you aren't telling me (like refurbished or open-box/returned or it had cosmetic damage or is a 1.5" instead of 1-1/8 or tapered or 80mm, like I said).


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

I also bought my Recon Golf for $238 from Crosslake Sales based after GelatiCruiser told me about me about it. It weighed 3.9 lbs after it was cut which is exactly what a Gold should weigh. There are definitely deals out there if you look for them. The Raidon was a fine fork but really did not offer the weight savings I wanted an I ended up removing it from my bike. It weighed 5.0 lbs when it was cut.

If you bargain hunt enough you can find good prices. At the same time I bought my Recon there were a bunch of x-fusion slide 29" forks going for $275. Don't be afraid of ebay stores, they are a good place to find good deals. 

If I were going to buy everything again I would buy the Epicon and buy a new wheelset at the same time. 15mm is really what is becoming popular. If that is not an option look around for a while and fine a good deal on a lighter fork.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooklyn said:


> Not for a 29er you didn't, right?
> 
> 26" forks, and parts in general, are more deeply discounted because they aren't as popular as the 29" bits anymore.


No, it was for a 29er. I got it from Cross Lake Sales (also from Random Bike Parts). Couldn't pass up a gold tk for that price. Shaved off 2.2 lbs and got an air fork! That's why I say to be patient!


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Nick. It could not have been easier to order the fork. I got the 29 Raidon to put on my Giant Revel, replacing the XCT that came on the bike. Quick and painless process. $189.99 plus shipping. I couldn't find ANYTHING in the $200 range that compared really, on ebay, craigslist, or any of the sites that get mentioned on this forum. It seemed like it was another $75 to get a Recon Silver, which was going to be comparable to the Raidon. And all the rumors about $238 Recon Golds from the past, well I think Bigfoot sold those, because I couldn't find anything like those forks for less than $400!!

I'm a complete noob, and not even sure I really _need_ the Raidon, but what the hell, my bike is a little bit cooler now, and the basic trails I ride will at least seem more fun in my head. Thanks Nick!


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Just got off the phone with Nick. It could not have been easier to order the fork. I got the 29 Raidon to put on my Giant Revel, replacing the XCT that came on the bike. Quick and painless process. $189.99 plus shipping. I couldn't find ANYTHING in the $200 range that compared really, on ebay, craigslist, or any of the sites that get mentioned on this forum. It seemed like it was another $75 to get a Recon Silver, which was going to be comparable to the Raidon. And all the rumors about $238 Recon Golds from the past, well I think Bigfoot sold those, because I couldn't find anything like those forks for less than $400!!
> 
> I'm a complete noob, and not even sure I really _need_ the Raidon, but what the hell, my bike is a little bit cooler now, and the basic trails I ride will at least seem more fun in my head. Thanks Nick!


Good to know. You have a similar spec bike to mine with a nearly identical OE fork (mine has lockout). I am looking to do the same upgrade you did and I have found the same thing in the marketplace.

Nothing even close to the Raidon 29er for under $250 or so. Recon Silvers are $280+ and Golds are $350+. I have been checking literally every day for 2 months now.

I am guessing these folks got much older models or the models themselves have changed over the years and become more expensive because of it. Or they just got obscure models/colors/sizes/etc.

Anyhow. Glad to hear it worked out well for you as it appears I will be going this route in the spring. Post a review as compared to your XCT when you have a chance.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Hooklyn said:


> Nothing even close to the Raidon 29er for under $250 or so. Recon Silvers are $280+ and Golds are $350+. I have been checking literally every day for 2 months now.


You should of been looking at Manitou forks also, I've seen Manitou Tower Expert forks being sold at sale prices in the $250 to $300 range, when they aren't on sale you'll see them sold for $350 to $400, a lot of people rate them as a better fork then those Rockshox forks you've been looking at.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

cobba said:


> You should of been looking at Manitou forks also, I've seen Manitou Tower Expert forks being sold at sale prices in the $250 to $300 range, when they aren't on sale you'll see them sold for $350 to $400, a lot of people rate them as a better fork then those Rockshox forks you've been looking at.


I think you are proving our point. At the price point of $200 the Raidon is a good purchase. Yes quality goes up if you move to a Rock Shox/Manitou but you're increasing price by around $100 with shipping. That's not a marginal difference.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> I think you are proving our point. At the price point of $200 the Raidon is a good purchase. Yes quality goes up if you move to a Rock Shox/Manitou but you're increasing price by around $100 with shipping. That's not a marginal difference.


$200 might be a good price but there might be some long term costs involved with these forks that aren't realized with servicing and spare parts.
These Suntour forks look to have non replaceable bushings in the fork legs, this means that new fork legs will need to be bought when the non replaceable bushings wear, new legs will cost more then what a few new bushings will cost.
What's the spare parts availability like ? 
Can you buy spare parts yourself, can you service the fork yourself or will you have to send it somewhere to get serviced or get parts replaced.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

cobba said:


> $200 might be a good price but there might be some long term costs involved with these forks that aren't realized with servicing and spare parts.
> These Suntour forks look to have non replaceable bushings in the fork legs, this means that new fork legs will need to be bought when the non replaceable bushings wear, new legs will cost more then what a few new bushings will cost.
> What's the spare parts availability like ?
> Can you buy spare parts yourself, can you service the fork yourself or will you have to send it somewhere to get serviced or get parts replaced.


Your point is well taken, but again, we're talking about people who want to make a subtle upgrade from their entry level fork to something that is a bit more useful. Sure the $200 fork won't be a long-term solution, and clearly it will breakdown before a fork that costs $400. But on a $500 bike, a $200 fork upgrade seems reasonable. A fork that costs 80% of a bikes retail price is a whole different ballgame.

What your suggesting, while clearly a superior product, is carrying a 50-100% price premium over what this program is offering with the Raidon.

Raidon $205 dlvd.
RockShox Silver ~$275 dlvd. (38% more $)
RockShox Gold ~$400 dlvd. (100% more $)
Manitou Tower Pro ~$315 dlvd. (57% more $)

If I told you I was trying to buy a car for $10,000 and you came along and said "Hey, you'll get a far better car for $15,000 (50% increase), or $20,000 (100% increase)", my response, with all due respect, would be "well duh".


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you are being a little unfair and Cobba makes a valid point. All suspension forks regardless of brand and price need fairly regular servicing and wear and tear parts need replacement, it is a good idea to look at total cost of ownership when making a decision to purchase. I have never had a sus fork where I haven't had to change seals and bushings at some point during its life.

Both Manitou and Rockshox spares are readily available, with detailed service manuals and schematics; they are easily serviced at home or by an LBS; I have serviced quite a few models of both type for myself and mates. 
I tried to repair some Axons for a guy due to a leaking seal ($20 parts for RS or Manitou), I couldn't even identify the part number and could find no spares available locally or online - he ended up paying $125 to have them shipped to Taiwan for repair and a 3 month wait. I've also seen a set of Radions with worn lower bushings ($20 for RS available anywhere) - cobba is right new lowers required, so the guy bought a Reba
I steer clear of Fox as our country distributor is exclusive and has a policy of not selling spares either retail or trade to bike shops (even seal kits!!!!) so people are tied to paying them for service and US / UK based Fox dealers are not allowed to sell outside of their regions. They are not cheap an annual fork service runs at about $150 -$200


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

cobba said:


> You should of been looking at Manitou forks also, I've seen Manitou Tower Expert forks being sold at sale prices in the $250 to $300 range, when they aren't on sale you'll see them sold for $350 to $400, a lot of people rate them as a better fork then those Rockshox forks you've been looking at.


I have seen ONE Manitou Tower under $300 and it was $250. Currently there are none under $330. That is one I will be watching for but is still not the same as $190.

I know it is a better fork but I only spent $400 on my whole bike ($550 retail). $200 was really my max for this bike for this one part as I have other upgrades planned as well (already did tires, front der, and plan rear der at the same time as fork).


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> I think you are proving our point. At the price point of $200 the Raidon is a good purchase. Yes quality goes up if you move to a Rock Shox/Manitou but you're increasing price by around $100 with shipping. That's not a marginal difference.


Right, it could be as much as a 50% difference. And sure, that difference is only $100 but when we are talking about $400-$800 bikes, that matters.

50% would be like looking at a $30k Honda and buying a $45k BMW.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> If I told you I was trying to buy a car for $10,000 and you came along and said "Hey, you'll get a far better car for $15,000 (50% increase), or $20,000 (100% increase)", my response, with all due respect, would be "well duh".


I just used the same analogy before I got to this comment. Well put.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

SimpleJon said:


> I think you are being a little unfair and Cobba makes a valid point. All suspension forks regardless of brand and price need fairly regular servicing and wear and tear parts need replacement, it is a good idea to look at total cost of ownership when making a decision to purchase. I have never had a sus fork where I haven't had to change seals and bushings at some point during its life.
> 
> Both Manitou and Rockshox spares are readily available, with detailed service manuals and schematics; they are easily serviced at home or by an LBS; I have serviced quite a few models of both type for myself and mates.
> I tried to repair some Axons for a guy due to a leaking seal ($20 parts for RS or Manitou), I couldn't even identify the part number and could find no spares available locally or online - he ended up paying $125 to have them shipped to Taiwan for repair and a 3 month wait. I've also seen a set of Radions with worn lower bushings ($20 for RS available anywhere) - cobba is right new lowers required, so the guy bought a Reba
> I steer clear of Fox as our country distributor is exclusive and has a policy of not selling spares either retail or trade to bike shops (even seal kits!!!!) so people are tied to paying them for service and US / UK based Fox dealers are not allowed to sell outside of their regions. They are not cheap an annual fork service runs at about $150 -$200


That is all well and good but we are talking about upgrading $400-$800 bikes. Bikes that came with Suntour XCT/XCR/XCM forks. These are entry bikes with entry parts. The forks you guys are talking about are usually OE on $1,500+ bikes. That is a whole other level.

I know I only plan on keeping this bike for 3-5 years in this spec with the nominal upgrades I am planning. I will then look to a new bike. Ideally a F/S 29er with this bike as my 29er H/T just to mess around with.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

Hooklyn said:


> That is all well and good but we are talking about upgrading $400-$800 bikes. Bikes that came with Suntour XCT/XCR/XCM forks. These are entry bikes with entry parts. The forks you guys are talking about are usually OE on $1,500+ bikes. That is a whole other level.
> 
> I know I only plan on keeping this bike for 3-5 years in this spec with the nominal upgrades I am planning. I will then look to a new bike. Ideally a F/S 29er with this bike as my 29er H/T just to mess around with.


Sounds like you and I are on exactly the same page - and are probably the exact people this upgrade program is aimed at. We're not riding 1,000 miles a year and constantly changing/tweaking parts. We bought entry level bikes, we want a moderate upgrade to an air fork, and if we turn into truly frequent riders, bike #2 will start to have the components that other folks have been mentioning (RockShox/Manitou, 1x10, $100-150 hydraulic brakes, Ice Tech, etc...)


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

Well the Raidon has arrived. LBS is going to throw it on for me tomorrow, as I don't have either a pipe cutter or the tool to set the star nut. LBS said $15-25 to install, and I figure the tools would cost me more than that to do it myself.

I will say, I've had the fork out of the box and have played with it a bit (changed the air pressure and rebound adjust). I'm pretty much convinced that the Speed Lockout does not work, but we'll see tomorrow when it's on the bike. Fingers crossed I guess. Not a huge deal if it doesn't work, but would definitely be annoying.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

Raidon has been put on the bike. I must say I'm very impressed. It feels like a completely different bike. I don't even have the pressure and rebound dialed in yet, but the difference is immediately recognizable. I only did a quick test ride around my neighborhood, but things were significantly smoother than with the XCT. Lockout works great as well. 

Immediate reaction is that this was $189.99 well spent. Thanks again to Nick at Suntour.


----------



## infes7 (Sep 11, 2013)

So how does one get this going? Email Nick and show proof of purchase? I have cash ready to give. :-D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Nov 1, 2013)

infes7 said:


> So how does one get this going? Email Nick and show proof of purchase? I have cash ready to give. :-D
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


That's all I did! Took less than a week.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy Holidays everyone!!!

Just wanted to let everyone on the 27.5" bandwagon know that we will be adding the Auron to the upgrade program by the first of the year. If your interested in it or have questions give us a call or email us.

[email protected]
855-205-2453

Here is a link to one of several reviews that have gone live recently about it.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Forks,33/SR-Suntour/Auron,13268

Cheers, Nick


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Nick, Happy Holidays to you as well. 

Will there be any other changes to the upgrade program or possible price increases you might be able to warn us about? Just curious, as Ive been meaning to take advantage, but want to wait till the holiday season is over (and paid off!)


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

No price increases!!!! 

We raised them slightly when the new MY2014's started to ship. We have a very large order coming so we could help "lock" the prices in for all of next year. 

Cheers, Nick


----------



## superj101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Curious to know if this programe is available in japan.
Very inteested in upgrading my xrc on,my Haro. have out grown 
It and need a new fork.
Thanks


----------



## cahuff45 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nick,
I bought the Raidon 29er w lo with a 9mm qr. I was wondering if I could upgrade it to a 15mm axle with out buying a whole new fork. Can I get just a lower section and swap the internals and such over and if so what would it cost.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if this program is open to bikes (Trek X-Cal 5) bought in Switzerland? Many thanks!


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe it is for USA only.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I just wanted to take a minute to thank everyone that has participated in the upgrade program personally. Thank you!!!.

We recently were nominated for comeback of the year award in the bike industry from a respected mtb website. Below is the link. I personally believe that our companies work ethos and philosophy has garnered the attention that has come our way not to mention providing quality products at an affordable price so that folks can just enjoy the sport they love.

Pinkbike Industry Awards - The Winners - Pinkbike

In regards to the upgrade program. We have a full inventory of forks ranging from teh Raidon to the Aurong and everything that is listed on the upgrade price sheet is ready to ship the following business day after orders are placed.

Happy New Year and thanks again.

Nick.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

sub because my cousin's bike has a suntour fork


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Just bought a Cannondale Trail 5....This is on my to do list...

TREESNIPER


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

mitzikatzi said:


> I believe it is for USA only.


Thanks for the info.

@SRvancouver13 - Nick, congrats on the award, very well deserved! I am wondering if this program will ever be run outside the US? Or if there is any way around the restriction if it based on postage locations or anything (I have a US postal address if this is the bottleneck!)


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

We just added this landing page to our North American service and warranty website.

SR Suntour North America | Consumer Site

Cheers, Nick


----------



## bikeman1 (Jul 6, 2011)

How to "fix" your entry level Suntour fork: How to Service / Disassemble Suntour Mountain Bike Forks - YouTube


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I also hear you can firm up the spring by putting cement in it.

XCT's aren't meant to last forever, and the upgrade program is a great way to replace it. If you are having problems with an XCT fork, don't be afraid to take it apart and clean it. Really simple fork, and pretty much impossible to mess it up if you look at the diagrams on the suntour homepage.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent pms and no answer.wanting to do the upgrade on my Trail 5 to the raidon fork. ..anyone know an effective way to go about this

JREED


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

check the link (listed by Nick in post #677)

SR Suntour North America | Consumer Site


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to see this still rolling!


----------



## redmatrix (Feb 5, 2014)

Im just getting into mountain biking and as a total newb I cant find the axle size on a few bikes. I want to make sure im not going to get a new bike to just have to upgrade the hubs/tires or what ever it is. Just to make an upgrade fork fit when/if i upgrade it soon after buying it. If anyone could help me find the axle size on these 2 to see if the Raidon would fit I would be very appreciative.

I can get a

giant 2012 talon 1
Talon 29er 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

giant revel 29er
Revel 29er (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

Both of those bikes have a 9mm Quick Release(qr) on the front hub. The Raidon will be a direct swap. All of the other Suntour forks will require an upgrade to wheels with a hub that have a 15mm thru bolt design. The Raidon is the fork that the majority of people are upgrading to so you should be fine.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

redmatrix said:


> Im just getting into mountain biking and as a total newb I cant find the axle size on a few bikes. I want to make sure im not going to get a new bike to just have to upgrade the hubs/tires or what ever it is. Just to make an upgrade fork fit when/if i upgrade it soon after buying it. If anyone could help me find the axle size on these 2 to see if the Raidon would fit I would be very appreciative.
> 
> I can get a
> 
> ...


I recommend you ride the bike with the stock fork for a while to understand what you are dealing with. You may find the stock fork adequate for your style and ability. Then, if/when you decide to upgrade, you'll know the difference.


----------



## Brett123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Help me out, here. Im interested in this whole deal. Just picked up the 2013 Scale 970, but have no idea what would go good with this frame. My riding style is roads. then on the trail I see a lot of roots and small/medium rocks. Im not much into hitting jumps, but will launch off of rocks and stairs. What would be a recommended upgrade for me, and also cost to do so? Thanks!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

you're current fork should work fine for that. Once i'ts worn out, I would look for an upgrade. The fork is a suntour XCR, which is the top end of the entry level forks. It's got hydraulic lockout and larger diameter stanchions. All things considered, it's a decent starter fork.


----------



## mikesova (Mar 23, 2014)

emailed [email protected], last night.

Should I have emailed Nick, instead?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

What's nicks email? I know it's in this thread somewhere but just to have it again. I'm going to get this bad boy (girl?) upgraded.










My fiancé's rig, now full slx with elixir 7s, installing my old Ritchey carbon bars on it tomorrow, all it needs is this Suntour fork upgrade and a set of crests (and of course a nice slx or xt crankset) and it will be an absolute BEAST to ride. Likely very light too. Then when she gets good enough we will find her a nice carbon frame or very light FS aluminum frame 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just excited.

Posted via mobile


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> What's nicks email?


Visit this site and give them a call: SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program

I just ordered a Raidon and spoke to Nick directly.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome! Might do this tomorrow. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## mikesova (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you need any special tools to do this swap?


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

mikesova said:


> Do you need any special tools to do this swap?


I did this swap last year, from the horrible xcr that came stock, to the raidon. It's a night and day difference. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner (price went up), and I didn't get white.

The only tool yu may need is the one that removes the crown race. Mine was basically fused from the factory. My bike shop had the tool, and you don't want to buy one. Also, they will have the guide for sawing the steering tube straight.

If I had a bike with a tapered headset, I would have bought the epicon. Not because the raidon is bad, but because if it is this good, I can imagine how awesome the epicon would be.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

So I have xct on my Trail 4.I do trail riding about 3-5 times a month. Would the raidon be a good upgrade for me?not really wanting to drop 4-500 on any of the other forks

Jeremy Reed


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> What's nicks email? I know it's in this thread somewhere but just to have it again. I'm going to get this bad boy (girl?) upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, beautiful stuff! i bought my ol lady the same bike. goin to be doing some upgrades for her as well, goin with a epicon fork here soon! man they are cheap on ebay!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice! PM me when you do I'd love to see some pics. Yeah I figure if the costs doesn't make sense with the trade up I will see if I can get an xFusion (since people seems to be giving them rave reviews here) 

Posted via mobile


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jeremyreed said:


> So I have xct on my Trail 4.I do trail riding about 3-5 times a month. Would the raidon be a good upgrade for me?not really wanting to drop 4-500 on any of the other forks
> 
> Jeremy Reed


Yes


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone have a pic of bike with Raidon installed?

Jeremy Reed


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a link to the REI Ponderosa which has a white one oem.
Novara Ponderosa 29er Bike - 2014 at REI.com


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Any 26er pics with it?

Jeremy Reed


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Brett123 said:


> Help me out, here. Im interested in this whole deal. Just picked up the 2013 Scale 970, but have no idea what would go good with this frame. My riding style is roads. then on the trail I see a lot of roots and small/medium rocks. Im not much into hitting jumps, but will launch off of rocks and stairs. What would be a recommended upgrade for me, and also cost to do so? Thanks!


The 970 is let down a lot by the fork. It has a 1-1/8 straight steerer and 9mm dropouts.
The Raidon will make a big difference in ride and drop front fork weight from 6.2lbs. to 4.5. You will feel that immediately.
Zero benefit in waiting.


----------



## mikesova (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't receive a response to my email yet.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Is the raidon lighter than the sunyoyr xct

Jeremy Reed


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought the Raidon was barely lighter than the stock fork... The Epicon is in the area of the Recon Gold (weight wise).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The raidon will be lighter than the XCT (not by much), and handle better in almost every way. To me, raidon and epicon would be just shy of the Recon silver and gold. My only problem with the suntour forks is the damper cartridge. Easily replaceable (if your LBS will do it), but not too serviceable. But they are cheaper than the comparable Recon forks. That's a big bonus if you don't know if a high dollar fork is needed for your riding style, and just want to get your feet in the water.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

jeremyreed said:


> Is the raidon lighter than the suntour xct
> 
> Jeremy Reed


Yes

XCT 29" = 2725g to 2795g
Raidon 29" = 1930g to 1975g
Epicon 29" = 1715g to 1840g

XCT 27.5" = 2715g to 2755g
Raidon 27.5" = 1835g to 1880g
Epicon 27'5" = 1690g to 1755g

XCT 26" = 2490g to 2545g
Raidon 26" = 1810g to 1845g
Epicon 26" = 1630g to 1800g

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/forks/


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

pulled the trigger on the raidon for the fiance's Giant. for all of you who emailed... don't! i called and got right through, first ring. transaction was done in less than 15 minutes. guy who helped me was very friendly and educated me as to why the program got started, etc. definitely a great experience. Kudos to SR Suntour for this!


----------



## mikesova (Mar 23, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> pulled the trigger on the raidon for the fiance's Giant. for all of you who emailed... don't! i called and got right through, first ring. transaction was done in less than 15 minutes. guy who helped me was very friendly and educated me as to why the program got started, etc. definitely a great experience. Kudos to SR Suntour for this!


x2.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

just received the fiancé's Raidon 27.5. will be installed thursday, i will update here, but all in all, this has been a SUPER easy process, definite huge thumbs up to SR Suntour for this program.


----------



## mikesova (Mar 23, 2014)

Got mine today, too. I wish it was self installing.


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

here is the new 2014 suntour epicon 650b fork. she's gorgeous.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

wow. has anyone weighed theirs? the Raidon is listed on their site as in the 1800g range. mine weighed in at 2060g!!! i think i'm going to send it back and ask for a refund (mind you, i've been ranting and raving about how pleasant the process has been thus far). that's 1/2 a lb heavier than advertised. if it were me, i wouldn't be that upset, but this is going on my 5'1" fiance's bike, so 1/2 lb is pretty significant.


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

i am an auto body painter, so i have a legit scale at work, i weighed the epicon today before i cut it to size and installed it, web site claimed 1740 grams, actual weight before i cut was 1733... i do not know the weight now as i just quickly installed that beautiful fork and got to riding on it, feels real nice.

*100% buying another for my fiance's tempt 5.*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I use a feedback sports scale and I don't think it's off by more than 1/2 lb. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to hear the folks participating are enjoying their new forks!

The Raidon model listed on our website is 1835g. That is for the aluminum tapered steering tube. All of our weights listed are generally modest and forks will come in below our advertised listing. 

Cheers.
Nick


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Good to hear the folks participating are enjoying their new forks!
> 
> The Raidon model listed on our website is 1835g. That is for the aluminum tapered steering tube. All of our weights listed are generally modest and forks will come in below our advertised listing.
> 
> ...


Yeah I may have to send this one back Nick. It's a great program but at just under 2100g I think I will shop around a bit. Still a great thing you're doing. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Good to hear the folks participating are enjoying their new forks!
> 
> The Raidon model listed on our website is 1835g. That is for the aluminum tapered steering tube. All of our weights listed are generally modest and forks will come in below our advertised listing.
> 
> ...


The raidon is such an improvement that I'm upgrading my girlfriend's too... She can't even compress her XCT... it may as well be a rigid.

My question is, does the raidon still come in a straight steer? The website only shows tapered...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ihitatree said:


> The raidon is such an improvement that I'm upgrading my girlfriend's too... She can't even compress her XCT... it may as well be a rigid.
> 
> My question is, does the raidon still come in a straight steer? The website only shows tapered...


this was my conundrum. the raidon i ordered was the straight steerer (steel?). that's why it was so heavy, the lighter ones listed on the site are aluminum tapered. the one you're ordering is 2060g so if you're prepared for that you're in great shape!

i ended up sending my fiance's back and opted for a RS 30 gold


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> this was my conundrum. the raidon i ordered was the straight steerer (steel?). that's why it was so heavy, the lighter ones listed on the site are aluminum tapered. the one you're ordering is 2060g so if you're prepared for that you're in great shape!
> 
> i ended up sending my fiance's back and opted for a RS 30 gold


I'm not so concerned by the weight... even if it were the same as the XCT, at least it'll have good rebound and absorption. The stock fork is beating her up so bad on the roots of north Georgia. A 120 lb rider doesn't compress those stock forks at all.

If I can't get a straight steer tube anymore (which I find unlikely since all of the stock "forks" are still straight) I'll have to go the eBay route.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ihitatree said:


> I'm not so concerned by the weight... even if it were the same as the XCT, at least it'll have good rebound and absorption. The stock fork is beating her up so bad on the roots of north Georgia. A 120 lb rider doesn't compress those stock forks at all.
> 
> If I can't get a straight steer tube anymore (which I find unlikely since all of the stock "forks" are still straight) I'll have to go the eBay route.


Plus another thought is it is adjustable. Even if the rider is really light, you just put in less air and there you go. I've had a raidon for almost a year now and I never regretted the purchase. It is a good budget fork.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ihitatree said:


> I'm not so concerned by the weight... even if it were the same as the XCT, at least it'll have good rebound and absorption. The stock fork is beating her up so bad on the roots of north Georgia. A 120 lb rider doesn't compress those stock forks at all.
> 
> If I can't get a straight steer tube anymore (which I find unlikely since all of the stock "forks" are still straight) I'll have to go the eBay route.


They have straight Streeter. I just got that one on Monday. I'm fact I can send it straight to you if they want Lol its 27.5 though

Posted via mobile


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> wow. has anyone weighed theirs? the Raidon is listed on their site as in the 1800g range. mine weighed in at 2060g!!! i think i'm going to send it back and ask for a refund (mind you, i've been ranting and raving about how pleasant the process has been thus far). that's 1/2 a lb heavier than advertised. if it were me, i wouldn't be that upset, but this is going on my 5'1" fiance's bike, so 1/2 lb is pretty significant.


I think the Epicon is listed in that range... The Raidon is listed in the 2000+ range.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I think the Epicon is listed in that range... The Raidon is listed in the 2000+ range.


I'm their site, the only 2 raidons available in 27.5 are listed at in the 1800s

Posted via mobile


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I think the Epicon is listed in that range... The Raidon is listed in the 2000+ range.


http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...ur-fork-830657-post11100326.html#post11100326

The weights are taken from the specs on the SR Suntour website.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cobba said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...ur-fork-830657-post11100326.html#post11100326
> 
> The weights are taken from the specs on the SR Suntour website.


Yeah so at worst I expected 1880, so 2060 was a little too heavy.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Got my fork over a week ago and took it to get installed over the weekend. I'm going to pick it up after work tonight. Pretty easy process dealing with Nick as well.


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Nice! PM me when you do I'd love to see some pics. Yeah I figure if the costs doesn't make sense with the trade up I will see if I can get an xFusion (since people seems to be giving them rave reviews here)
> 
> Posted via mobile











i know its been awhile... but, here's the fiance's tempt 5, new epicon shock. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

klettsta1 said:


> View attachment 887565
> 
> 
> i know its been awhile... but, here's the fiance's tempt 5, new epicon shock. :thumbsup:


That's the same bike we ordered the raidon for. How does she like it?

Posted via mobile


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> I'm their site, the only 2 raidons available in 27.5 are listed at in the 1800s
> 
> Posted via mobile


My bad...thought you were getting the 29er. 200+gm difference is a LOT.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

GelatiCruiser said:


> My bad...thought you were getting the 29er. 200+gm difference is a LOT.


Yeah definitely, but they were such a pleasure to deal with that for anyone considering it I highly recommend it.

Posted via mobile


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

well i just installed it last night, but it was raining outside so she hasnt gotten to ride it... but i have the fork on my talon and it is really nice. its in the 1700 gram range and i can lower her pressure alot compared to mine since she only weighs around 120.. but, she absolutely loves how it looks and feels being squashed inside the house.. we will trail ride tonight and ill let you know how she likes it.

the stanchions are definitely gold, not silver like they look in the picture. haha


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

klettsta1 said:


> well i just installed it last night, but it was raining outside so she hasnt gotten to ride it... but i have the fork on my talon and it is really nice. its in the 1700 gram range and i can lower her pressure alot compared to mine since she only weighs around 120.. but, she absolutely loves how it looks and feels being squashed inside the house.. we will trail ride tonight and ill let you know how she likes it.


Awesome. Best of luck! My fiancé loves her tempt. I had a brand new take off set of slx shifters and Derraileurs that we put on there with some elixir 7 brakes and a carbon bar. We ended up ordering a rockshox 30 gold which should be in today, so the bike is really just a wheelset and cranks away from being perfect.

Posted via mobile


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Awesome. Best of luck! My fiancé loves her tempt. I had a brand new take off set of slx shifters and Derraileurs that we put on there with some elixir 7 brakes and a carbon bar. We ended up ordering a rockshox 30 gold which should be in today, so the bike is really just a wheelset and cranks away from being perfect.
> 
> Posted via mobile


wow, we are pretty new into mtbing and those are the exact upgrades i was thinking of doing to both of our bikes... but elixer 5's... just got the carbon bar for ride... slowly but surely, we are getting there! seems we are heading in the right direction! cool man!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha nice. I will post a small build thread for hers once the fork is on and I'll drop you a PM! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

cool thanks man!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't mean to thread jack... 









Posted via mobile


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

very nice! i bet she does love that bike! gorgeous! really dig the bar! just got a carbon one for my bike, holy cow the difference! fiance is getting one soon!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

klettsta1 said:


> very nice! i bet she does love that bike! gorgeous! really dig the bar! just got a carbon one for my bike, holy cow the difference! fiance is getting one soon!


Awesome, best of luck! Yeah I love carbon but I have broken a $140 on its first ride so be careful Lol

Posted via mobile


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Awesome, best of luck! Yeah I love carbon but I have broken a $140 on its first ride so be careful Lol
> 
> Posted via mobile


dang... i have a bontrager race carbon bar.. hope i dont break it, its been a few rides on it, is proven very nice so far... thinkin of goin with a china made bar for her.. haha
god those tires are NICE on your tempt.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I fell hard. And man I strongly recommend the ardent as a front you're for her. Very grippy and good strong sidewall. I might pick up some of those Chinese carbon bars myself 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Everhart (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered Radions today for my Diamondback Overdrive Sport 29


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

This is the thread that keeps on giving! Glad to see so many happy people!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Fork swap..*

Assuming the program is still valid, I am intrigued by the Raidon. may hav to swap out the XC somethinorother on my Talon 27.5 for one of these.


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

fattybikejones said:


> Assuming the program is still valid, I am intrigued by the Raidon. may hav to swap out the XC somethinorother on my Talon 27.5 for one of these.


I too am thinking about getting the Raidon to replace my SR Suntour XCM fork. I believe the program is still going on SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program .


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Wisconsinite762 said:


> I too am thinking about getting the Raidon to replace my SR Suntour XCM fork. I believe the program is still going on SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program .


Nice. Thanks for the link. Missed it..


----------



## Tasnoob (Feb 9, 2014)

Bugger shame this program doesn't operate in Australia.


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

IF anyone needs a 26" fork....Slightly cheaper here.
SR Suntour Suspension Fork for 26 inch Mountain Bike Raidon Lockout Air Disc | eBay

29er's will need to go directly through Suntour for upgrade for $189


----------



## d1b3 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a Trek X Caliber 6 with the G2 geometry. I was looking at the Raidon forks to replace the current Suntour XCM forks I have.

I was wondering if anyone knew what the offset is on the Raidon forks. I shot Nick an email about this and am waiting to hear back from him. Thanks.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Best bet is to call. I had my questions answered in minutes. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All forks available for aftermarket sale in a 29" wheel size use a 46mm offset.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## d1b3 (Jun 11, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> All forks available for aftermarket sale in a 29" wheel size use a 46mm offset.
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

I had been planning to do this upgrade at some point, but seeing that I have the new recall on the XCM on my Trek Marlin I guess I will be looking to pull the trigger on this via a Raidon fork this week. I will have to call Suntour and see how to get them my proof of purchase on the bike (once I find my receipt)!


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish to upgrade my xct fork on my 2012 diamondback overdrive 29er to the new epicon, however my front wheel hub has a 9mm axle/qr and on the suntour website the epicon shows as 15mm through axle. I found a dealer online that sells them as a 9mm axle/qr

Amazon.com : 2015 SR Suntour Epicon XC MTB Fork (29", 100mm, Remote Lockout, Air Spring, QR 9mm, Black, New) : Sports & Outdoors

Is this legitimate? and if so is it still covered by factory warranty as stated in the ad?

thanks


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

mikerod553 said:


> I wish to upgrade my xct fork on my 2012 diamondback overdrive 29er to the new epicon, however my front wheel hub has a 9mm axle/qr and on the suntour website the epicon shows as 15mm through axle. I found a dealer online that sells them as a 9mm axle/qr
> 
> Amazon.com : 2015 SR Suntour Epicon XC MTB Fork (29", 100mm, Remote Lockout, Air Spring, QR 9mm, Black, New) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


I am following the same fork on eBay from the same seller. He has a 100% feedback rating but I can't speak for the legitimacy of the deal personally. Seems like a great deal. Post up if you pull the trigger.


----------



## eriqjo (Jun 17, 2014)

So if I don't have the receipt from my bike purchase made 5 years ago and I no longer live near the bike shop from which I purchased it, I am SOL?
-Eric


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to see this thread is still alive and so many people rockin' the Suntour!


----------



## chipconstant (Sep 16, 2011)

Is this still good? I have a xcmv3 29er that I would love to upgrade. Should I just email Nick? My bikeshop is about 3 hours away.


----------



## chipconstant (Sep 16, 2011)

*Tapered steerer tube*



chipconstant said:


> Is this still good? I have a xcmv3 29er that I would love to upgrade. Should I just email Nick? My bikeshop is about 3 hours away.


The raidon and epicon have tapered tubes, the current xcmv3 on my Marlin is not-what about spacers, etc? Can I just order one myself and put it on?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

You cant put a tapered tube fork in a straight headset without changing the headset. Although it certainly appears from the photos on the site that all of the steerers are tapered tube on the Raidon and Epicon, I don't think that is the case.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TwiceHorn said:


> You cant put a tapered tube fork in a straight headset without changing the **bottom cup of the** headset. Although it certainly appears from the photos on the site that all of the steerers are tapered tube on the Raidon and Epicon, I don't think that is the case.


Fixed

Also, it depends on the head tube diameter. Also this usually results in adding some atc distance on your binge which will throw off the geometry a bit.


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, please watch the link i've posted. It is now possible to use tapered fork in our non-tapered headtube.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

mikerod553 said:


> I wish to upgrade my xct fork on my 2012 diamondback overdrive 29er to the new epicon, however my front wheel hub has a 9mm axle/qr and on the suntour website the epicon shows as 15mm through axle. I found a dealer online that sells them as a 9mm axle/qr
> 
> Amazon.com : 2015 SR Suntour Epicon XC MTB Fork (29", 100mm, Remote Lockout, Air Spring, QR 9mm, Black, New) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...





pearl-drum-man said:


> I am following the same fork on eBay from the same seller. He has a 100% feedback rating but I can't speak for the legitimacy of the deal personally. Seems like a great deal. Post up if you pull the trigger.


I actually bought one of these from that seller via their ebay listing of it, should get it today.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I ordered my Epicon last year through amazon seller cycle pro, and for what it's worth, the fork has been fantastic to me. Its quite light, feels fantastic, no weird noise, and holds air indefinitely. While I haven't had it apart yet, the build quality seems top notch. Even though the seller claims a 2 year warranty, I wouldn't hold my breath. But then again, you could almost buy two forks and have a spare for the price of the upgrade alone.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

mikerod553 said:


> I wish to upgrade my xct fork on my 2012 diamondback overdrive 29er to the new epicon, however my front wheel hub has a 9mm axle/qr and on the suntour website the epicon shows as 15mm through axle. I found a dealer online that sells them as a 9mm axle/qr
> 
> Amazon.com : 2015 SR Suntour Epicon XC MTB Fork (29", 100mm, Remote Lockout, Air Spring, QR 9mm, Black, New) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...





zephxiii said:


> I actually bought one of these from that seller via their ebay listing of it, should get it today.


What was shipped was not what was in the pictures which looks like a real Epicon. This is something else, not sure what exactly.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

We have been out of some select Raidon upgrade forks for a bit now but they are on the way...finally. They will start shipping in 3 weeks. Thanks to everyone that has participated and for those who have been waiting patiently.

Details about the future of the upgrade program are in the works. We are looking to make the process a little more streamlined and add a few new models. Stay tuned.

As for another bit of news. SR Suntour NA Inc. has rolled out a aftermarket website to purchase forks and most importantly general service parts to end users. This I think will be a huge stepping stone for us as it will better serve customers that need simple product in a quick manner. As always we are happy to take orders right over the phone.

Products will be available to North American shoppers only at this time. There is a good amount of parts currently posted but we will be posting more as the weeks past and things slow down a little.

SR SUNTOUR

Happy trails and thanks for the support.

Cheers Nick


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parts was the main reason I went away from suntour. Time to reconsider. I also like the fact I can get that weird cap remover. Always had to use needle nose pliers.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

Sweet stuff, just put an order for a Raidon 27.5. Ordering was easy enough, required just a proof of purchase/serial.

Can't wait to bomb the trail once I replace the fork.


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a straight epicon 1 1/8th. Got from Hong Kong. Ebay. Its gorgeous.


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my 2015 Epixon 27.5 and will be fix soon to my Giant Talon.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> What was shipped was not what was in the pictures which looks like a real Epicon. This is something else, not sure what exactly.


It may be a 2015 product of lower spec for sale only in Asia. I'd avoid it if a 2015.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello.

We have made a few changes to the upgrade program and I think most everyone will welcome the improvements. Mainly it is how to go about placing the order with us.

SR SUNTOUR Sales

To participate and get the upgrade fork send us a email to [email protected] with proof of purchase and your forks serial number. We will respond to you in 1 business day with a coupon code to purchase your new fork online at our retail store.

Forks ship out the next business day from when your order is placed.

We are planning to offer our new Aion fork in addition to the Raidon. It has a lot of great features and will hit a really sweet price point for those looking to make the jump. We should have them in 30-45 days. Info on the Aion is below.

Forks - SR SUNTOUR Cycling

Happy Holidays. Nick


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Nick,

Curious. I have the receipt for my bike, however there was a warranty issue where the manufacturer sent me a brand new bike. Thus no new receipt was issues. The shop just assembled the bike, swapped my saddle, pedals and grips and sent me on my way.
Guessing i'm SOL since receipt doesn't match bike?


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on this a few weeks back. Got the Raidon and look forward to getting it on soon. Cost was $204 shipped.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whacked said:


> Nick,
> 
> Curious. I have the receipt for my bike, however there was a warranty issue where the manufacturer sent me a brand new bike. Thus no new receipt was issues. The shop just assembled the bike, swapped my saddle, pedals and grips and sent me on my way.
> Guessing i'm SOL since receipt doesn't match bike?


Call Nick and get his OK. It will probably be a logic thing.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

pearl-drum-man said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this a few weeks back. Got the Raidon and look forward to getting it on soon. Cost was $204 shipped.


Here's an installation vid..


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's the link for the upgrade info.
SR Suntour North America


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I'll be taking advantage of this soon. For the Raidon, I'm just trying to figure out if its possible to get a remote lockout model instead of the standard lockout model. Anyone know?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

smccloud said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if its possible to get a remote lockout model instead of the standard lockout model. Anyone know?


Ask Nick.

[email protected]


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Nick responded to my question. I'll have to get a new cartridge, remote lever & top cap to upgrade it in the future. However XCT -> Raidon will still be a huge upgrade.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The price of the cartridge, lever and cap will probably be close to the price difference to upgrade to the epicon, no? I believe the epicon comes with the remote lockout, as well as lighter weight and better damping, and overall better capabilities. Not sure if its in your budget at the moment, but it may be worth saving for the epicon, rather than upgrading the raidon later.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Actually, its around $100 more than the Raidon w/ upgrades. And definitely not in my budget to spend $389.99 on the Epicon. Sadly, the Raidon will be almost 2/3 what I paid for the bike, but from reviews the frame is worth upgrading.

• Raidon XC LO R Air Disc 26-27.5-29” $189.99 Black or White
• Epicon TR RL RC 15Qlc2 120 26-27.5-29” $389.99 Black or White


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

OK, its cheaper than I expected at $95 for the cartridge and cap, but you still have to add the lever, and then shipping and handling. It just doesn't seem worth it to spend all that with no added performance. Do you really need the remote lockout?

But as far as worrying about spending so much on a fork for an otherwise inexpensive bike? Why care?! Its probably the single best upgrade you can make. You can always upgrade the components around an entry level bike in time.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> OK, its cheaper than I expected at $95 for the cartridge and cap, but you still have to add the lever, and then shipping and handling. It just doesn't seem worth it to spend all that with no added performance. Do you really need the remote lockout?
> 
> But as far as worrying about spending so much on a fork for an otherwise inexpensive bike? Why care?! Its probably the single best upgrade you can make. You can always upgrade the components around an entry level bike in time.


Remote lockout is more a want for me than a need. I will probably end up getting other upgrades instead of the remote lockout.


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi. Just would like to share the picture my upgrade fork. Epixon 2015.


----------



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Now I'll admit I don't know much about forks, but is this really that great of a deal? It's just $100 off retail for the Raidon, right ($189 + shipping)? I searched Amazon for "Raidon XC LO R Air Disc" and several results popped up between $222-$244. Just from what people are saying about it seems likes it's totally worth the upgrade, but it doesn't strike me as some super phenomenal deal.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

Is it normal for the rebound dial at the bottom to be loose. It turns easily, and only meets resistances at the near end.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

asanatheist said:


> Is it normal for the rebound dial at the bottom to be loose. It turns easily, and only meets resistances at the near end.


Do you mean the know itself meets resistance? Or do you mean the shock only shows resistance near the end of the adjustment.

Both sound normal to me, although I dont notice the knob getting much more difficult to turn towards the end. Make sure you re not trying to turn it too far!

As for the shock only showing resistance / damping towards the end of adjustment, this is because the damper acts differently when slowly compressing it by hand / vs a large abrupt movement when going over a drop off.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

tardman91 said:


> Now I'll admit I don't know much about forks, but is this really that great of a deal? It's just $100 off retail for the Raidon, right ($189 + shipping)? I searched Amazon for "Raidon XC LO R Air Disc" and several results popped up between $222-$244. Just from what people are saying about it seems likes it's totally worth the upgrade, but it doesn't strike me as some super phenomenal deal.


If I recall correctly, those on Amazon are Asian Market products thus will be a bit different. Also, I believe the only warranty you will get is with the Amazon seller.
There is a thread where someone bought a Amazon Epicon but received a lesser version.
case of Cavat Emptor.

But, if you think of it as disposable fork, then perhaps the amazon version may be better.
I prefer to have the real deal


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> Do you mean the know itself meets resistance? Or do you mean the shock only shows resistance near the end of the adjustment.
> 
> Both sound normal to me, although I dont notice the knob getting much more difficult to turn towards the end. Make sure you re not trying to turn it too far!
> 
> As for the shock only showing resistance / damping towards the end of adjustment, this is because the damper acts differently when slowly compressing it by hand / vs a large abrupt movement when going over a drop off.


The adjustment dial on the bottom itself shows no resistance when being turned until it gets to the end of either side. It's very loose when in between the two extremes (most and least rebound).


----------



## gt44ever (Jan 5, 2015)

OK so I have a question regarding this program. I currently own a cheap bike with a crappy fork that I'd like to upgrade to something at least respectable. I'm currently looking at an ex demo xcr that should work on my current bike. I'm considering upgrading the bike in the not too distant future which may or may not have a suntour fork on it (some have a rockshox or rest fork). Here's my main dilemma: my current bike is a 29er with a tapered headtube while several of the bikes in my anticipated price range are 27.5ers and/or have straight headtubes. Would it be possible to get the xcr for my current bike and then get a raidon for my next bike in a different wheel size and/or with a different steerer or does it have to match the previous fork? Also would the ex demo even be eligible for the program?
Just want to get my facts straight before I commit to anything right now.
Thanks


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

An XCR is not an upgrade at all unless it has hydraulic lockout and with that gets rebound damping. Even so it still weigh 6.2 pounds not 4.


----------



## gt44ever (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm comparing the xcr to my current cheapo zoom fork. My question was if getting the xcr would then qualify me for the suntour program and if I could then get a form for a different bike since I may be looking to take a step up in the foreseeable future, if that bike had say a rockshox xc 28 or 30, even if it wasn't the same wheel size and/or steerer type as my current bike.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You need a retail sales slip for a bike with the 'X' series or cheaper Suntour fork.
A 29er is better with a light tapered fork off ebay than a 27.5 bike. Especially with a light front wheel and tire as a further upgrade. 15mm would be good for the future.
That combo could drop 4+lbs off the front of your bike. It'll handle like a different bike.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program

I did this,
The Raidon fork for $189 Is a $350 fork and It transformed my bike


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

SR SUNTOUR North America is very excited to offer this program again for 2015. We have added a great new fork to our upgrade lineup and have simplified the whole process to order your new fork. Thank you to all that have inquired and participated in the upgrade program.

SR Suntour North America

Also in other news we made a huge refresh to our North American website. More useful and helpful things to come.

Cheers, Nick
[email protected]


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> SR SUNTOUR North America is very excited to offer this program again for 2014. We have added a great new fork to our upgrade lineup and have simplified the whole process to order your new fork. Thank you to all that have inquired and participated in the upgrade program.
> 
> ...


You mean 2015? Just checking. And I do like the new site, much easier to navigate.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha. Thanks for catching that. Yes. 2015. 

Cheers. Nick.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Ha. Thanks for catching that. Yes. 2015.
> 
> Cheers. Nick.


No problem. And to be honest, I was surprised by the XCT on my bike, not as bad as I thought it would be based on what people had said. Now to save for the Raidon.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a recent review of the Aion. Glad we have it as an option through the upgrade program.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Forks,33/SR-Suntour/Aion,15444

Cheers. Nick


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

man, you guys need to offer the fork upgrade program in asia too...


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

In case anyone hasn't seen this lately


----------



## suburbs (Mar 10, 2015)

Another vote for the program. Had a special request, they were very accommodating. The fork was shipped within hours of my first email.


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

Ordered mine today. Can't wait to get it installed.


----------



## mckenmic (Apr 27, 2015)

I recently upgraded my fork through the SR- Suntour loyalty program and was really happy with my choice for the first week of use, but know sadly I have already run into some problems. My first problem on the raidon is that my lockout cap keeps popping off of the fork when the fork is compressed. My other problem is also when the fork is compressed there is a weird clicking noise, I'm not sure if this is just how the fork sounds or if it is developing a problem since it didn't make any noises when I first got the fork.

Has anybody else run into these problems?

Thanks for the help


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

e-mail Suntour. Sounds like a warranty item. It shouldn't be "clicking". And caps should never come off.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mckenmic said:


> I recently upgraded my fork through the SR- Suntour loyalty program and was really happy with my choice for the first week of use, but know sadly I have already run into some problems. My first problem on the raidon is that my lockout cap keeps popping off of the fork when the fork is compressed. My other problem is also when the fork is compressed there is a weird clicking noise, I'm not sure if this is just how the fork sounds or if it is developing a problem since it didn't make any noises when I first got the fork.
> 
> Has anybody else run into these problems?
> 
> Thanks for the help


None of the problems I have with mine. It sounds like your fork is bad. Just submit a warranty claim.


----------



## carajean (May 25, 2008)

Is there a review of the Radion? I want to stick with QR..... Also a beginner so I dont know how the more expensive kind will benefit me.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

carajean said:


> Is there a review of the Radion? I want to stick with QR..... Also a beginner so I dont know how the more expensive kind will benefit me.


What do you think this thread is about?


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I'll chime in and say I lost my lockout pretty early in also. But I never use it so I didn't bother replacing. I liked the fork tho.


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

I just received my coupon yesterday from Nick and ordered the Raidon-XC LO-R 26" 1-1/8 straight steerer shortly after, this will replace the XCM HLO 100mm fork on my GT Avalanche Comp so I am expecting it to be quite an improvement.
I am super excited for it to arrive I just hope it comes soon, as it showed to be the last black colored Raidon listed with my size dimensions.
Hopefully it doesn't go backorder.

Update:06/18/2015
I received the package shipped notification e-mail today, so Yay! it is on it's way!


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

*2014 GT Avalanche Comp with Suntour Raidon-XC fork upgrade*

Here's my baby...Raidon-XC style!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

The damper knob broke on my fork. Filled out a warranty claim. Processed within a day. These guys got some serious customer service


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

So if I currently have a stock Suntour XCR fork, would I upgrade to a Raidon or Aion? I'm a beginner XC/Trail rider.

Would I need to upgrade other items to balance out the bike? If so, is it cost effective, or should I invest in another bike for other riding styles?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I just upgraded the fork. Bought the Raidon versio. Happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

On checking your profile, the 2014 Kona Mahuna has a 1-1/8" straight steerer, 9mm QR axles and 100mm of suspension travel, this narrows your choices to only the Raidon as the Aion is only available with a tapered steerer tube and 15mm through axles . Also the Aion has 150-160mm of travel, this would change your bicycle's geometry beyond the original design and probably not for the better, it's best to install a fork with the same amount of travel, if you feel you still want to increase the amount I would suggest only increasing it by 10mm-20mm so for example 110mm or 120mm. This will keep your bike closes to it original geometry without adversely effecting it's steerability and overall control.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gorn1120 said:


> So if I currently have a stock Suntour XCR fork, would I upgrade to a Raidon or Aion? I'm a beginner XC/Trail rider.
> 
> Would I need to upgrade other items to balance out the bike? If so, is it cost effective, or should I invest in another bike for other riding styles?


the Raidon will work, but my question is if it will gain you much. Is your XCR beaten up or have the wrong spring size for your weight? If it's still relatively new and in good working condition, I'd just ride it.

And balancing out the rest of the bike isn't necessary. Replace parts as they break, but no need to upgrade everything. If you planned on doing that, it's worth it to simply get a new bike.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

Currently Out of stock for 29er- Raidon LO R AIR is out of stock for 1 1/8.

How long do these take to get back in stock? I would love to upgrade my wifes current xct fork.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi.

We have a shipment of new Raidon 29 forks coming in the next 30 days.

Unfortunately we ran out as the demand was much higher this year than last and the weather turned nice much earlier this year.

Check back with us in 2-3 weeks!

Cheers. Nick


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have a shipment of new Raidon 29 forks coming in the next 30 days.
> 
> ...


I hope mine gets in soon! I've been waiting a month and a half for it. Hard wait.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

watts888 said:


> the Raidon will work, but my question is if it will gain you much. Is your XCR beaten up or have the wrong spring size for your weight? If it's still relatively new and in good working condition, I'd just ride it.
> 
> And balancing out the rest of the bike isn't necessary. Replace parts as they break, but no need to upgrade everything. If you planned on doing that, it's worth it to simply get a new bike.


This misinformation is a joke, right? Right?
A spring in one side fork with plastic bushings and pogo stick no rebound damping that weighs 6.2lbs. against a 4.5lb metal bushing infinitely adjustable for sag air fork with a sealed oil actual compression damper and adjustable rebound damping.
I'm not seeing much performance difference here, are you?

Couple days ago I was at the trail entrance with a new rider with a Rockhopper and an 'X' fork. Just a few trail rides and his already had multiple black dirt/grease rings around the stanchions on its way to a timely death. But if you stay on the bike paths you might not need a Raidon. This guy was too good, even without a helmet yet.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not a joke. I think you're looking at the XCT, which does blow. the XCR isn't that bad.

for a 29er QR fork
Raidon = 2067g (4.5 lbs), XCR = 2528g (5.5 lbs)
Both are 32mm stanchions
both of hydraulic lockout
both have rebound adjust

I will admit, the metal bushings in the raidon and the air cartridge are nice, but they do not justify the $200 pricetag until it's worn out.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

That model is one of the best of the 'X' forks. Too bad about the short term plastic bushings.
I would check if your bike can take an external lower headset bearing to be able to use a tapered fork with 15mm QR and only upgrade with the addition of a new lighter front wheel and tire. That combo will give you enough change to feel like a new bike. Especially if you go with a rim with 30mm internal width for dramatically improved cornering grip.
It's where you will end up anyway.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Raidon is a great fork. Don't wait if you can.


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

My apologies; it's a 2015.



Paschfire said:


> On checking your profile, the 2014 Kona Mahuna has a 1-1/8" straight steerer, 9mm QR axles and 100mm of suspension travel, this narrows your choices to only the Raidon as the Aion is only available with a tapered steerer tube and 15mm through axles . Also the Aion has 150-160mm of travel, this would change your bicycle's geometry beyond the original design and probably not for the better, it's best to install a fork with the same amount of travel, if you feel you still want to increase the amount I would suggest only increasing it by 10mm-20mm so for example 110mm or 120mm. This will keep your bike closes to it original geometry without adversely effecting it's steerability and overall control.


----------



## Rmohr (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all. First post to this site. First year having my bike and I would like to upgrade my fork before the end of the season. I looked through a few pages but there's quite a few. Didn't see any contact info other than through this site so hopefully I can get in contact.


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Rmohr said:


> Hi all. First post to this site. First year having my bike and I would like to upgrade my fork before the end of the season. I looked through a few pages but there's quite a few. Didn't see any contact info other than through this site so hopefully I can get in contact.


Based on other MTBer experiences within this thread, please call!

The guy you can talk to through our site is Nick:
http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=572346


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Rmohr said:


> Didn't see any contact info other than through this site so hopefully I can get in contact.


Look here: http://www.srsuntourna.com/upgrade/

http://emarket.srsuntourna.com/collections/forks


----------



## Rmohr (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll get in touch with Nick.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Would going from 120mm to 100mm be a hugh change?

I have a 2006 Schwinn Rocket Comp, wanting to upgrade the fork and thinking about going with a Suntour. Right now I have a Manitou Axel Comp, 120mm travel on it and was looking to see if 100 or 120 would make a big difference. 

thanks


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

MTBAlabama said:


> Right now I have a Manitou Axel Comp


You should contact Manitou and see if they still have their trade in program, they used to give around 30% off a new fork if you send them your old fork.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Will check into that but was looking at getting something else just to try another brand. Looking for good deals really.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's 40 off and requires a old Manitou fork from the 'bad' years.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

how old is the bad years lol. Mines a 2006.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

MTBAlabama said:


> how old is the bad years lol. Mines a 2006.


That probably qualifies. Shoot them an email.
They sell it through your lbs so you don't ship it to them.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

A current model Marvel or Minute would be a big upgrade over the old Axle.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello All.

Thanks for all of you who have been patient while the Raidon's were on backorder. 

Black 29" Raidon XC LO R's are back in stock!!!!

Cheers, Nick.


----------



## ator (Aug 18, 2015)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Thanks for all of you who have been patient while the Raidon's were on backorder.
> 
> ...


What do I need to do?


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Thanks for all of you who have been patient while the Raidon's were on backorder.
> 
> ...


Thank you Nick, Shawn was very helpful with me. Glad to say my black, 29", straight 1-1/8" Raidon is on it's way.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Sweet. Just found this. I need to upgrade my xct forks


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Verde (May 19, 2013)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Thanks for all of you who have been patient while the Raidon's were on backorder.
> 
> ...


I ordered my Black 29" Raidon XC LO R on Friday and it was delivered Saturday (8/29/15). Looks great and I am looking forward to getting it installed tomorrow. Thanks to Shawn for his help...

The documentation that came with it (CD that included several products manuals) was not helpful, though. I read some where that you can set the fork at 80mm, 100mm, or 120mm travel. Not sure how you do that and nothing in the CD clarified.


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is my 29" Raidon fork installed. Now I just need to set the sag and ride it!


----------



## Verde (May 19, 2013)

gplara73 said:


> Here is my 29" Raidon fork installed. Now I just need to set the sag and ride it!


Bike looks good; the new fork is even color coordinated.

Did you set your travel different than the way it came? If so, how'd you do it?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cheers.


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Verde said:


> Bike looks good; the new fork is even color coordinated.
> 
> Did you set your travel different than the way it came? If so, how'd you do it?


I had my lbs do the install as well as set it up for 120mm travel. The video Nick posted above me is what I referenced to adjust the travel.


----------



## Verde (May 19, 2013)

gplara73 said:


> I had my lbs do the install as well as set it up for 120mm travel. The video Nick posted above me is what I referenced to adjust the travel.


Thanks Nick & gp.

Definitely looks like something I'll have the shop handle. I am planning on going with 100mm


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

Nick, do you know what amount of travel with which the Raidon ships?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

All Raidon's ship from us at 100mm.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

How do I order my 29er Radion? Which is better, web or through you?


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

banditpowdercoat said:


> How do I order my 29er Radion? Which is better, web or through you?


cobba posted the contact info above, I quoted him here again. If you do as the link suggests, contacting the SR Suntour Sales/Techincal staff will give you the best results.



cobba said:


> Look here: SR Suntour North America
> 
> Forks | SR SUNTOUR NA Inc.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Odd question, do the new forks come with full retail packaging, including the shock pump, or are they OEM without the pump? Sent to homes, or LBS only?


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

And I emailed my info to them over a week ago. No response at all!


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

banditpowdercoat said:


> And I emailed my info to them over a week ago. No response at all!


Give Nick a PM on here and see if he can help. I think it took about a week or so when I first made contact.



watts888 said:


> Odd question, do the new forks come with full retail packaging, including the shock pump, or are they OEM without the pump? Sent to homes, or LBS only?


They only ship the fork with manuals/instructions. You will need to purchase your own shock pump. They will ship to your LBS if that is who you worked with. In my case it was shipped to my home.


----------



## GrantM (Apr 27, 2015)

Are you happy with the forks? Do you feel a difference compared to the stock fork? I have a hardrock and was thinking about upgrading.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

GrantM said:


> Are you happy with the forks? Do you feel a difference compared to the stock fork? I have a hardrock and was thinking about upgrading.


Very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantM (Apr 27, 2015)

gplara73 said:


> Here is my 29" Raidon fork installed. Now I just need to set the sag and ride it!


Feel a difference from the stock?


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

GrantM said:


> Feel a difference from the stock?


The Raidon is lighter then the XCT it replaced. The suspension feels more in control over uneven surfaces now, not that I thought the XCT felt out of control mind you, which helps promote my confidence.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm still a noob but I think the xct handles like garbage. Even my wife's xcr with the little damping is way better. Just hate the pogo and fork slapping at full extension. 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Different levels of XCT fork. Some actually have a hydraulic lockout with semi-decent bumpers at the travels end. Most are the cheap single spring inside a metal tube. They are only good for smooth dirt path and gravel to take the edge off. They start getting twisty and noodley too if you weigh over 160lbs. suntours use of the same XCT description for the different fork options is very misleading. And tacking the V3 or V4 and the MLO or HLO at the end is even more confusing for a new rider.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Well my radion lo air is ordered. Yayyyy! Was hoping for white but only had black


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Got my Radion today. Well a few days ago but just got home form work. I set for 120mm travel and installed on bike. WOW!!! All I can say. My front end feels solid now. The XCT was flexing under braking, I knew that, but didnt know how much. I haven't adjusted sag really, about 40%, 50PSI in it. But ya, thank you Suntour for the upgrade


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bike looks good with the black fork. This is how these bikes should have been equipped, with a Raidon.


----------



## NC Hillbilly (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks good! I think I spy a heli on the bench. What do you fly?

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

NC Hillbilly said:


> Looks good! I think I spy a heli on the bench. What do you fly?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


Yes you do. That's my Protos 500. Awaiting new parts. Also have trex 700 nitro and a 450.

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## NC Hillbilly (Sep 13, 2015)

I fly a T-Rex 500 and 600 pro. Glad to see
a fellow heli pilot on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Mee too mee too. Though t-rex is a little rich for my blood. Hobby king 450 and 500. And a few electric fixed wings.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Sweet boys. I'm goin for a Goblin 380 this winter for my beater heli. 
Guitsboy, save up for a trex at least. The hk ones are ok to learn but really fly like crap. Once you get hovering down and starts flips rolls and fast flight, they are not as stable. Hard to describe untill you fly a better one 
Ps made a heli thread in off topics for us to bs in 

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## narcoleptic (Aug 21, 2015)

How long does Suntour usually take from start to finish? I sent an email on October 23rd, received a reply the same day and sent my proof of purchase and the serial number of the fork but haven't received anything since then.


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

I am in Ottawa,Ont Canada, It took 13 days to arrive at my door step.


----------



## NC Hillbilly (Sep 13, 2015)

Posted in wrong thread (sorry)


----------



## narcoleptic (Aug 21, 2015)

Paschfire said:


> I am in Ottawa,Ont Canada, It took 13 days to arrive at my door step.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant from when Suntour was first contacted to when they'd approve the upgrade. Its almost been two weeks and I haven't received a reply to my email.


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

It took about two weeks to get the discount code for me.


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh sorry.... I received my discount code the following day I emailed my serial# pic and receipt pic. To be accurate I sent the info around 6-7pm and got the reply with code the next morning around 10am my time.


----------



## narcoleptic (Aug 21, 2015)

I emailed them again this afternoon, and I got a code.


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

I sent my email on Nov 18th. Hoping to get discount code soon. Probably wont happen until next week due to holidays.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy New Year!

2015 was a great year for our company and we introduced several new products while increasing the performance and quality of our entry level offerings.

SR SUNTOUR NORTH AMERICA has decided to push the upgrade program into 2016 due to all of the interest and great feed back we have received yet again. Thank you!

For the most part all the current forks will stay the same in terms of options and pricing. After several suggestions and numerous request by folks that have participated, we have decided to add a few new options to the already great line up.

New for 2016 we are offering a remote cartridge upgrade kit for our Raidon series forks! It is currently in stock and can be ordered in addition to your new Raidon XC LO R. For those that have already purchased your Raidon, we are extending this option to you as well.

When purchasing the upgraded kit with your new fork you get a new cartridge, remote lockout and the top cap assembly. You'll be able keep the original lockout cartridge that comes equipped with the fork in case of any chance that you want a traditional lockout again or need to have a quick replacement on hand to fixed a damaged one. We think this is a great upgrade and was asked for by a lot of people that participated.
Remote equipped Raidons sell for $359.95 Retail and with the upgrade kit and upgrade discount it will come to $254.95 before shipping.

You can click the link below for the upgrade cartridge kit on our website.

Raidon RL R Kit | SR SUNTOUR NA Inc.

And lastly we are going to offer for the first time a upgrade for all the up and coming little shredders out there. We have a new 24" air fork that is very, very similar to the Raidon with just a few cost cutting corners that aren't required for lighter weight and less aggressive riders.This fork will be available by late winter just in time for the spring.

The XCR LO Air 24 will be available through the upgrade program for $129.95 instead of the 199.95 suggested retail.

We are working on getting all the details and pricing up on our website but to participate simply click the link below to see the requirements.

SR Suntour North America

Cheers, Nick
[email protected]


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nick,

That is awesome! I might take advantage of the remote upgrade option. The better news (for my son at least) is the soon to be released upgrade option for the 24" fork. Anyway we can pre-order or get on the mailing list to order when it becomes available?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey George.

We don't have an exact date yet as to when the 24" forks will ship....so we have decided to hold off on taking any back orders. We have been told that they'll be here in February though.

Feel free to send me an email later down the road I can can update you with a more solid ETA.

Cheers, Nick
[email protected]


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome, will do Nick ... and Happy New Years to you as well.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

For adding the remote to the xc lo. You replace the whole damper cartridge? Either way I think I'll be ordering it soon. Only got a handful of rides on my new raidon but love it 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## narcoleptic (Aug 21, 2015)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> New for 2016 we are offering a remote cartridge upgrade kit for our Raidon series forks! It is currently in stock and can be ordered in addition to your new Raidon XC LO R. For those that have already purchased your Raidon, we are extending this option to you as well.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I ordered (on Dec 23rd) a Raidon and it just shipped yesterday. If I knew, I would have added that to the order.

Is there a limit to the upgrade program? I have another bike I bought last year that I could upgrade and get the remote lockout, too.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

@ Bandit.

Yes, the cartridges are different between LO and RL so they need to be swapped.

@Narcoleptic

Apologies on the shipping delay. Our order was held up in customs from the Holiday season and didn't arrive until Tuesday. No limit on participating as long as you have the paperwork and serial number. 

Cheers, Nick


----------



## narcoleptic (Aug 21, 2015)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Apologies on the shipping delay. Our order was held up in customs from the Holiday season and didn't arrive until Tuesday. No limit on participating as long as you have the paperwork and serial number.
> 
> Cheers, Nick


No problem, I wasn't complaining about the shipping. I've actually been waiting since November for a 27.5 fork. I'm just happy to get it. Suntour has been great, responding quickly when there was a mix up with my code when I went to order, and updates on when the forks would ship.

I'll submit the second bike for the program, thank you.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Nick,

Is there a reason this doesn't extend to countries like Australia?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Nick, just by chance, does this program work with any dealers in Honduras? I'm thinking about upgrading my 120mm XCM for an Epicon or so, but have no idea how to get it other than ordering through amazon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

hambocairns said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Is there a reason this doesn't extend to countries like Australia?


Talk to your local Suntour branch, Australia isn't covered by Suntour North America.
I don't think the branch of Suntour that covers Australia would like Suntour North America interfering with the way they do business.

Contact - SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey, I'm getting a new 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er. Is there a step up available for my stock fork that isn't horrendously expensive? I'm not doing hardcore mountain stuff but smoother is always better


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Ponderosa has an XCR air fork. Not amazing, but it's not a bad fork. It's really only one step below the raidon. When it wears out, get a new fork, but until then, I'd ride it just the way it is. Comparable to a rockshox XC32.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

watts888 said:


> The Ponderosa has an XCR air fork. Not amazing, but it's not a bad fork. It's really only one step below the raidon. When it wears out, get a new fork, but until then, I'd ride it just the way it is. Comparable to a rockshox XC32.


Oh? In what way is the Raidon still a bit better? I'm just wondering if it's worth the small cost for a better fork while the upgrade program exists


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The upgrade program isn't going anywhere based on the age of this thread. Suntour's program is good, and they have nothing to gain by discontinuing it. 

Comparing the standard raidon to the suntour XCR.
Stanchions: raidon's are alloy, XCR is steel. Alloy is lighter, but can gouge if you wreck. For a light weight rider who doesn't crashing, raidon wins. If you're pushing 250 lbs, I'd stick with steel. The weight loss is about 3/4 pound of non-rotating weight. Not worth it to me. both are 32mm diameter, which is the same diameter as most of the upper end forks. 

Air cartridge. easy. both are air. Raidon's is a litle better, but I doubt it would be noticed. The raidon is 100mm travel, and the XCR is 80mm travel. If you have a lot of rocks and roots you're bombing down, you might notice a difference. Probably won't unless you rode a 80mm fork and 100mm fork back-to-back.

Rebound: the raidon is better, but it's like comparing a v6 ford mustang to a v8 mustang. the v8 is better, but the v6 will still work pretty darn well and both will beat the snot out of a fiesta.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

watts888 said:


> it's like comparing a v6 ford mustang to a v8 mustang. the v8 is better, but the v6 will still work pretty darn well and both will beat the snot out of a fiesta.


Go tell that to Ken Block...


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Go tell that to Ken Block...


OK, a stock fiesta. And Ken's Fiesta is no longer a Fiesta. It's a bullet in car shape. It's like a NASCAR Chevy Malibu. OOH, the sticker says it's a Malibu, I think I'll buy one and go fast.

nope!


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

watts888 said:


> The upgrade program isn't going anywhere based on the age of this thread. Suntour's program is good, and they have nothing to gain by discontinuing it.
> 
> Comparing the standard raidon to the suntour XCR.
> Stanchions: raidon's are alloy, XCR is steel. Alloy is lighter, but can gouge if you wreck. For a light weight rider who doesn't crashing, raidon wins. If you're pushing 250 lbs, I'd stick with steel. The weight loss is about 3/4 pound of non-rotating weight. Not worth it to me. both are 32mm diameter, which is the same diameter as most of the upper end forks.
> ...


Would it almost be better to spend the money on a RockShox model instead?


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Arct1c0n, for what you want to do, the Standard XCR air fork will be more than good enough. I don't think you would notice a difference from the XCR to a Raidon or even a lower end Rockshox like XC32 or Recon Silver. I think the XCR air is a good fork and I have been satisfied with it. Like the man said, just ride it till it wears out. I know the upgrade bug can take over, but the Ponderosa you got has a good starting level of components that should last a long time.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Arct1c0n said:


> Would it almost be better to spend the money on a RockShox model instead?


No, go with the Raidon. All top end forks have alloy stanchions and I've never had a gouge damaging one of them. The probability is near zero. Don't think possibility make decisions on probability. Those lighter stanchions contribute to a 1.75 lb. lighter fork. You will notice the weight difference climbing through rocks and steering the bike in corners. The Raidon has a very well designed sealed damper...like a car shock absorber. No maintenance and good performance.
You really have to look at a Recon Gold or Reba to get better performance. And a Reba needs an upgrade RTC3 damper for an additional $100. If you find a deal on a Reba, the damper is a 5 minute drop-in swap. No oil change.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have to agree with the others. Ride it as is until you can justify spending 400-600 or more on a new fork. Its simply not worth spending the money on the smaller incremental upgrades. Though if you can find a real epicon in the 200-300 range, that might be worth while. They had been on sale, at srsuntourna but appear to be sold out now. Just dont bite on the fake ones on ebay with the QR's.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is a review of some entry level forks.
Budget Cross Country Forks for Your Bike
the XCR coil and Raidon did pretty good, the XCR air you have is better than the XCR coil as it has an air cartridge instead of coils and has rebound damping adjustment. I think the XCR on the Ponderosa is Taiwan made. Besides a slight weight difference, not sure how much better the Raidon would be compared to the XCR air. Only difference might be steel sanctions on the XCR and aluminum on the Raidon, the damper and air cartridge might be the same.
Its too bad, most people think Suntour forks are bottom of the barrel. Its because of the crappy XCT fork you get on entry level bikes. But their higher end forks get good reviews.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

roktoy said:


> Its too bad, most people think Suntour forks are bottom of the barrel. Its because of the crappy XCT fork you get on entry level bikes. But their higher end forks get good reviews.


Also an age thing. The XCT and XCM from 5-10 years ago are different from the ones right now, and the base level XCT from 5-10 years was pretty bad. 26mm stanchion with a single coil on one side. It's what's currently on the $200 wallyworld bikes. The newer round of XCT and XCM forks with the hydraulic lockout are getting better. Still have some long term heavy use maintenance issues though.

The XCT is perfectly fine for casual riding on gravel and dirt with a few rocks and roots thrown in. Once you start getting aggressive, it just can't keep up. Good for getting the feet wet, but if a rider gets serious, that upgrade tidal wave hits quick.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

See, now this guy is telling me the fork is crap and no bike above $700 should have that kind of low grade fork according to him. Crap, now I'm worried...

So I scored a new 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er for $261!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Arct1c0n said:


> See, now this guy is telling me the fork is crap and no bike above $700 should have that kind of low grade fork according to him. Crap, now I'm worried...
> 
> So I scored a new 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er for $261!


Without knowing any better, I'd say that youre dealing with someone who does not own a recent suntour fork, and is still parroting the poor performance of their older lower end forks. Just like you cant judge a modern day Hyundai based on how the old 1989 Excel performed. Times change, technology and manufacturing marches on, and products (even lower end ones) improve.

This is a thread based on people who actively own and ride modern suntour forks.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Arct, you posted everywhere )
That guy doesn't know what he is talking about. Yes the XCR air fork is not the best, but its not a bad fork either. 
And $400 bikes usually come with XCT forks. look at Specialized Rockhopper expert at $1150, come with the XCR Air fork. 
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/trail/rockhopper-expert-29/106299
In fact, I would say the ponderosa that retailed for 1100 and you got much cheaper is equivalent to this rochopper expert.
Also look at a Giant Talon 29er, at 850, comes with the lower end XCM coil fork.
So most bikes 700 will not come with a fork as good as the XCR, usually you need to get to 1000 before you start seeing the XCR or Rockshox air forks.
A trek Xcaliber 7 at $960 comes with a cheaper Rockshox XC30 coil fork.
As someone said earlier, the XCR air is about equivalent to an XC32 solo air, or Recon silver.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Arct1c0n said:


> See, now this guy is telling me the fork is crap and no bike above $700 should have that kind of low grade fork according to him. Crap, now I'm worried...


Don't worry, the suntour XCR fork is good. He probably thinks a $600 fork is junk. It's a good fork for a $500-600 bike, excellent for a $281 one. At $700-800, I'd expect a better fork, but for an extra $200, I should get a better fork.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

I like the rest of what that guy said:
_2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er | Components and Reviews

""""""""Wow,, "Entry-Level Components",, "The 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er is a hardtail bike designed for trail riding. It has 29-inch wheels, an aluminum frame, 80 mm of travel, and entry-level components."

,,,Yup,,reading the specs' I found a Suntour XCR 80mm travel fork found on any $400 bike anywhere..Looks to me,,IMO you fell for the old mark em up to mark em down trick..

The components on your very heavy Hard Tail trail bike read like every sub $500 bike In any bike shop, anywhere In the USA,,

Ok so I may be very wrong but In this country $1,000 hard tails come with Good quality level Fox or Rockshox fork that works.. "That XCR Suntor is for light trail use only" so says a sticker on the lower leg. I had one,, and Its fine for mom and the kids on a dirt road but not for single track..

AT $261 you got your money's worth. I'd pay that for that bike If I wanted such a steed.
Just sayin,,, This Is my simple opinion on what I read about that bike...

The $1,000 Hard Tails I see on the trails all come in at or less than 26 pounds, often far less,
I don't think I've ever seen a mtb, any mtb cost over $700 with that XCR fork.. """""""""
_
What $1000 dollar hardtail comes with Fox forks? As for entry level, I would think X7 is more mid level. I guess entry is in the eye of the beholder, if your riding XTR stuff, Deore, slx or X7 looks entry level. And at 28.6lbs its inline with other hardtails in the 1100 price range. But you got a 1100 bike for 261. 
Also would challenge anyone to find a sub 500 bike with similar components. You wont find it at airborne, or bikes direct with these components at 500 or less. I think you got more than your moneys worth for 261, what would a bike for 261 really look like, it would be crap, crap, crap... Guy is full of Shht, his bikes aren't even high end either. His bikes are alivio, deore level, the X7 is as good if not better.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

roktoy said:


> Ok so I *am* very wrong but In this country *it costs* $1,000 *to get a* Good quality level Fox or Rockshox fork that works..


Fixed that for him.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

watts888 said:


> Don't worry, the suntour XCR fork is good. He probably thinks a $600 fork is junk. It's a good fork for a $500-600 bike, excellent for a $281 one. At $700-800, I'd expect a better fork, but for an extra $200, I should get a better fork.


Think it will handle my heavier weight of 230 at 6 foot? I'm not a light guy so others have said cheaper forks can't handle heavier people


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Arct1c0n said:


> Think it will handle my heavier weight of 230 at 6 foot? I'm not a light guy so others have said cheaper forks can't handle heavier people


When people say cheaper forks are not for heavier people, they are talking about cheap coil sprung forks, usually have 28 or 30mm sanctions. Those coils are sprung for average weight guys, like 180lbs. This fork has 32mm sanctions will be fine for your weight and what you want to do. You said its mostly street and some dirt trail riding, nothing extreme. Main thing for you was to get an air shock so you can pump it up for your weight. Plus its only set at 80mm travel, if it were 32mm tubes with 140mm travel and you were doing some knarly downhill's, yeah it might feel like a noodle.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

roktoy said:


> Main thing for you was to get an air shock so you can pump it up for your weight.


probably one of the most important things you'll need to get any air fork to work for you. Change the pressure to get it how you like. Don't be afraid to adjust the pressure or rebound either. Every rider is different, every trail is different.
http://www.amazon.com/RockShox-High-Pressure-Shock-Pump-300/dp/B005543YUE

Since you bought this at REI, if you have an REI nearby, you could probably stop by their shop and have them adjust the pressure. Alternative is to ask around your local bike riding group members or bike co-ops to see if they have one you could borrow for an afternoon.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

watts888 said:


> probably one of the most important things you'll need to get any air fork to work for you. Change the pressure to get it how you like. Don't be afraid to adjust the pressure or rebound either. Every rider is different, every trail is different.
> http://www.amazon.com/RockShox-High-Pressure-Shock-Pump-300/dp/B005543YUE
> 
> Since you bought this at REI, if you have an REI nearby, you could probably stop by their shop and have them adjust the pressure. Alternative is to ask around your local bike riding group members or bike co-ops to see if they have one you could borrow for an afternoon.


I would set the 80mm XCR air fork to 20% sag, that's about 16mm sagged. And adjust from there to your liking.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

watts888 said:


> probably one of the most important things you'll need to get any air fork to work for you. Change the pressure to get it how you like. Don't be afraid to adjust the pressure or rebound either. Every rider is different, every trail is different.
> Amazon.com : RockShox High-Pressure Shock Pump (300 psi max) : Bike Suspension And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Since you bought this at REI, if you have an REI nearby, you could probably stop by their shop and have them adjust the pressure. Alternative is to ask around your local bike riding group members or bike co-ops to see if they have one you could borrow for an afternoon.


I haven't picked it up yet, and I need to have the handlebars and grips swapped out and possibly the seat too, so I will get the pressure and sag adjusted to me on the spot


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd continue riding the XCR Air as well : )

Cheers, Nick

BTW. We are getting ready to launch some pretty exciting news about the upgrade program.........more to come next week.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I'd continue riding the XCR Air as well : )
> 
> Cheers, Nick
> 
> BTW. We are getting ready to launch some pretty exciting news about the upgrade program.........more to come next week.


Subscribed!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a 27.5 straight steerer XCM 120mm travel with 30 mm stanchions on my hardtail. It came stock with the bike. 

I don't think the program could work with our dealers in Honduras, but I'd like to have a few options to buy, like Amazon or that sort of things.
As far as I know, the Epicon is travel adjustable and I could make it a 140mm fork (no travel restrictions for my frame), so that would be a pretty solid option for my riding, but is there any other good option with straight steerer from Suntour? Nick, maybe you can help me with that.
It would be pretty good for my non serious XC racing riding, but I'll also use this bike for general AM use and a few non serious DH races, so i'd like to have something a little bit more beefier than an Epicon. I'm kinda light at 150lbs though, so maybe the Epicon would be enough, but you tell me. 

I would love to have some recommendations! Thanks in advance.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

My wife's Kona has a XCR and mine came with XCT. hers was miles better. Now I got a Raidon and truthfully I don't feel any difference in the two except the raidon I can adjust sag a lot more. Damping still works great on both. 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I'd continue riding the XCR Air as well : )
> 
> Cheers, Nick


So the guy who sells the forks says the old one is fine? That's honest customer service if I ever heard it. Not often you go and ask a salesman if you should upgrade and they say you don't need to.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

watts888 said:


> So the guy who sells the forks says the old one is fine? That's honest customer service if I ever heard it. Not often you go and ask a salesman if you should upgrade and they say you don't need to.


Their whole upgrade program is fantastic imo, when I first heard about it I assumed they took back the old fork to rebuild and sell as refurbished or something, but they don't. I'm not aware of any similar programs from companies in other fields either.


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I'd continue riding the XCR Air as well : )
> 
> Cheers, Nick
> 
> BTW. We are getting ready to launch some pretty exciting news about the upgrade program.........more to come next week.


Really? Why that? I'm surprised you, from the company say no also


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi.

The XCR air is 85-90% of what the Raidon is. The only difference is the air spring chamber and the alloy stanchions and a steel vs aluminum LO R cartridge. Sure, the Raidon is lighter but not enough to really warrant spending the money to upgrade. The performance is what matters and in terms of riding performance they are almost identical. 

You get all the features of the Raidon with the XCR Air only with a slight weight penalty. 

If I were looking to spend money burning a hole in my pocket I'd get a good set of tyres for the riding in my area. More grip equals better speed and more stability. 

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Nick, good to know the performance and features are about the same, what is the is the difference in the air spring chambers, i also heard the XCR comes with plastic bushings instead of metal bushing that come on the Raidon? Is that true, or is that specific to the coil sprung XCR?


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The XCR air is 85-90% of what the Raidon is. The only difference is the air spring chamber and the alloy stanchions and a steel vs aluminum LO R cartridge. Sure, the Raidon is lighter but not enough to really warrant spending the money to upgrade. The performance is what matters and in terms of riding performance they are almost identical.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you much for you sincerity and honesty about your own product even though it prevents a sale/trade in your companies favor!


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The XCR air is 85-90% of what the Raidon is. The only difference is the air spring chamber and the alloy stanchions and a steel vs aluminum LO R cartridge. Sure, the Raidon is lighter but not enough to really warrant spending the money to upgrade. The performance is what matters and in terms of riding performance they are almost identical.
> 
> ...


Also, how do I modify the shock to get 100mm travel?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Soo...anyone wanna help me out with my question?


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know the answer, but it shouldn't be too hard for you to find with a little searching


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

Davidfs said:


> I don't know the answer, but it shouldn't be too hard for you to find with a little searching


We'll that was about as useful as tits on a borehog


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

Deartist7 said:


> Soo...anyone wanna help me out with my question?


I would PM nick directly


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Arct1c0n said:


> We'll that was about as useful as tits on a borehog


In the time you took to be snarky, you could have searched Google and come up with all these results, the mbr.co.uk link appears to be good, although I didn't watch the video:
https://www.google.com/search?q=cxr...droid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

Davidfs said:


> In the time you took to be snarky, you could have searched Google and come up with all these results, the mbr.co.uk link appears to be good, although I didn't watch the video:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cxr...droid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I'd continue riding the XCR Air as well : )
> 
> Cheers, Nick
> 
> BTW. We are getting ready to launch some pretty exciting news about the upgrade program.........more to come next week.


I am ready for an upgrade, I will wait for that news!


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

There is a spacer you move inside that changes the travel from 80 to 100mm. Process is same for raidon, look on suntour site. There isnt specific instructions for xcr air, it should be similar to other spacer forks. If you do, would be good to have someone dona how to guide on it.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

There is the update that I promised last week. Still working out some bugs but I think this will be a big hit for a lot of unhappy fork owner's out there.

SR SUNTOUR UPGRADE PROGRAM

SR SUNTOUR North America is revising our upgrade program to reach a broader range of cyclist. Starting immediately we are offering this program to riders using products from other brands as well as current SR SUNTOUR owners. This program is designed to allow riders using less than ideal equipment to upgrade to a fork that will perform at a higher level than what they currently own and ride and be purchased at a substantially discounted price from MSRP.

The rules to apply are the same as they have been in the past. Applicants must be the original owner of the bike or fork that they are upgrading from. A valid proof of purchase must be submitted and we would require the serial number of any SR SUNTOUR fork. We will not require the serial number from a competitor's fork and we do not require the fork to be sent to us.

SR SUNTOUR North America has increased the available products through the upgrade program so that there is a fork for every rider and their riding style. The following forks will be available through the upgrade path.

XCR LO 24 AIR $149.95 
RAIDON XC LO R AIR $199.95
AION LO R 15QLC2 $349.95
AION RC 15QLC2 $349.95
AURON RC2 TI 15QLC2 $449.95
AXON WERX RL RC 15QLC $599.95
DUROLUX R2C2 20QLC $549.95
RUX R2C2 200 T DS $799.95

To place your order, please submit an email with your required information and we will get back with you within 1 business day with a coupon code to use at the time of check out. Note that all orders with SR SUNTOUR North America ship for free domestically over $49.95

If you have any further questions feel free to email us or call us at 1-855-205-BIKE.

Cheers, Nick
[email protected]

SR SUNTOUR Forks Parts Service Repair


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> There is the update that I promised last week. Still working out some bugs but I think this will be a big hit for a lot of unhappy fork owner's out there.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

Question, can upgraded users upgrade again to a higher model? I upgraded from the xcr to Raidon. Could I upgrade from Raidon to something better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet. any news on a suntour fatbike fork?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

watts888 said:


> sweet. Any news on a suntour fatbike fork?


this!!! So much of this!!!


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

No Fat Bike forks in the pipeline as of yet.

Several options for + wheels next year. 

Cheers. Nick


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear the plus will be coming out. I seem to recall seeing a take-off B+ Raidon for sale. Will any plus forks be available as part of the upgrade program?

But seriously, who's idea was it to sleep on the fatbike forks and give the bluto a monopoly? In fact, I dont even think theres a single straight tube suspension fork out there at all, unless maybe the RST. I would have thought this would be be a boon for suntour. Cant you just go march into the engineering department and kick some asses into gear for us?


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Question, can upgraded users upgrade again to a higher model? I upgraded from the xcr to Raidon. Could I upgrade from Raidon to something better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Cant you just go march into the engineering department and kick some asses into gear for us?


Oh, if it was only this easy.

There are some straight steerer fat bike forks on a long boat from china, but they are all flexy. I really think a well made 32mm XCM or XCR quality fork would do wonders. A basic non-lockout, no rebound damping, dual spring XCM would be much better than the 25mm stanchion ones that are available now.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for the latest on the update program.

I saw the post on the XCR air above, and I'm the fence with my XCR spring. Using the serial number from this fork on your website shows it to be a '14 model with 32MM stanchions, straight steerer and 9MM QR. 

Am I reading the specs right, the only fork I could find the 9MM QR and straight steerer would be the radion? I'm about 110 Kilos ready to ride. Maybe I should just update the spring?


----------



## gplara73 (Mar 12, 2014)

I just sent an email to request the coupon code to get my son's bike an XCR 24 LO AIR fork.


----------



## GabTheAce (Mar 27, 2016)

Can I upgrade from Mexico? I got a felt nine 80 with a '13 xct

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I just sent you a PM Nick. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I want to pick up the AURON RC2 15QLC and am wondering what travel setting it is shipped in?


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Nick,
I purchased the 26" RaidonXC LO-R through the program last year and am wanting to change the travel from 100mm to120mm. Upon disassembly I noticed there are 4 holes for possible adjustment, I thought 80-100-120mm is the adjustment range so what is the forth hole for?
Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

My Raidon fork is blown just a about year after buying it. Don't know if the warranty department will help me much now.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I seen this Radon Fork as the 2016 model would this be the one for the upgrade for my Giant Revel 29er ?








?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

RC51 RIDER said:


> I seen this Radon Fork as the 2016 model would this be the one for the upgrade for my Giant Revel 29er ?


That's not the Raidon model that's in the upgrade program.

http://srsuntourna.com/upgrade/

http://emarket.srsuntourna.com/collections/forks


----------



## 1consciousfella (May 18, 2016)

On the fence whether to get the Suntour Raidon XC-LO-R throught the upgrade program or a RockShox Recon Silver TK Solo Air. Only a 13 dollar difference between the two, with the raidon being the more expensive. Any suggestions? both 2016 models.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

benefits for each. The raidon is a lighter fork with alloy stanchions. The rockshox is easier to service and steel stanchions (which are more resilient to scratches but heavier). You can't go wrong with either, so you have to choose, performance vs. longevity.


----------



## 1consciousfella (May 18, 2016)

watts888 said:


> benefits for each. The raidon is a lighter fork with alloy stanchions. The rockshox is easier to service and steel stanchions (which are more resilient to scratches but heavier). You can't go wrong with either, so you have to choose, performance vs. longevity.


Thanks for the reply! Just ordered. I chose the RockShox for the simple fact of easier service, and it comes with a starnut & rebuild kit included.


----------



## BigSteve76 (May 18, 2016)

Do any heavier riders run the Raidon 29er air fork? I'm around 285ish (and working on it).


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Big Steve.

We don't have any weight restrictions on our forks. 

Cheers, Nick.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maximum Pressure restrictions?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

150lbs is max air pressure for Raidon.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I have to give some big props to Nick.

I ordered a Raidon for my son on a Friday and had the fork in my office the next Monday. I couldn't believe how quickly it got here.

Seems like a pretty nice fork. He hasn't ridden any trails with it just yet, but likes it around the driveway.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nick, I sent you a PM around a month ago. I would like to have it answered if it's not something too hard to answer.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Deartist7 said:


> Nick, I sent you a PM around a month ago. I would like to have it answered if it's not something too hard to answer.


Send him an email. Works much better. [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nate3510 said:


> Send him an email. Works much better. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, alright! I'll do that then. Thanks!


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Wanted to do this 2 summers ago but,... life 

Tuesday at 1:07 PM PST I emailed about the upgrade.
At 1:53 PM PST I received a reply with the discount code
Ordered the part
at 2:48 PM PST I received the Shipping Order with tracking number.

Talk about QUICK!

at approximately 1:40 PM today I took possession of the new fork.
Serious upgrade within 48 hrs.

Sooo, now I'm sitting in cubeville with my new fork behind me and I'm wondering why I don't bail due to a bad case of Upgradeitis and go home and get this fork installed...


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Whacked said:


> Wanted to do this 2 summers ago but,... life
> 
> Tuesday at 1:07 PM PST I emailed about the upgrade.
> At 1:53 PM PST I received a reply with the discount code
> ...


That's a good question... and congrats!!


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

Just wanted to make sure that the new landing page for the upgrade program is here.

We made some changes to our website to help with Navigation and spiff things up a little.

Also, with all our forks over $500.00 retail we are offering a WERX tune right out of our warehouse. It includes fork travel settings, air spring adjustments and in some cases tuned negative springs for long travel forks not to mention some other neat little things.

As the comment above shows, we are shipping out forks pretty quickly so while there is still some summer get your orders in with us or just go out and enjoy the trails.

SR SUNTOUR Upgrade Program ? SR SUNTOUR NA Inc.

Nick.
[email protected]


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

This may interest some of you!

*Epixon* available through the upgrade program. :thumbsup:

*$289.95*. Ready to start shipping in 1 week.


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

What is the difference between the Radion, Epicon, and Epixon? Which are available for a 26" wheel and a 1 1/8" straight steerer?


----------



## flowrida2480 (Oct 22, 2014)

I just ordered a Giant Fathom 27.5 1, it comes with an Axon LO-RC 120mm. I have a couple of questions for the Suntour rep here, first I don't see on your website any information on my fork. I only see 80-100mm Axon's in 2 different varieties, can you give me any details on my specific for (owners manual or differences from the 80-100mm version). Also if I decided to upgrade the fork through your company which fork would be the next level up?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

flowrida2480 said:


> I just ordered a Giant Fathom 27.5 1, it comes with an Axon LO-RC 120mm. I have a couple of questions for the Suntour rep here, first I don't see on your website any information on my fork. I only see 80-100mm Axon's in 2 different varieties, can you give me any details on my specific for (owners manual or differences from the 80-100mm version). Also if I decided to upgrade the fork through your company which fork would be the next level up?


* 2016 models were 80/100/120mm. 
* Forks on the Suntour website are 'aftermarket models' which can different to the 'OEM models' that bike manufacturers put on their bikes, OEM forks sometimes have the specs of the previous year model.
* Axon Werx are the top model XC fork, what you have is the model below it, there isn't anything in the upgrade program that's better then what you already have.

The upgrade program is for upgrading very basic coil spring forks to a intermediate air forks with better performance.

2016 Axon owners manual: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/fi...016/AXON-manual-2016-v-14-03-2016-english.pdf


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I would like to confirm that the upgrade program will continue for 2017?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not only is it continuing, they're expanding it to all other forks.

"SR SUNTOUR North America is revising our upgrade program to reach a broader range of cyclist. Starting immediately we are offering this program to riders using products from other brands as well as current SR SUNTOUR owners."

https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

eb1888 said:


> Not only is it continuing, they're expanding it to all other forks.
> 
> "SR SUNTOUR North America is revising our upgrade program to reach a broader range of cyclist. Starting immediately we are offering this program to riders using products from other brands as well as current SR SUNTOUR owners."
> 
> https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade


Awesome. That's great news!


----------



## BlammaJamma (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSteve76 said:


> Do any heavier riders run the Raidon 29er air fork? I'm around 285ish (and working on it).


Im running one. Im at 320ish. I run 20 ccs of oil in the air chamber set at 120cm.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I want to replace the fork on my 2014 Giant Revel 29er and want to know if I need a straight or tapered ? 

Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

RC51 RIDER said:


> I want to replace the fork on my 2014 Giant Revel 29er and want to know if I need a straight or tapered ?


Look under the crown and measure.

















* If it's tapered, take the top cap off the stem and measure size of the top of the steering tube, some tapered forks on Giant bikes have 'overdrive' steering tubes of 1 1/2" to 1 1/4" (1.5" to 1.25") instead of the usual 1 1/2" to 1 1/8" (1.5" to 1.125")


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Well, I hope everyone made it out of winter ok (sorry for those still in Canada!).

SR SUNTOUR North America has revamped the offerings for the upgrade program for 2017 and updated a few oldie's but goodies.

Here is the list.

XCR LO 24 AIR $149.95 (Kid's 24" air fork)
RAIDON XC LO R AIR $199.95
RAIDON XC RL R AIR $229.95
EPIXON 9 LO R $289.95
EPIXON 9 RL R $319.95
AION RC PCS 650B+ Boost 15QLC $424.95
AURON RC2 PCS 650B+ Boost 15QLC $524.95

All of this is also available on the Upgrade Landing page.

https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade

As always, anyone that has a question, comment or just want to say hi can email me.

Happy Summer to all and see you out on the trail.

Cheers, Nick.

[email protected]
855-205-BIKE


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

cool.

you can find various new epixons on ebay for like $180 shipped, which is where I got mine. Also check amazon.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> cool.
> 
> you can find various new epixons on ebay for like $180 shipped, which is where I got mine. Also check amazon.


An Epixon from amazon or ebay can be a bit of a minefield with random versions, mix&match parts, and/or counterfeit products (especially non-domestic ebay stuff). Gotta be extra careful with that if going that route. Not sure I'd point new riders in that direction.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi.

The Epixon's that SR SUNTOUR North America are selling are not what you are getting on Amazon or other 3rd party sellers. That fork is more or less a XCR fork. Which yes, we sell for $189.95 direct. But the Raidon would be a better upgrade over the XCR for just about the same price through the upgrade program.

Anyway, this has been discussed on several forums and threads so I won't go down that rabbit whole too much but here is a refresher.

The Epixon's we are offering use our Premium Level Aluminum Emulsion dampers that are fully serviceable. Come with all CNC aluminum levers and dials and have butted stanchion tubes.

Anyway, Thanks for all that have given us feedback on the program as we have taken a lot of that info and expanded the options for 2017.

Take it easy.
Nick
[email protected]


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Anyway, this has been discussed on several forums and threads so I won't go down that rabbit whole too much...


Come on. Rabbit holes are fun.

Are the raidon forks easily serviced (although not completely rebuildable like the Epixon)? I know there is a "Products - Parts" section on the suntour website, but don't know what's required for service vs. doing a rebuild on something like a rockshox fork. Assuming the rebound side is working well ($80 for the cartridge if it's not), it looks like all you'd need is new oil, new wipers at $18 and a new air cap/o-ring for $10. Minus labor, less than $40 for a simple rebuild. Compared to a rockshox recon rebuild, not too bad money wise and a lot easier.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The Epixon's that SR SUNTOUR North America are selling are not what you are getting on Amazon or other 3rd party sellers. That fork is more or less a XCR fork. Which yes, we sell for $189.95 direct. But the Raidon would be a better upgrade over the XCR for just about the same price through the upgrade program.
> 
> ...


OK, i get it, it's your job. Thanks for being open about it instead of AstroTurfing.

How do you even know the epixon from other sources are not the same as yours? If you have been buying htem, show us the evidence of the differences. It's easy to post pictures.

You're lying about them being hte same as XCR. "3d party", another way is saying your competition. I have ridden an official XCR fork from a LBS bike. My epicon, bought from your competitors, BLOWS IT OUT of the water. It's not even close.

For readers on here, please be aware of biases and be skeptical.

to any people ont he fence, the epicon/epixon is a lot nicer than the XCR. the difference between the XCT coil and XCR coil is small compared to this (i ride both). I haven't not ridden XCR air. I can't speak to the raidon, haven't ridden it. Epicon/epixon is a great underrated fork, and amazing deal at $180 shipped.

Thank you suntour engineers (not you marketing = advertisement propaganda), for creating the epicon/epixon; it deserves way more market penetration that it has.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> How do you even know the epixon from other sources are not the same as yours? If you have been buying htem, show us the evidence of the differences. It's easy to post pictures.


This would probably be impossible because there are so many sellers, and they all have different forks. Some might have legitimate 3 year old epixons, some might be XCR airs, some might be 2006 fox forks with spray paint and stickers. With the upgrade program, you're guaranteed to get the current year's fork with warranty. With ebay, your guaranteed to get a fork (maybe a spork).


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> I have ridden an official XCR fork from a LBS bike. My epicon, bought from your competitors, BLOWS IT OUT of the water. It's not even close.





bob13bob said:


> I haven't not ridden XCR air.


Double negative aside, I'm pretty sure he was comparing the Asian sourced Epixons to the XCR-Air, not the coil version.

Do you have a weight on your asian sourced epixon? That might be a clue as to what materials the stanchions and lowers are made of. But you still may have a lower spec damper, even if its in a legit epixon upper and lower. Bike brands can get the OEM to build a fork however they want, cutting corners where they choose, but keeping the name. Its very common for OEM takeoff forks to be lower spec than retail versions.

And for what it's worth, I happen to own two 2013 Epicons, one an Asian sourced DS-RL-R-LITE, and the second is a retail XC-DS-RL-RC-15QLC. While the asian sourced one works fairly well for the money, there is no comparison to the fit, finish, build quality, and ultimately, ride quality of the retail fork. The retail fork still lives on one of my primary bikes, where as the asian sourced one is relegated to the loaner/beater.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

I was going to email Nick directly, but figured this might be a better place to post my question. 

I've been considering a fork upgrade on my full rigid 2010 Redline d440 for quite some time, and am curious about the differences between the Raidon (which many seem to love for the price) and the newer Epixon (Suntour NA, non-Amazon/ebay version). For the $90 bump in price, are you gaining much more than ~0.8 lbs in weight savings? In terms of function, servicing and performance, what does the Epixon offer that the Raidon does not?

For reference, the Redline has a chromoly rigid fork and I will be looking for a straight steerer, 29" fork with disc mounts, 9mm QR, and 100mm travel. So, any suspension fork I add will mean additional weight.


----------



## SCxXxMTB (Apr 20, 2017)

Just to give a shout out to Nick and SR Suntour, I replaced the RST Gila on my Trek Marlin 6 to a Raidon and it's so much better. The shipping was quick and Nick was awesome to deal with. Thanks, Nick and Suntour!


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

ordered 2 Raidons for me and the wife, should be here Tuesday, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## ampfever (Nov 9, 2016)

What fork would you recommend for 29er? casual off road....


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ironically I can get an Epixon but not a Raidon in the US. Check out Amazon.com, Raidon doesn't even exist. Maybe Suntour will not outsource them and Epixon's are all Asian knockoffs, it really is a bit confusing. And Bob, while I like most of your posts, the Suntour rep is not going to lie about what he's selling. This is not a used-car dealership.

XCR LO 24 AIR $149.95 
RAIDON XC LO R AIR $199.95
AION LO R 15QLC2 $349.95
AION RC 15QLC2 $349.95
AURON RC2 TI 15QLC2 $449.95
AXON WERX RL RC 15QLC $599.95
DUROLUX R2C2 20QLC $549.95
RUX R2C2 200 T DS $799.95

Could you list the mm to the right of them for clarity? Thanks.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is an old list there. From 2015.

XCR LO 24 AIR $149.95 USD (Kid's 24" air fork)
RAIDON XC LO R AIR $199.95 USD
RAIDON XC RL R AIR $229.95 USD
EPIXON 9 LO R $289.95 USD
EPIXON 9 RL R $319.95 USD
RAIDON XC-LO-R 650B+ Boost $249.95 - $299.95
AION RC PCS 650B+ Boost 15QLC $424.95 USD
AURON RC2 PCS 650B+ Boost 15QLC $524.95 USD
AURON RC2 PCS 27.5/29 15QLC $524.95 USD


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

SRvancouver13 said:


> That is an old list there. From 2015.
> 
> XCR LO 24 AIR $149.95 USD (Kid's 24" air fork)
> RAIDON XC LO R AIR $199.95 USD
> ...


OK...so um...you are the salesperson, do you have a 2017 list. And are Raidon's only sold directly but Suntour?


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Ordered my raidon last night. Looking forward to getting it then having it installed.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

richj8990 said:


> OK...so um...you are the salesperson, do you have a 2017 list. And are Raidon's only sold directly but Suntour?


I'm not so much the "salesperson" as you can see from my signature. I'm here more to help riders with questions on our products.

The list I published IS the new list of forks and options.

https://www.srsuntour.com/

Cheers.
Nick


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

SRvancouver13 said:


> I'm not so much the "salesperson" as you can see from my signature. I'm here more to help riders with questions on our products.
> 
> The list I published IS the new list of forks and options.
> 
> ...


OK good let's cut to the chase about what is a genuine Suntour product and what is some knockoff product claiming to be Suntour on Amazon.com (or discontinued):

https://www.amazon.com/SR-Suntour-L...F8&qid=1503603408&sr=1-3&keywords=epixon+fork

SR Suntour Epixon XC MTB Fork 26", Travel 100mm, with Remote Lockout (not include the cable housings), Air Spring, QR 9mm, White OEM Package
3.5 out of 5 stars 2 customer reviews 
Price:	$178.99 & FREE Shipping
Note: Not eligible for Amazon Prime.
In Stock.
Get it as soon as Aug. 28 - 31 when you choose Expedited at checkout.
Ships from and sold by Cyclist Globe.

Your equivalent (supposedly same) fork is selling on the Suntour website for $390, more than twice as much as from "Cyclist Globe". Is this Amazon.com product above genuine? Was this a previous version discontinued for a 26" bike? Only difference I see is it says 100mm on a 26" and yours is 100-120mm on 27.5" and 29". This Amazon one also says 2016 on it. If this is not a genuine product, I would suggest someone from Suntour give Amazon a long lecture about false advertising by one of their SellerCentral vendors.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Received my fork today, not bad considering it came from the US to Canada sat at customs for 3 days. Great looking fork. Brought it in to my lbs to have it installed. Didn't want to mess with cutting the tube. It'll be ready for pick up tomorrow. Looking forward to experiencing an air fork over the coil. Great program. I'm contemplating upgrading my wifes fork now.


----------



## blip01 (May 31, 2017)

Disassembled my new Raidon last night to change the travel. Was expecting to find 3 holes. 80mm(default), 100mm, and 120mm, after watching a tutorial, but there are actually 4 holes available to adjust the travel. The 4th hole is not spaced evenly like the others, it's about half the distance from the previous hole. I assume it's 130mm. 

Anyone else run into this? Maybe different internals from another model get used sometimes?


----------



## EndoPro (Jun 24, 2017)

Sooooooo, I just went on the website to see what I can see. I am looking at the RAIDON XC-LO-R for my Rockhopper 29er. But, it tells me it's SOLD OUT. 
Nick, any ideas when and if there will be more in stock? Ball park time frame? Thanks.


----------



## EndoPro (Jun 24, 2017)

Yo Nick, I'm trying to send you an email but each time it comes back "undeliverable". Hmm, what gives?
Does Nick really exist? Is all this a scam?
Please respond so I could get the ball rolling in a new air fork. 
Thanks


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if you have to have a recent bike to take advantage of this? I bought my current bike (with a XCT fork) back in November 2014 but I am finally able to take advantage of this. Its only been street ridden up until now.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

smccloud said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have a recent bike to take advantage of this? I bought my current bike (with a XCT fork) back in November 2014 but I am finally able to take advantage of this. Its only been street ridden up until now.


If you send him an email with the details he requires you should be good.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

Hoping you all get the RAIDON XC-LO-R in stock soon as I'm also looking to replace the fork on my Marlin 6.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. 

We have all sized and styles available except 26".......which will be a while. 

Cheers.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Do you have an estimated time frame for 26" forks?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

danmtz said:


> Hoping you all get the RAIDON XC-LO-R in stock soon as I'm also looking to replace the fork on my Marlin 6.


I just got that one (the 80-120mm one) two weeks ago so I'm pretty sure it's in stock. Did you call the Suntour corporate office? Call them, they will reply with a link to click on for the discount. I got the 9mm version $100 off, paid $200 for the fork, $60 for the LBS to install, it's a lot better than the coil XCT for sure. Just skips and bounds over rocks like an afterthought now, highly recommend it for people on a budget.


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

richj8990 said:


> I just got that one (the 80-120mm one) two weeks ago so I'm pretty sure it's in stock. Did you call the Suntour corporate office? Call them, they will reply with a link to click on for the discount. I got the 9mm version $100 off, paid $200 for the fork, $60 for the LBS to install, it's a lot better than the coil XCT for sure. Just skips and bounds over rocks like an afterthought now, highly recommend it for people on a budget.


I haven't called them up yet as I'm not going to do that upgrade at this moment, but it's something I'll look to in the next 3-4 months for sure.


----------



## marx68 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd like to upgrade my son's Breezer Storm that has an XCM. Either the Raidon or the Silver Recon Solo Air. I have a Recon on my bike and it's much better than the XCM. I test rode a bike with an XCR air and wan't impressed.
Considering Raidon at $200 and RockShox at $250 which is better?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raidon is lighter and performs better when new, but doesn't have the ease of rebuild.
The recon silver uses steel stancheons which are heavier but almost impossible to damage, and the fork is easy to rebuild for cheap. Raidon for a light weight rider and short term bike, Recon for a heavy rider that'll easily last 5+ years (with maintenance).


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm just curious as to why the Raidon would be considered difficult to rebuild?

Care to elaborate as I've got a little experience with service on any make and model. 

Cheers, 

Nick


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, called out by the expert. Correct me if I'm wrong, because I just might be wrong on some of this. And after some additional research, I was wrong about some things. 

To clarify, the raidon is much easier to service and rebuild, but based on what's wrong, is it worth it? The process is quite simple. lockout side: remove the lockout lockout cap, remove the bolt at the bottom, unscrew the top cap, pull out the damper cartridge. Reverse to re-assemble. Air cartridge: release air, remove the bolt at the bottom, remove the negative air spring, remove the air top cap, push out the air ring, clean & grease & put back together. 

I actually like the simplicity of the raidon air cartridge a lot more. After watching the video on your website, impressed. Negative air spring is an actual spring, so weighs a tiny bit more, but so much easier. One size doesn't fit all, but close enough on the negative spring side. The recon has a lot more o-rings to replace (12 I think). Raidon has one on the air piston.

However, the Rockshox recon rebuild kit costs $28 for everything. For the Raidon; $25 for seals, $10 for a new air piston, $5 for bolts and the specialty top cap tool. Not bad. It's that $80 non-serviceable damper cartridge that gets me. Home mechanic who is skilled, recon is cost effective. Home mechanic who isn't as skilled, the Raidon does seem to be an easy rebuild, especially if you're only doing the air cartridge. 

Plus, can't change the damper oil viscosity. Not a problem for most people, but clydes and featherweights can benefit from different rebound oil. And oil bath lowers vs. greased lowers. I don't think there is a difference initially, but with time, oil bath does do a better job with keeping seals fresh.


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd love to upgrade my Kona Mahuna, I'm pretty sure I don't have the receipt laying around. What do I need to produce on my end to get in on this?


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

TSleep said:


> I'd love to upgrade my Kona Mahuna, I'm pretty sure I don't have the receipt laying around. What do I need to produce on my end to get in on this?


I provided my fork serial number and a copy of the receipt from when I purchased my bike. My recommendation would be to email Nick at [email protected] and ask hime if there is anything he can do to work with you on it.


----------



## marx68 (Apr 24, 2017)

You just email Suntour support with the serial number off your current fork and they send you a discount code to use on the website.

I ended up getting a Suntour Epicon off Ebay from Taiwan as an OEM product. The Epicon has better dampening than the Raidon and also came with remote lockout. It arrived within 3 days DHL and the serial verified on SunTour's website. After installing I test rode it and liked it way better than the Recon SoloAir on my GT.

However, something went wrong with the lockout and it jammed shut. I forced the pin out, so now I have no remote lockout, but the fork works. Still seems like a great fork. I'll dig into the guts later to see if I can fix it.



TSleep said:


> I'd love to upgrade my Kona Mahuna, I'm pretty sure I don't have the receipt laying around. What do I need to produce on my end to get in on this?


----------

